# Vos photos  insolites



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

*Postez ici vos photos insolites ! 
* *J'essaye... pour donner un exemple et hop !*








​ 
Sur l'ïle de Ré y ont tellement de touristes qu'à la Poste ils sont obligés de modifier le traitement du courrier! 
On a plus le mode traditionnel : "Département" / "Autre département" mais "cartes postales"/ "Lettres"!
Pour que les cartes postales arrivent + vitre faut les mettre dans des enveloppes et les Poster du côté " Lettres" !


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonne idée cette histoire de photos insolites   

Une petite que j'aime bien :


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

*" Attention Passage de fenwick !!! "    *






Panneau se trouvant au beau milieu de la route vers Volvic !!! Il a fallu s'arreter pour comprendre ce que voulais dire ce panneau au premier abord!!! c pas dans l'code de la route, il m'etait inconnu celui là !!!


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

Si vous voulez Le joindre, il suffit de L'appeler..*








* le purefilsdelasagesse


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez Le joindre, il suffit de L'appeler..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha ha ha c pas mal &#231;a!!!!   

Com il y a de moins en moins de vocation de cur&#233;, d&#233;sormais on te fais la messe par t&#233;l&#233;phone!   
Ou si tu tappe sur #, tu as "l'Patron *" en Personne!!!


Extra ta photo


----------



## ficelle (28 Juillet 2005)

et comme l'a si poétiquement dit jpmiss dans un autre sujet "en plus, il y a 2 bittes qui attendent devant" !


----------



## ficelle (28 Juillet 2005)

et j'aime bien celle là


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et j'aime bien celle l&#224;



Le PDG de la soci&#233;t&#233; le jour ou il a trouv&#233; le nom de sa soci&#233;t&#233; il aurait mieux fait de se mordre la langue!!!    

Il a pas vu ce que donnait les 6premi&#232;res lettres!!!   

A moins que ce soit qq'un qui l'a aid&#233; &#224; trouver un nom qui pourait le repr&#233;senter au mieux...   

:style:


----------



## olof (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonne idée ce fil ! Je sens qu'on va bien se marrer !

Heu, vous saviez qu'il y avait des gaz toxiques près de la fente du nord ????

Volcan de la soufrière, Guadeloupe


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Voici une rue interdite à la circulation de tout véhicule, et heureusement vu son nom :


----------



## mactambour (29 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Voici une rue interdite &#224; la circulation de tout v&#233;hicule, et heureusement vu son nom :



Un peu macabre mais vraie...    H&#233;las...









  

_Avec les compliments de ma cousine de Bordeaux... celle qui ne veut pas switcher !!!_

 :love: ​


----------



## momo-fr (30 Juillet 2005)

Panneaux à l'entrée sud de Soulac sur Mer, il y avait des bouchons avant...


----------



## mactambour (30 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Rhooooooo elle est térrrrible cette photo!!!!  :affraid:



Il semble que le bordelais nous offre plus que les autres...
  pour le moment !! tout au moins...






  
 :love: 
​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

j'ai recu ceci en offrande a mon cercle   

celle ci vient de sa cousine de Bordeaux celle qui ne switch pas    


pour des plus amples explications veuillez la clamer plus fort !!!


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

... mais quand même il était pressé celui la...


----------



## ederntal (1 Août 2005)

surtout ne pas gerber... ips!!!


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Rien que le fait que se soit écrit "Ne pas Gerber", la photo est déjà térrible!!! :affraid: c'est hallucinant
 En plus c aussi écrit en anglais!!! Faut l'faire quand même!


----------



## al02 (2 Août 2005)

Vu à Camelin 02300 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une petite  pièce sivousplai !


----------



## ederntal (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Rien que le fait que se soit écrit "Ne pas Gerber", la photo est déjà térrible!!! :affraid: c'est hallucinant
> En plus c aussi écrit en anglais!!! Faut l'faire quand même!




Pour info le "ne pas gerber" a été pris a l'Océanopolis de Brest... sur une benne... vous croyez que ça veut dire quoi ? il doit y avoir un double sens quand même non ?



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ton pote aurait vomi, j'aurais vraiment ri.
> 
> Là... y manque un p'tit kekchose... faut y retourner, les gars. Avec un pack. Et donc : un pied pour l'appareil...



Oui... m'enfin c'était dans l'océanopolis... On aurais pas pu y aller a 22h quoi... et puis le pack serait pas rentré... j'ai pas pris le risque de venir de nuit pour la "belle" photo


----------



## BooBoo (2 Août 2005)

"gerber" veut dire "empiler"


halala ces jeunes...


----------



## mactambour (2 Août 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> "gerber" veut dire "empiler"
> 
> 
> halala ces jeunes...



Je n'te le fais pas dire !!!     

...discipline olympique pour l'année prochaine...  

De : 
_ma-cousine-de-Bordeaux-qui-ne-veut-pas-switcher-mais-qui-en meurt-d'envie_







   
 :love: 
​


----------



## hunjord (2 Août 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> "gerber" veut dire "empiler"
> 
> 
> halala ces jeunes...


,
Perso, je le savais, mais ceci reste quand même du "language" très technique de travaux de manutention....


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ,
> Perso, je le savais, mais ceci reste quand même du "language" très technique de travaux de manutention....



ah bon, et "mettre en gerbe" alors...  les travaux agricoles existent !!


----------



## ficelle (3 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, et "mettre en gerbe" alors...  les travaux agricoles existent !!




de la part de mon grand pere...


----------



## al02 (3 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya quelque chose de religieux dans notre bonne vieille campagne ?!! :affraid:
> 
> ah si les vaches de la cathédrale de Laon ! super religieux !!



C'est pas des vaches, ce sont des boeufs. (_et pas ceux de la Somme !!_)

Ce sont eux qui ont assuré le transport des pierres de la cathédrale depuis le bas de la colline.   

On leur devait bien cet hommage !


----------



## olof (4 Août 2005)

Toujours en Guadeloupe :


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Août 2005)

Ouais cool ! encore un endroit ou je peut la caser celle-la...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Août 2005)

c'est a la pointe du Hoc en Normandie, momument erige a l'occasion du debarquement americain sur les cotes normandes...

sur le moment, j'avais rien remarque de special, c'est en voyant la photo apres...


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Août 2005)

Prière devant l'autel...


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Août 2005)

Celle-là, elle est insolite, un peu...:rose: 





Chouchou qui recouvrent tout à Salazie.


----------



## nono974nf (13 Août 2005)

salut manu
je suis de saint benoît
bien vu pour la photo!!!!
by...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Août 2005)

bon, c'est l'heure de l'apero, ça tombe bien, (1 Avenue de la Canebiere....)


----------



## bolognaise (22 Août 2005)

visiblement, il n'a pas pris mon jpeg. Désolé


----------



## Yip (24 Août 2005)

Photo prise en allant à l'Apple Expo 2004 :


----------



## Yip (24 Août 2005)

Dans la même rue, je n'ai osé la prendre que le soir au retour...  :rose:   









Peut-être est-ce le même chien ?  

(Désolé, la photo est pas super, les conditions d'éclairage étaient un peu difficiles pour mon Ixus  :rose: )


----------



## mactambour (28 Août 2005)

Est-ce bien raisonable ???







  
​


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2005)

Bon certains d'entre vous la connaisse, moi je l'adore et je la garantie sans arrangements quels qu'ils soient, si ce n'est de mettre cet oeuf dans une assiette à côté d'un radis. 
En fait c'est en défaisant, comme on défait un oeuf d'habitude, sauf que là, ce morceaux de blanc est resté accroché à la coquille pour réaliser cette forme parfaite de coeur, centrée et tout, le truc impossible quoi


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon certains d'entre vous la connaisse, moi je l'adore et je la garantie sans arrangements quels qu'ils soient, si ce n'est de mettre cet oeuf dans une assiette &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un radis.
> En fait c'est en d&#233;faisant, comme on d&#233;fait un oeuf d'habitude, sauf que l&#224;, ce morceaux de blanc est rest&#233; accroch&#233; &#224; la coquille pour r&#233;aliser cette forme parfaite de coeur, centr&#233;e et tout, le truc impossible quoi


Il est pas un peu trop cuit l'oeuf?

Tu veux pas changer de motif d'assiette ???? :rateau:

Tiens n'en v'la des pas mal chez IKEA




3&#164;95....


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas un peu trop cuit l'oeuf?
> 
> Tu veux pas changer de motif d'assiette ???? :rateau:
> 
> ...




L'oeuf est dur, normale quoi, quant à l'assiette je la préfère largement à la version ikéa, mon porte monnaie aussi !


----------



## Ptit-beignet (29 Août 2005)

Voila ma petite contribution.
Photo prise en grèce avec un vrai catcus et un vrai pied 
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php?photo=1552


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> un vrai pied



C'est vrai que la forme de ce pied est insolite.
On t'a jamais conseillé le port de chaussure orthopédiques?


----------



## ange_63 (31 Août 2005)

interdi fumer


			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien raisonable ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Avec ce genre de panneaux qui "poussent" partout &#224; cause des lois sur l'interdiction de fumer, cette enveloppe ferait scandale!!! La poste se ferait tap&#233;e sur les doigts!!  


 G&#233;nial mactambour !  


 :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2005)

Il a aussi donné là-dedans:


----------



## jeromemac (14 Septembre 2005)

en martinique:


----------



## Yip (23 Septembre 2005)

Fallait oser le nom du restau !


----------



## BooBoo (26 Septembre 2005)

En se promenant au hasard dans le souk de Marrakech:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Septembre 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> En se promenant au hasard dans le souk de Marrakech:


Y'a un rayon Mac a votre avis ???


----------



## BooBoo (26 Septembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un rayon Mac a votre avis ???



non non, en fait, c'est juste une librairie


----------



## BooBoo (16 Octobre 2005)

A Lyon, prise hier:


----------



## SFONE (16 Octobre 2005)

Désolé, c'est pas du grand art (je l'ai prise il ya quelques années) mais elle me fait rire.

http://sp3.fotologs.net/?u=superturbo&i=2004/05/16/1084686072.jpg&c=f


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> En se promenant au hasard dans le souk de Marrakech:



en passant, &#231;a fait 10 ans que toutes les Fnac Service/Fnac Photo ont quasi la m&#234;me photo en magasin (le type aime bien la pub !  )


----------



## kaviar (16 Octobre 2005)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c'est pas du grand art (je l'ai prise il ya quelques années) mais elle me fait rire.
> 
> http://sp3.fotologs.net/?u=superturbo&i=2004/05/16/1084686072.jpg&c=f



Pas de photo :rose: :rose:


----------



## kewax (30 Octobre 2005)

Pourtant si :

http://sp3.fotologs.net/?u=superturbo&i=2004/05/16/1084686072.jpg&c=f


Sinon, recharge la page ..


----------



## Philippe (9 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> _(thread "plus belles photos")_
> on peut pas mettre la photo de quelqu'un d'autre sur un poste même si elle elles sont en lignes ...





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut. Mais...



Bon. On peut ou on peut pas  ?

Celle-ci, envoyée par un copain :






Géniale, l'idée de la barrière    !


----------



## kewax (9 Novembre 2005)

J'avais même pas vu la barrière ..

Elle sert à rien ...


----------



## chroukin (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'on fait rarement plus inutile...


----------



## kewax (9 Novembre 2005)

Si, gKat a fait Tintin ........... (Chuis partis)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2005)

Photo garantie sans trucage.
Il s'agit de housses de siege vue dans une auto au Caire il y a 10 jours:





:love:

Inutile de dire que j'ai failli souiller mon pantalon en prenant cette photo


----------



## alan.a (11 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Photo garantie sans trucage.
> Il s'agit de housses de siege vue dans une auto au Caire il y a 10 jours:
> 
> 
> ...



Fooyooyoo !!!! C'est quelque chose quand m&#234;me !!!

J'esp&#232;re pour eux que la voiture est climatis&#233;e, parce qu'en plein soleil, avec une telle moumoute dans le dos, &#231;a doit vite sentir du bigorneau :mouais:


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Novembre 2005)

Joli...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est la saison de la reproduction chez le parapentiste?


----------



## gratteur-fou (2 Décembre 2005)

Hop j'ai enfin trouvé une image insolite:

Donc ceci est une pie posée sur une lampe dans la cage d'escalier qui précède l'entre de mon modeste appartement. Je ne vous dis pas les dégats qu'elle à pu causer...:afraid: après il fallait nettoyer les escaliers


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Décembre 2005)

Hop la.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Hop la.



Hi Hi 

L'image suivante n'a d'insolite que sa date de création: aujourd'hui 10 dec 2005. 






Doit etre fraiche quand meme!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## quetzalk (10 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Donc ceci est une pie posée sur une lampe dans la cage d'escalier qui précède l'entre de mon modeste appartement. Je ne vous dis pas les dégats qu'elle à pu causer...:afraid: après il fallait nettoyer les escaliers



[Pascal77 enable] d'autant que c'est bien connu : "quand la pie pète, le geai ricane" [/Pascal77]


----------



## N°6 (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Doit etre fraiche quand meme!



Heu... t'es sûr ? Moi je dirais au moins 55 ou 60... :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Heu... t'es sûr ? Moi je dirais au moins 55 ou 60... :rateau:



 Si elle a cet age, elle est plutôt bien conservée.

Ma participation :






La photo est un peu pas terrible, les voitures arrivaient vite....
Les nostalgiques des films de Bebel auront reconnu la statue de la liberté du film « Le Cerveau » (scène finale au moment du départ du port du Havre)


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si elle a cet age, elle est plutôt bien conservée.



CA doit pas etre loin de la vérité. 
Les bains de mer au mois de décembre ca conserve 

Si non "Le Cerveau" j'ai du le voir 20 fois quand j'etais gamin.
A mon avis c'est pas un film de Bebel c'est un film de David Niven


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2005)

Le film est de Oury, mais les deux acteurs sont dedans


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hi Hi
> 
> L'image suivante n'a d'insolite que sa date de cr&#233;ation: aujourd'hui 10 dec 2005.
> 
> ...




serait-ce la conjointe de notre mossieur le touriste en string de cet &#233;t&#233;?


----------



## lalsaco (12 Décembre 2005)

Cette photo n'est pas insolite dans notre région, mais pour les autres ! Jugez par vous même.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo n'est pas insolite dans notre région, mais pour les autres ! Jugez par vous même.



Enorme!!!!!    


gwen: nan c'est dans l'hémisphère Nord et c'est même pas outre mer


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

A la demande de quetzalk:






Il y a quelques années au CHU de Clermont-Ferrand, 2 amis internes ont réalisé (nuitamment) ce joli dessin au désherbant 
Ca a tenu environ un an...


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2005)

Terrible !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

Notez les petites "répliques" dues au fait qu'il restait du désherbant et qu'en Auvergne on aime pas gâcher


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A la demande de quetzalk:
> 
> Il y a quelques années au CHU de Clermont-Ferrand, 2 amis internes ont réalisé (nuitamment) ce joli dessin au désherbant
> Ca a tenu environ un an...



Un chef d'oeuvre, vraiment, merci Monsieur Miss, tiens bisou, là.

Si mes souvenirs sont bons les services techniques avaient tenté pendant quelques temps de masquer ce chef d'oeuvre en...  tondant la pelouse encore plus souvent... mais vu que le désherbant avait bien imprégné la terre ben...   :mouais:      (ah les cons... :rateau:    ).


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffisait de lire.


ou pourqoui faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué .... ça ne serait pas un peu Suisse ça non?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut changer le titre du thread pour que la confusion ne se reproduise plus? .. je pense que ce serait la solution plutôt que de nous rentrer dedans à tout bout de champ



C'est fait. 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> bon et si on passait a autre chose...



Bien d'accord. 
(Au fait JP je n'ai pas eu le temps de te féliciter pour la "bi.." de la pelouse du CHU, faut pas que je montre ça à des collègues, ça leur donnerait des idées.  )
 :love:


----------



## gratteur-fou (19 Décembre 2005)

Les criquets se mangent entre eux :afraid:




et une multitude de poissons pour un morceau de pain  (c'était en espagne, à l'alcazar de Séville)


----------



## ange_63 (20 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Les criquets se mangent entre eux :afraid:


Cons&#233;quence de l'&#233;tat gr&#233;gaire des criquets... (passage de la phase solitaire &#224; la phase gr&#233;gaire)


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Janvier 2006)

Les spectateurs de la coulée de gens qui monte voir la coulée...:hein:


----------



## La Toune (4 Janvier 2006)

Paris n'est pas si loin de Quimper (quand Photoshop vient me donner un p'tit coup de main quand-même)
PS 1 : Je n'ai jamais été à Quimper, ca ne ressemble peut-être pas du tout à ca mais on s'en fout
PS 2 : Je mets ma photo en pièce jointe parceque je ne sais pas l'inclure dans le post (si vous pouviez m'expliquer...)
PS 3 : Cette photo serait très jolie sur la porte de vos gogues... (C'est en tous cas pour ca que je l'ai faite)


----------



## macmarco (4 Janvier 2006)

La Toune a dit:
			
		

> PS 2 : Je mets ma photo en pièce jointe parceque je ne sais pas l'inclure dans le post (si vous pouviez m'expliquer...)



Clique sur l'icône orange de ma signature qui affichera l'annonce en haut de ce forum, il y a aussi le sujet "Insérer/Héberger une image..." punaisé sur l'index de ce forum, ainsi que son doublon punaisé en haut de "Vous êtes ici", si tu as des questions. 



PS : Y a pas de plage à Quimper, un peu loin de la mer, mais si tu dis Douarnenez, ça le fait !


----------



## macmarco (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mais comment tu fais ????? t'as un détecteur ?????




Non, un Tableau de bord et je passais par là.


----------



## LeProf (4 Janvier 2006)

A la la.... la pauvre tourterelle .....elle a du avoir bobo à la téte.  :mouais: 




Photo prise cet été.​
Et dire que ma femme venait de nettoyer la vitre !!


----------



## gratteur-fou (4 Janvier 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> A la la.... la pauvre tourterelle .....elle a du avoir bobo à la téte.  :mouais:
> Et dire que ma femme venait de nettoyer la vitre !!


Mais elle n'est pas resté collée ???


----------



## LeProf (5 Janvier 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle n'est pas resté collée ???



non, et je ne l'ai pas retrouvé en bas au pied du mur (la fenetre est au 2ème étage).
Je pense qu'un cchat est passé par là.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2006)

Ralala, notre Ratou m'a encore volé une noix.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est un hamster ?


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est un hamster ?




quoi, on t'a pas dit?




c'est un modo


----------



## jeromemac (5 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ralala, notre Ratou m'a encore vol&#233; une noix.


qu'est ce que tu lu as fait &#224; son oreille de droite a cette pauvre bete


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que tu lu as fait à son oreille de droite a cette pauvre bete



Il a été trouvé dans le rue, drogué et piercé.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est un hamster ?


oui, de combat.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2006)

Mr.Toune a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon... Et ça, c'est pas insolite ?



Insolite peut-être, trop lourde certainement. (je parle du poids de tes photos, 190 ko par photo, c'est beaucoup trop pour le web, diminue à maximum 100 ko, en dessous de 60 ko c'est encore mieux..
A lire calmement... 
Tout le monde n'a pas du maxi méga débit. 


Pour en revenir à tes deux photos, personnellement, elles me font rire, j'imagine la tête des passants. 
C'est encore plus drôle si c'est réelle, le mec qui tombe vraiment en voulant déconner.


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2006)

Dans le genre plus cool, mais je ne sais pas si vous la trouverez insolite, moi oui, c'est déjà ça  

Pour le titre, c'est au choix :
"Le lézard sculpteur" pour les féériques
"Le diable probablement" pour les bressoniens
"Maman, ça me gratte" pour les terre-à-terre
"Appartement bien ensoleillé avec vue imprenable" pour les agents immobiliers
"Jésus aime les animaux" pour les anti-pur fils 
(ben oui, lui c'est plutôt : les animés aiment le jésus)
Je vous fais grâce de citation des évangiles


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais alors faut creer un thread pour les photos insolites qu on a pas prise car la photo de l Iceberg etait vraiment bien et ca aurait ete dommage de ne pas la voir !!!!
> 
> JEanlOu




impossible. 

nous ne respecterions pas le droit d'auteur. 

il ya des photographes ici, ça devrait les toucher, non ?

bon, sinon, j'ai effacé quelques posts hors-sujets, je continuerais si besoin. :modo:


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben... non. Désolé. C'est juste de la mise en scène macabre. Ça peut être amusant, drôle, ce que tu veux, mais dans ce cas-là, si en plus c'est un montage, la seconde, c'est tout sauf insolite p


On dirais du Bronze. A mon avis, c'est une sculpture, et c'est bien insolite je trouve. Et l'idée ainsi que le réalisation est vraiment génial.

Bref, c'est de l'art provocateur et ça a l'air de marcher en plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

bon je l'avais mise dans vos plus belles photos mais je la trouve plutôt insolite avec son hameçon dans la bouche
Voir la pièce jointe 8574


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Sont drôlement disciplinées ces vâches!
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 8576

pas une seule sur la route


----------



## pim (18 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Sont drôlement disciplinées ces vâches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai, bonne remarque, mais vu qu'il y a rien à brouter au milieu de la route


----------



## BigEdison (18 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Sont drôlement disciplinées ces vâches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sur que le bitume c'est plus dur a brouter que de l'herbe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Indépendantes en plus!! même pas dans un pré!   vivent leur vie quoi!


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2006)

Si dessous une photo insolite, prise moi-même avec mes petites mains, mes grands yeux et mon Canon AE-1 un lendemain de beuverie...










Désolé pour la qualité... mais ce cliché a maintenant plus de 20 ans!

(j'avais oublié de mettre la pellicule.... j'étais dans un état ce jour là!)


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si dessous une photo insolite, prise moi-même avec mes petites mains, mes grands yeux et mon Canon AE-1 un lendemain de beuverie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est normal que rien ne s'affiche, ni sous Firefox, ni sous Safari ? :hein:


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal que rien ne s'affiche, ni sous Firefox, ni sous Safari ? :hein:


 
Bah ch'sais pas! Ca fait 20 ans que ce cliché m'interpelle....

Peut-être est-ce lié à l'absence de pellicule ce matin d'hiver 1981 après une nuit mémorable passée à tester des cocktails...:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si dessous une photo insolite, prise moi-même avec mes petites mains, mes grands yeux et mon Canon AE-1 un lendemain de beuverie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

c'est pas cool la vie de 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 8592

	

		
			
		

		
	
    pacha


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

chat échaudé craint 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 8593

	

		
			
		

		
	
l'eau froide


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si dessous une photo insolite, prise moi-même avec mes petites mains, mes grands yeux et mon Canon AE-1 un lendemain de beuverie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   

normal qu'il s'appelle Rémy lui !!


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> normal qu'il s'appelle Rémy lui !!



ah bon?

Y aurait-il d'autres Rémy célèbres dont j'ignorerais l'existence?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez lu "les 7 boules de cristal" ? 

Vous rêvez d'avoir un souvenir de cet album de Tintin à la maison ?

C'est en vente chez un antiquaire parisien sûrement grand amateur d'Hergé qui met ça en vitrine : 







Bon ça va pas avec tout question déco mais sympa non ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Ahh ! Papy, c''est toi ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est* Rascar Capac ? *J'en ai encore des cauchemars* :afraid:
*


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> C'est* Rascar Capac ? *J'en ai encore des cauchemars* :afraid:
> *



Ben d'après la notice en vitrine c'est pas son vrai nom mais en le voyant j'ai quand même sursauté... :sick:


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?
> 
> Y aurait-il d'autres Rémy célèbres dont j'ignorerais l'existence?




oui, deux enflures d'ailleurs : gribouille et alèm... les pires !


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, deux enflures d'ailleurs : gribouille et alèm... les pires !


 
euh... je ne suis pas sûr de devoir le prendre comme un compliment, mais en même temps être comparé à ces 2 éminents membres de nos forums, c'est un honneur!


----------



## AntoineD (25 Janvier 2006)

Insolite ? Bon, tout dépend de notre point de vue...


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

ta légende et l'affiche ne disent pas la même chose


----------



## AntoineD (25 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ta légende et l'affiche ne disent pas la même chose


  si, si, au besoin... recharge


----------



## alan.a (25 Janvier 2006)

J'ai cru au début que c'était un truc orienté pneus ...


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru au début que c'était un truc orienté pneus ...



du prêt sur gage pneumatique en quelque sorte


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Janvier 2006)

Une petite équipé sauvage...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Janvier 2006)

Insolite je sais pas mais les gens d'arme qui sortent vaillamment par la Porte des Lions pour aller pourfendre le manant et épuiser les gueux s'harmonisent tout particulièrement avec le Louvre (surtout le Médiéval). A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un projet secret pour la garde impériale après 2007, je ne sais pas.

La photo est pas géniale mais pour éviter des ennuis il m'a fallu faire maladroitement semblant de téléphoner pour pouvoir shooter sans être vu, au risque de finir embastillé, quel piètre espion je ferais...  :mouais: Ca va tourner au jackass ce thread, je le sens depuis le début de toutes façons.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un instant j'ai cru voir un Z4 :rateau:



:rose: ah bon heu... ?  :mouais: 
Oui mais non en fait c'était un copier-coller-mélanger en fait.
siffle: )


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2006)

Prise à St Malo, en août 2003 :


----------



## fedo (30 Janvier 2006)

*Phénomène lumineux dans le ciel cet été au dessus de chez moi*


----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2006)

ils sont parmi nous :afraid:


----------



## fedo (30 Janvier 2006)

en fait c'est la trainée de condensation d'un avion qui a fait prisme, mais c'était spectaculaire et ça a duré longtemps.


----------



## paradize (5 Février 2006)

Bon, j'ai fait une mauvaise manip', je remet donc les photos ici de ma chienne Vénus, qui n'est plus alienisée, et de mon neveu Léo à Noël...


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2006)

Tiens, un OVNI dans les Corbière  

(En plus, c'est à croire que les gens du coin ont tout dépecé pour leur atelier bricolage )


----------



## ficelle (6 Février 2006)

un parcmetre qui fait des bulles...


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2006)

C'est quoi, de la mousse expansé pour les joints?


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

Je pencherai plurtôt pour un gros coup de chaud.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un OVNI dans les Corbière
> 
> (En plus, c'est à croire que les gens du coin ont tout dépecé pour leur atelier bricolage )



je trouve cette derniere photo e mauvais gout car on ne sait pas se que sont devenus les passagers peut etre y a t il eu des androïdes blessés et des vies extraterrestres brisées.


----------



## jugnin (6 Février 2006)

Cette photo (ratée) a plus d'un an, je viens juste de m'apercevoir qu'il y a comme une erreur.


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je trouve cette derniere photo e mauvais gout car on ne sait pas se que sont devenus les passagers peut etre y a t il eu des androïdes blessés et des vies extraterrestres brisées.



En plus, manque de bol, mon gamin n'avait pas ses boîtes à insectes sur lui, on n'a pas pu amener les alien. Dommage parce qu'on a un criquet à nourrir à la maison et ça le changerait des pommes.  

Et sinon, tu as compris ce que c'était ? et même question pour les autres histoire de voir si vous êtes au courant.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, tu as compris ce que c'était ? et même question pour les autres histoire de voir si vous êtes au courant.


Je dirais soit la famille de D2R2 au grand complet soit peut être des sortes de carénages pour instruments d'astronomie...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo (ratée) a plus d'un an, je viens juste de m'apercevoir qu'il y a comme une erreur.



La fleche rouge dans le cul du chat?


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En plus, manque de bol, mon gamin n'avait pas ses boîtes à insectes sur lui, on n'a pas pu amener les alien. Dommage parce qu'on a un criquet à nourrir à la maison et ça le changerait des pommes.
> 
> Et sinon, tu as compris ce que c'était ? et même question pour les autres histoire de voir si vous êtes au courant.


je crois savoir...  "la rotule" des pâles d'une éolienne...  avt son montage... 

enfin le truc où on met les trucs qui tournent   pour faire de l'électricité...


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je crois savoir...  "la rotule" des pâles d'une éolinne...  avt son montage...
> 
> enfin le truc où on met les trucs qui tournent   pour faire de l'électricité...



C'est bien ça, c'est le rotor de l'éolienne (enfi je suppose qu'ils l'appellent le rotor) : 3 couronnes pour fixer les pales, la quatrième pour fixer le rotor sur l'arbre contenu dans la nacelle. En tous cas, une belle pièce qui ne risque pas de bouger quand elle est par terre, même s'il fait du vent.


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La fleche rouge dans le cul du chat?



meeeeeeu non, tu vois bien que les bd sont à l'envers


----------



## quetzalk (7 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> meeeeeeu non, tu vois bien que les bd sont à l'envers



Moi ce que j'en vois, l'erreur la plus évidente c'est le manque de goût dans la décoration.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'en vois, l'erreur la plus évidente c'est le manque de goût dans la décoration.


C'est vrai, quelle idée d'avoir rangé son chat dans ce sens...
pfff...


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'en vois, l'erreur la plus évidente c'est le manque de goût dans la décoration.



Ouah l'autre hey, j'vais l'dire à mon pote titulaire de ladite décoration. Puisque je poste des photos de sa maison à son insu, je me dois de le défendre.
Je dirai qu'on n'y voit juste un coin de salon : une bibliothèque bordelique, un accoudoir usé, affublé de deux parkas dont une m'appartiens, des enceintes anarchiquement disposées avec un chat à l'envers devant et une table, couverte d'une tenture de mauvais goût, supportant une paire de Vestax®.

En somme : de la déco ? Mais où ça donc ? 


-pardonne moi Gibbon, fort heureusement je doute que tu sois un jour amené à lire cela.​


----------



## paradize (7 Février 2006)

Pour ne pas te remercier (non, non !!!), voici une photo de mon autre chienne Prisca, en train de faire de la voiture (c'est plus rapide pour chasser les chats !!!)... Et Thallia et Vénus derrière qui en sont jalouses...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Février 2006)

J'ai le bout de tête si tu veux !


----------



## nico/ (21 Février 2006)

suite à une demande, voici. manif anti-cpe, à paris, grévistes de pizza hut.


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2006)

En effet, elle est mieux ici cette photo.

Je l'ai trouvée marrante, à défaut d'être pertinante. Bon en même temps ça ne doit pas avoir d'autre prétention que d'être un slogan.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

C'est fiesta pour Ratou.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 9497


----------



## ange_63 (5 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Voir la pièce jointe 9497



Pollinisation d'une orchidée!


----------



## jugnin (7 Mars 2006)

...qu'une arme biologique s'est introduite chez mes parents, je m'en vais traquer ce terroriste, jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive.


----------



## nico/ (8 Mars 2006)

de l'avantage d'ouvrir un site web en islande


----------



## MacMadam (8 Mars 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> de l'avantage d'ouvrir un site web en islande



Brillant 
On remarquera que cuniling.us est encore à vendre


----------



## jeromemac (21 Mars 2006)

dans les cevennes ...


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

Ca a le mérite d'être explicite même pour qqu'un qui ne parle pas arabe... Non ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

Bon, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais&#8230; au détour du qutrième étage d&#8217;une société qui se veut austère et sérieuse :






je trouve ça insolite  _mais qu&#8217;y-a-t'il derrière cette porte ?_


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca a le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre explicite m&#234;me pour qqu'un qui ne parle pas arabe... Non ?



Et oui, au Maroc, beaucoup de gens ne savent pas lire... Ca marche pareil pour les opticiens, y a une paire de lunettes dessin&#233;e 

Y a m&#234;me une rue &#224; Marrakech qui s'appelle "Derb Snan", derb signifiant rue et snan les dents, parce que dans ce derb habitait un dentiste...

Chouette photo en tout cas, shoukrane bezef


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais au détour du qutrième étage dune société qui se veut austère et sérieuse :je trouve ça insolite
> _mais quy-a-t'il derrière cette porte ?_



Triple xXx... Y a pas une histoire de triple condamnation dans un film qui s'appelle d'ailleur xXx ? :mouais: Ca me rappelle qque chose...

Moi en tous cas je ferais gaffe la prochaine fois que tu passes devant cette porte


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais&#8230; au détour du qutrième étage d&#8217;une société qui se veut austère et sérieuse :
> 
> 
> 
> je trouve ça insolite  _mais qu&#8217;y-a-t'il derrière cette porte ?_




C'est un peu comme les trophées sur les carlingues des avions de chasse pendant la guerre, non ?
Y a des chasseurs de têtes, dans le coin ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Ah ben tiens la photo de Picouto m'a fait penser à celle-là.





J'avais commencé une petite collec' quand je relevais les compteurs chez les gens.


----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens la photo de Picouto m'a fait penser &#224; celle-l&#224;.
> 
> 
> 
> J'avais commenc&#233; une petite collec' quand je relevais les compteurs chez les gens.




Elle est pas mal celle l&#224;!! hahaha MDR 

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Bon, ben si celle-là t'a plu, j'ai celle-ci aussi.





C'est con j'en avais une autre avec "chien bizarre" mais je l'ai paumée


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Celui qui trouve la ville a gagné un café.:love:


----------



## pim (31 Mars 2006)

Lille ? :hein:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

j'y pensais mais je sais pas si l'Opera se serait vu aussi prêt... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Lille ? :hein:



Bingo. Chez Paul au 1°.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

jp : elle est de toi ? 

tout ce que j'ai retenu du MIPS...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> jp : elle est de toi ?


Bah bien sur qu'elle est de moi   :rateau:


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah bien sur qu'elle est de moi   :rateau:



mais où étais-tu encore passé ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais où étais-tu encore passé ?



A Al-Saloum (Egypte) Pour observer l'éclipse totale de soleil


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

blablabla a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.



j'aurais du m'en douter !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

Pas grave: en 4 minutes d'éclipse j'ai pris l'équivalent de 12 milliards de coups de boule


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

Une photo censée montrer des gens pendant une éclipse, mais sous le soleil, ouais ouais ouais


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une photo censée montrer des gens pendant une éclipse, mais sous le soleil, ouais ouais ouais


Ben les lunettes c'est utile que pendant la phase partielle (donc sous le soleil). Pendant la totalité plus besoin de lunettes pendant 4 min.

   



Autre phénomène amusant et insolite (pour rester dans le sujet): les sténopées.






Remarquez l'ombre entre les doigts: elle montre l'encoche que fait la lune sur le soleil.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Autre phénomène amusant et insolite (pour rester dans le sujet): les sténopées.
> Remarquez l'ombre entre les doigts: elle montre l'encoche que fait la lune sur le soleil.



J'aime beaucoup  J'avais trouvé ça superbe en 99 (ici, il n'y avait pas la totale), toutes ces miniimages de l'éclipse sur un banal perron à cause des feuilles au-dessus.

Sinon, on voit bien les touristes ! pas d'éclipse pour le jpmiss de ce point de vue


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben les lunettes c'est utile que pendant la phase partielle (donc sous le soleil). Pendant la totalité plus besoin de lunettes pendant 4 min.


Justement non, c'est la ou l'on se sent le plus en sécurité et certains seraient tenté d'enlever les lunettes alors que le rayonnement est aussi dangereux. Donc, bien garder les lunettes tous le temps.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2006)

Archi faux: avec les lunettes pendant la phase totale tu ne vois absolument rien (pas assez de lumière). Mais attention dès le premier rayon annoncant le retour du soleil il faut remettre les lunettes.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2006)

Ce matin sur la route ! Une belle station service ! 
Vous ne viendrez plus chez nous par hasard !


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2006)

effectivement


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2006)

y'a du matos


----------



## r0m1 (10 Avril 2006)

petite photo insolite du week end: 






cette feuille n'a gardé que ses nervures !!!! en plus perso je trouve ça assez joli, non?


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> petite photo insolite du week end:
> 
> 
> 
> cette feuille n'a gardé que ses nervures !!!! en plus perso je trouve ça assez joli, non?




Très jolie photo, en effet !


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a du matos




aaaaah, la solitude des grands espaces, le d&#233;sert, tout &#231;aaaaaa....


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah, la solitude des grands espaces, le désert, tout çaaaaaa....


Finalement je regrette pas de ne pas avoir pu aller observer l'éclipse au milieu du Ténéré. Au moins sur le plateau de Saloum y'a rien a voir.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Avril 2006)

Cet après-midi sur l'A10... 










Insolite... en fait le gars est handicapé, quand il m'a doublé, j'ai remarqué son fauteuil, qui était fixé sue le côté de la bécane. (Super bécane)!!! 
J'ai eu du mal à me remettre à son niveau pour l'immortaliser, à plus d' 140 qu'il roulait !!
Mais je retiendrais son petit coup d'oeil vers moi, quand je l'ai pris en photo avec cet air de dire :
"Abruti, fais gaffe en prenant ta photo, si tu fais un écart, on va tous les deux au tas (surtout moi)!!!
En y réfléchissant, c'était pas très prudent comme manoeuvre...:rose: 
Ceci-dit, chapeau le gars... quand on est passionné hein..!! 
A méditer.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu du mal à me remettre à son niveau pour l'immortaliser, à plus d' 140 qu'il roulait !!


Il a raison: il lui reste encore 2 bras...


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Avril 2006)

La pauvre bête a réussi à rentrer dans la bassine bleue durant la nuit, mais n'a pu en ressortir.

Le lendemain, à midi, elle était séchée.

Le thermomètre affichait: 43 degrés Celsius (sous le soleil).


----------



## Craquounette (22 Avril 2006)

Voilà un usage utile de la télévision 






_Prise dans les rues de Marrakech_


----------



## al02 (22 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; un usage utile de la t&#233;l&#233;vision
> 
> 
> 
> _Prise dans les rues de Marrakech_



C'est un mur d'&#233;crans ?


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

Petite photo surprenante... le remake de David et Goliath sur une fleur cet après midi ... je lance les paris, qui va gagner ??


----------



## guigus31 (26 Avril 2006)

bah si la petite ramene ses copines elle a une chance..... sympas comme photo en tout cas


----------



## Virpeen (27 Avril 2006)

Cet après-midi, j'ai vu ça dans mon jardin...


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2006)

Bah moi ce midi j'ai vu ça et j'ai bien rigolé !


----------



## Virpeen (27 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas si ça va lui faire de la pub... :rose:


----------



## jahrom (27 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça va lui faire de la pub... :rose:




Apparement, il a fermé.
Désormais, il est prof de français...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Apparement, il a fermé.
> Désormais, il est prof de français...


Il a fermez ???


----------



## nico/ (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Cet apr&#232;s-midi, j'ai vu &#231;a dans mon jardin...
> 
> ​



L'insolite a de ses beaut&#233;s...



> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Virpeen.


Papillon chevelu??? :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

un petit Paon de nuit.  _Pavonia pavonia_


----------



## Virpeen (28 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Apparement, il a fermé.
> Désormais, il est prof de français...


Balance pas trop : il a peut-être acheté un mac et s'est inscrit sur macG ? :rateau:



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un petit Paon de nuit.  _Pavonia pavonia_


Petit, petit... T'as pas vu la bête ! 
Merci pour l'info


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Avril 2006)

Ce qui est insolite, dans cette photo, c'est qu'on voit la petite en deux mouvements: un premier très flou, uniquement le visage, un peu à gauche du second.

La lune en haut, à gauche.


----------



## MacMadam (28 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est insolite, dans cette photo, c'est qu'on voit la petite en deux mouvements: un premier très flou, uniquement le visage, un peu à gauche du second.



Ciel. Ils ont volé son âme :affraid:


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

bah c'est  pas insolite... c'est l'alem style...   (autrement dit synchro-lente ou open flash)

la preuve avec Mackie !   

ndlr : tu étais en synchro lente caro !  temps de pose 2 secondes à 160 iso (une sensibilité bien pour du très beau temps quoi...)
voir les propriétés de ta photo !


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)

rô la classe monsieur EXIF


----------



## playaman (6 Mai 2006)

Y'aurait il infiltration ?
Pire que les francs -maçons, pire que les scientologues !


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

Supermoquette a enfin décidé de faire de la pub pour notre cause en Suisse ? il était temps !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2006)

En editant une photo de la place Garibaldi à Nice je me suis aperçu de ceci:






La qualité n'est pas géniale car c'est un crop assez fort mais ça m'a amusé


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

un cousin asterixien ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

Mise au point sur le fond avec mon nouvl APN :love:

La suite dans vos images ratés et vos plus belles photos.

NB: cherche modèle sympa, ne désirant pas l'anonymat :love::love: (j'ai peur de vous lasser)


----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Mise au point sur le fond avec mon nouvl APN :love:
> 
> La suite dans vos images ratés et vos plus belles photos.
> 
> NB: cherche modèle sympa, ne désirant pas l'anonymat :love::love: (j'ai peur de vous lasser)




Que fait BackCat chez toi ?   :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Mise au point sur le fond avec mon nouvl APN :love:
> 
> La suite dans vos images ratés et vos plus belles photos.
> 
> NB: cherche modèle sympa, ne désirant pas l'anonymat :love::love: (j'ai peur de vous lasser)



Si tu visais les plantes, pourquoi avoir posé le chat flou devant et le clocher flou derrière  ? :bebe:  :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2006)

Pour pouvoir mettre la photo dans ce thread et pas dans "mes plus belle photo"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu visais les plantes, pourquoi avoir posé le chat flou devant et le clocher flou derrière  ? :bebe:  :love:




j'avais dit que c'était insolite ( où est ce que j'ai foutu ce smiley avec l'entonnoir sur la tête?); on dirait que cette sale bête est venue se glisser devant l'objectif au moment où je prenais la photo!

Bon, ok, je suis un écolier... M...E soyez indulgent:love::love::love::love::love::love:


Bonjour ma reine


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2006)

Tiens j'ai retrouvé cette photo:

Islande





Y'a que chez les scandinaves qu'on peut trouver des chiottes aussi nickels et bien indiqués au beau milieu de rien du tout et après 4 h de piste chaotique


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai retrouvé cette photo:
> 
> Islande
> 
> ...




Vu la couleur des roches au pied du panneau, je me demande si tout le monde va jusqu'a la hutte... 

J'imagine que tu as laissé une pièce à la dame pipi...


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2006)

il n'y a pas de mise en scène...


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas de mise en scène...



Tu l'as prise où cette photo ??? C'est quoi comme endroit??


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as prise où cette photo ??? C'est quoi comme endroit??



pris dans une ile périphérique d'indonésie, à Sulawesi. La culture locale veut qu'on partage tout avec les morts, et qu'on aille les visiter régulièrement  En l'occurence, c'est juste derrière un village


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

Faire du sport même quand tu va aux toilettes, c'est possible avec l'urinoir collector de la coupe du monde


----------



## jojofk (8 Mai 2006)

drôle d'ambiance


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Ca fait un peu paradis /enfer


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2006)

Quel casse-burnes celui là!


----------



## jeromemac (8 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel casse-burnes celui l&#224;!




aiiiiiiieeeeeuuuuuu
mais t malade de mettre des photos pareil !!  
j'exige le car&#233; blanc avec interdi au moins de 12 ans !!


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Ouch, il doit avoir les boules


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> aiiiiiiieeeeeuuuuuu
> mais t malade de mettre des photos pareil !!
> j'exige le caré blanc avec interdi au moins de 12 ans !!





Ou bien tu fais comme moi tu ferme les yeux


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel casse-burnes celui là!




Salaud !!  

Pov bête ! encore un, à qui ils avaient promis une soirée sado/maso ( voir les pattes attachées) et qui fini les c***illes en tenailles sans sommations ...chienne de vie


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salaud !!
> 
> Pov bête ! encore un, à qui ils avaient promis une soirée sado/maso ( voir les pattes attachées) et qui fini les c***illes en tenailles sans sommations ...chienne de vie




Y 'aurait il du vécu dans cette appréciation de la situation ?????


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2006)

Je ne répondrais qu'en la présence de cette merveilleuse tenaille ...


----------



## al02 (8 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel casse-burnes celui l&#224;!



Il n'a pas eu l'assistance d'un anesthesiologist ?  

Pauvre b&#234;te.


----------



## guigus31 (8 Mai 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas eu l'assistance d'un anesthesiologist ?
> 
> Pauvre bête.



c clair que là il "won't remember a thing"


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est juste les déchets encombrants du mercredi, rien d'insolite



Ouais, ben là ils ont déjà débarrassé le plancher... J'étais prêt à sortir la Kalach...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2006)

Une photo que j'ai deja du poster ailleurs mais pas ici (enfin je crois pas):






Contrôle d'acoolémie a 10 h du mat en pleine fôret de Laponie Finlandaise


----------



## Max London (10 Mai 2006)

Beaucoup trop énoooooorme 

C'est bien connu, les flics finlandais sont persévérants.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

Les finlandais utilisent des ours!?

vu la différence de taille, on doit pas souvent leur dire non.


----------



## Max London (11 Mai 2006)

Moi peso, je ride peinard avec ma motoneige, completement bourré, dans une foret un finlande à 10 heures du mat', jvois un flic qui déboule à la rien a voir, qui me dit "Alkohaül Kontrolh", je lui obéit mais direct!

Je cherche pas à comprendre :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

dites le si on vous dérange... loe bar est fermé mais on peut tjs bannir pour flood à ce que je vois...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2006)

Et hop...
Pas vraiment super insolite, mais je pense que c'est ici qu'elle va le mieux :
Pourquoi, mais POURQUOI ont ils mis une bête pomme à l'arrière de leurs ibooks? 
Comment tu veux bosser quand il fait soleil?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2006)

Et pis tiens tant que chuis là, une autre marrante...
J'ai fait ça hier soir.
Moi tu me files un briquet, un APN, je m'éclate comme une bête. J'ai gardé une âme d'enfant.


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2006)

C'est pas bien de jouer avec le feu


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et pis tiens tant que chuis là, une autre marrante...
> J'ai fait ça hier soir.
> Moi tu me files un briquet, un APN, je m'éclate comme une bête. J'ai gardé une âme d'enfant.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


C'est génial! Tu as laissé ouvert combien de temps?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est génial! Tu as laissé ouvert combien de temps?


Trente secondes.
J'fais pas les choses à moitié moi. 

EDIT : d'ailleurs, j'ai fait un autoportrait le même soir, même système, m'en vais le poster tiens.


----------



## fedo (12 Mai 2006)

time for landing:


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mai 2006)

Lampadaire is smiling you


----------



## guigus31 (12 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Lampadaire is smiling you
> 
> 
> ​



héhé, marant ! c'est le genre de trucs à me metre de bonne humeur pour toute la journée si je le vois le matin!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et pis tiens tant que chuis là, une autre marrante...
> J'ai fait ça hier soir.
> Moi tu me files un briquet, un APN, je m'éclate comme une bête. J'ai gardé une âme d'enfant.



J'ai eu un moment de délire : j'ai failli hurler : "jptk, tiens-toi tranquille !" 
Ça doit être un TOC 

PS. En tous cas, c'est superbe


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2006)

Ca y est , j'ai fini la piscine pour cet été, ouf, juste dans les temps , c'est vrai qu'il y avait beaucoup à creuser !!!!


----------



## Bullwei (14 Mai 2006)




----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2006)

tu as quelques lettres en trop dans ton lien.... 
http://http//img138.imageshack.us/img138/7764/cimg0031small7vn.th.jpg

c'est ça ?!.....


----------



## guigus31 (14 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est , j'ai fini la piscine pour cet été, ouf, juste dans les temps , c'est vrai qu'il y avait beaucoup à creuser !!!!
> 
> ​



C'est ou? dans les cotes d'armor non?


----------



## esope (14 Mai 2006)

> Ca y est , j'ai fini la piscine pour cet été, ouf, juste dans les temps , c'est vrai qu'il y avait beaucoup à creuser !!!!





			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à r0m1.



Vivement que l'eau soit bonne :love:  


Bullwei il me semble que les dimensions limites sont de 600pixels de large maxi pour les photo   enfin j'dis ça avant que d'autres te le fassent remarquer en vert...


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mai 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou? dans les cotes d'armor non?



C'est la plage de Portissol à Sanary/Mer, dans le Var coucou: doudou83 )


----------



## guigus31 (14 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la plage de Portissol à Sanary/Mer, dans le Var coucou: doudou83 )



j'y etait presque  !!! pourtant ca resemblait un peu a une picine à marée pres de st brieuc...


----------



## yvos (14 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> La photo n'a rien d'insolite mais cette "oeuvre" m'a fait une drôle d'impression
> 
> 
> 
> ​



tiens, c'est rigolo, je suis passé devant vers les 17h..


----------



## r0m1 (15 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo est assez moche.. mais son contenu m'interpelle: un landau balancé dans un chantier qui traîne près de chez moi.




C'est vrai que c'est assez bizarre comme endroit pour un landeau, limite un peu glauque... 


Moi j'ai rencontré la famille escargot en vadrouille  :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Lampadaire is smiling you
> 
> 
> ​





ON A RETROUVE *ALBERT EINSTEIN*.......
on va enfin reprendre les th&#233;ories en cours.......


----------



## Nephou (15 Mai 2006)

En passant : on ne se méfie jamais assez


----------



## r0m1 (15 Mai 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En passant : on ne se méfie jamais assez



j'adore !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

Des panneaux qui ont fleuri, entre autres, après la tempête de 99 

Dans un autre genre, un petit village ardéchois avec un je ne sais quoi 
J'en mettrai une autre plus tard pour ceux qui ne seraient pas réveillés


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2006)

C'est bientôt la fin du monde!

Jugez par vous même:

En zoomant sur cette photo prise il y'a 2 jours





Voilà ce que j'ai vu:






Ils écrivent en allemand sur les boites a pizza!!!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
A Nice!!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
Rendez vous compte!!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


C'est bientôt la fin du monde...


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ils écrivent en allemand sur les boites a pizza!!!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> A Nice!!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> Rendez vous compte!!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> ...



Ils ont mis ça pour l'équipe de foot Allemande du mondiale 2006


----------



## bengilli (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ils écrivent en allemand sur les boites a pizza!!!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> A Nice!!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> Rendez vous compte!!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> C'est bientôt la fin du monde...




 MDR 

C'est vrai qu'on eut pu penser qu'ils écrivissent en Russe de par chez toi


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont mis ça pour l'équipe de foot Allemande du mondiale 2006



Il jouent au foot les Allemands?


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2006)

ou alors c'est de la pizza d'import... on peu aussi imaginer le test d'un supporter qui souhaiterait être sûr de la qualité de la nourriture locale vant de confirmer son billet (je sais pas si fait de même avec les fameuses prostituées commandées pour l'occasion)





			
				saloperie de bagnole étrangère a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ou alors c'est de la pizza d'import...


Ouais bah y ferait bien de retourner au camion en bas de la rue plutot que de commander ses pizzas à pizza 12


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

ho, c'est une flammekuche, pas de quoi s'énerver, hein!  c'est pas parce que vous êtes de bouffeurs de pizza que toute la planète fait pareil!


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais on parle pas de toute la planete là! On parle de Nice! Un peu de décence tout de même merde!
> 
> Les fakes d'iPod on s'en bat l'oeil, mais là y a des limites!!!


j'ai quand même le sentiment que tu ne nous dis pas tout, jp   ....
tu veux nous faire croire qu'en prenant ta belle photo de façade, tu es tombé par le plus grand des hasards sur une boite de pizza allemande...

moi, je pense que c'est plutôt l'inverse qui s'est passé....le mateur errant à la recherche de nanas allemandes qui mangent de pizzas (ach, sehr gut!) , et parfois, tu tombes sur de belles façades (ach, sehr schön!)...

DST ou pervers sessouel (faut trancher, là!), là est l'insolite!


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

Une deuxième photo du village ardéchois, miniature : enfin un village à taille humaine ! 

C'est perdu dans la nature, à un col où se croisent 2 départementales assoupies. Ce n'est pas le facteur Cheval, mais il y a de ça. En tous cas, j'aime bien le coin et la chose.


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une deuxième photo du village ardéchois, miniature : enfin un village à taille humaine !
> 
> C'est perdu dans la nature, à un col où se croisent 2 départementales assoupies. Ce n'est pas le facteur Cheval, mais il y a de ça. En tous cas, j'aime bien le coin et la chose.




Mais oui c'est ca, un village miniature ! Je crois surtout que JP est passé par là et a tout réduit !


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une deuxième photo du village ardéchois, miniature : enfin un village à taille humaine !
> 
> C'est perdu dans la nature, à un col où se croisent 2 départementales assoupies. Ce n'est pas le facteur Cheval, mais il y a de ça. En tous cas, j'aime bien le coin et la chose.
> 
> ce qui seraiot bien, ce serait de ne pas citer les photos trop grandes...



Jtrouve ça assez kitch


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)




----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2006)

On croise de drôle de paroissiens dans Paris en ce moment
(ce matin Place de l'Opéra)


----------



## Bullwei (23 Mai 2006)

Il a de drole de toc mon chat en ce moment là il me montre ces griffes on se croirait avant les dessins animés quand le lion rugisser !


----------



## esope (25 Mai 2006)

garanti sans retouche:




le pire c'est que quand on regarde l'étiquette derrière le panneau elle est à l'endroit   :mouais: 




Ils ont dû le mettre après l'apéro ce panneau là!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont dû le mettre après l'apéro ce panneau là!!



Ils auraient pas mis l'autre à l'envers aussi, le triangle  :mouais:


----------



## esope (25 Mai 2006)

Oulà!! tu iras me revoir ton code rapidement    



​
_(cliques sur le panneau et tu verras... )_


----------



## nicogala (25 Mai 2006)

Regard complice...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

Houla il est faché fedo


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2006)

La photo est mauvaise ( APN de téléphone mobile) ..
Mais c'est fiston qui a eu l'idée en voyant les bestioles au musée cette après-midi ..
La petite tête au milieu c'est lui :love: 






C'etait au Musée des Bergières à Lausanne, Collection de l'Art Brut ..le thème Les Bestioles


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> garanti sans retouche:
> 
> ​
> Ils ont d&#251; le mettre apr&#232;s l'ap&#233;ro ce panneau l&#224;!!



Ben non, je pense que c'est bien dans ce sens que ce panneau a &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u... sinon ce qu'il mentionne n'a pas de sens! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10768


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mai 2006)

Ce monsieur c'est mon oncle         


Non jdéconne


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mais à quoi pense-t-il le môôsssieuuu??????



laisse le rever ce brave homme ! 






edit : il semblerait que .mac soit en rade.... vous voyez l'image ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

pharmacos tu m'as fait peur 1 seconde quand même:affraid:  
droit à l'image et patati et patata avec la chance que j'ai mouhaaahaa:rateau: 

ficelle : chui mdrrrr et l'image on la voit vraiment très très bien   :love: 

z'ont tjs eu des questionnements existentiels les zhoms  

et vvachechose me casse les b euh les pieds tiens


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mai 2006)

J'étais sur que ca marcherais.....1 seconde....         


Ben voui faut demander avant de mettre les photos lol
Non elle m'a bien fait rire
bravo a toi Toumaï    

@++
Pharmacos


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2006)

Vu dans le parc de Rambouillet (78) ... : 
Prise le 25 mai, avec mon téléphone


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

ous croyez qu'elle était en colère?


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2006)

t'aurais pas dû la traiter de Marlichoise.... pour une moto un peu virile, ça l'fait pas trop!


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ous croyez qu'elle &#233;tait en col&#232;re?



Ma FZ6 S est un peu en col&#233;re de se faire toiser comme &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ous croyez qu'elle &#233;tait en col&#232;re?



normal elle s'est pris une voiture dans l'oeil gauche


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juin 2006)

Oui c'est sure qu'à 1150m c'est de l'eau de source de *Montagne* qu'on trouve, et heureusement qu'elle est pure..manquerait plus que ça!    =>Photo prise vers le Monts Dore/la Bourboule 

"EXTRA pure" :love: MDR


----------



## N°6 (9 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est sure qu'à 1150m c'est de l'eau de source de *Montagne* qu'on trouve, et heureusement qu'elle est pure..manquerait plus que ça!    =>Photo prise vers le Monts Dore/la Bourboule
> 
> "EXTRA pure" :love: MDR



Bah tu sais, je suis pas sûr que tous les paysans du Sancy soit de farouches défenseur de l'agriculture Bio...  

T'en a bu ? :affraid:


----------



## pim (9 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais, je suis pas sûr que tous les paysans du Sancy soit de farouches défenseur de l'agriculture Bio...
> 
> T'en a bu ? :affraid:


C'est pas seulement un problème de bio. Une vache qui fait pipi 25 mètres au dessus de ta belle source extra pure, et c'est bon tu passes deux jours à l'hôpital.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Une vache qui fait pipi 25 mètres au dessus de ta belle source extra pure, et c'est bon tu passes deux jours à l'hôpital.



Pas sur ca depend de la vache......


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

Hargg mon dieu les vaches pissent dans les prés mais quelle horreur.... :mouais: 

Ca dépend surtout de l'infiltration dans le sol, jusqu'à la nappe... 

Il faudrait qu'elle soit juste au niveau de l'affleurement pour contaminer directement la source!

Une vache ça va, un tas de lisier bonjour les dégas!!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

Là c'est assez loin de la rivière non?


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est assez loin de la rivière non?


 :love: 
Elle a l'air un peu coincée là!! 
HooOoo un mechoui?


----------



## Lastrada (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## Lastrada (9 Juin 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Essais des 24H du mans:
Là, je viens de me faire sortir par une audi qui m'a passé avec 200 de plus :mouais: 







Là je suis à fond de 5 dans mon meilleur tour (à un bon quart d'heure du premier!)






Te, là, le drame la pace car est en piste et je suis dans le mauvais sens!






Pour de vrai. J'avais un rdv au circuit et j'avais un peu d'avance, je cherchais un coin à l'ombre pour patienter et je me retrouve sur la portion du circuit ouvert hors course!!! Quand on connait pas; c'est très insolite, on s'attend à voir débouler un proto.
 

Pas la tête s'il vous plait.:love:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## esope (11 Juin 2006)

Plus une dédicace qu'un truc insolite:







Amok est donc sujet à une crise de théâtrite aigüe


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2006)

un macbook, une paire de cerises, et un trisomique...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

tiens, vous avez retrouvé le portrait robot du posteur fou?


----------



## tornade13 (11 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Essais des 24H du mans:
> Pour de vrai. J'avais un rdv au circuit et j'avais un peu d'avance, je cherchais un coin à l'ombre pour patienter et je me retrouve sur la portion du circuit ouvert hors course!!! Quand on connait pas; c'est très insolite, on s'attend à voir débouler un proto.


Si le circuit était ouvert avec les essais,je peut te garantir que les comissaires se serait occuper de toi, mais t'a raison de rever...


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2006)

Où comment ma rencontre avec Aldo Maccione a changé ma vie...


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2006)

Celle-ci est plutot insolite je pense... En fait, il s'agit d'une (vieille) photo réalisée en argentique*. Lorsque j'ai recu les ektas, je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait une drole de lune. Je n'ai jamais vraiment compris d'où venait cet effet (optique ? Chimique ?) mais toujours est-il qu'avec l'ambiance un peu strange, les couleurs qui ont passées avec le temps et les conservations plus ou moins aléatoires sous les tropiques où j'ai passé plus de dix ans, à l'arrivée l'ambiance est plutôt marrante... 




​ 

* Pour les plus jeunes d'entre vous : Argentique, c'est le type de photo, pas le pays. Le pays, c'est le Maroc. ​


----------



## r0m1 (12 Juin 2006)

Pour aller avec ma petite *série tropézienne*, voila un panneau placé près de la place des lices, place centrale et mythique de St Tropez.... 







.....


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Plus une dédicace qu'un truc insolite:
> 
> (Photo)
> Amok est donc sujet à une crise de théâtrite aigüe



Bah voilà, pour l'incognito on repassera !


----------



## Melounette (13 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Plus une dédicace qu'un truc insolite:
> Amok est donc sujet à une crise de théâtrite aigüe


Ca serait pas au théâtre du Renard(juste à côté de Beaubourg) ? Et même je me demande si c'est pas Stephan Zweig qui met en scène. Bref, ça devrait être pas mal, je vais pitètre aller voir. 
Bon dis donc sinon, l'est pas mal ce p'tit fil.
Ma modeste contribution : Pâté de chat pour chat.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

La maison de Ben:


----------



## Melounette (13 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas au théâtre du Renard(juste à côté de Beaubourg) ? Et même je me demande si c'est pas Stephan Zweig qui met en scène. Bref, ça devrait être pas mal, je vais pitètre aller voir.


Alors c'est DE Stephan Zweig et non pas PAR Stephan Zweig. Vu qu'il est mort le pauvre.Honte sur moi.  Autant pour moi et merci AmoK.


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2006)

Au moins il n'a pas &#224; s'emmerder avec les cr&#233;neaux ! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2006)




----------



## DarkRomz (15 Juin 2006)

Bizzare Bizzare !







L'antre de la bête ! Mais quelle bête ???  

Si quelqu'un a une idée !


----------



## joubichou (15 Juin 2006)

Araignées ?


----------



## ficelle (15 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un a une idée !








MWW : Mane Wild Web


----------



## benao (15 Juin 2006)

pas mieux !


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2006)

Ca devient "exposez vos toiles", ici !


----------



## DarkRomz (15 Juin 2006)

J'ai bien pensé à ces petites bêtes, 
mais pas une miette de reste de petites papates d'insectes ou autres dans la toile !
Et c'était quand même assez énorme !


----------



## ficelle (15 Juin 2006)

un nid de kiwiwi ?


----------



## N°6 (16 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien pensé à ces petites bêtes,
> mais pas une miette de reste de petites papates d'insectes ou autres dans la toile !
> Et c'était quand même assez énorme !




Paco Rabanne est passé par ici !


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un nid de kiwiwi ?




le kiwiwi colonise la france entière ?!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Fondug (21 Juin 2006)

Bon désolé pour la qualité, c'est une photo d'une photo que j'avais prise à NY, dans des conditions un peu à l'arrache, mais je trouvais le message du panneau sympa...


----------



## nicogala (21 Juin 2006)

Ce soir on a remarqué qu'un guèpe noire très fine (solitaire) allait et venait dans la cuisine (ouverte nuit & jour) et plus particulièrement au niveau d'une des lampes du plafonnier... en retirant l'ampoule quelle ne fut pas notre surprise en découvrant un ouvrage de maçonnerie à faire pâlir  Francis Bouygues himself ! 

Soupçonnant la présence de larves plus ou moins prêtes à sortir, j'ai préféré abréger leurs souffrances en détruisant ce nid... et là l'horreur (pour ma mère du moins ) :




Le plus grand rassemblement d'araignées diverses qu'il m'ait été donné de contempler... toutes anesthésiées(vivantes, souples, parfois tremblantes mais dans le paté quoi) par la guèpe (qui en a perdu la tête au passage...  ) en vue de servir de banquet à sa progèniture en devenir... :affraid:

Il y en a de magnifiques, d'autres minuscules, je suis admiratif devant l'agilité de cette guèpe car chopper des saltiques de cette taille (connaissant leur extrême vivacité puisqu'elles-même doivent être rapides pour chopper leurs propres proies!!) ...

Voici la plus velue en gros... 





Pour anecdote, la lampe en question était juste au-dessus de l'assiette de mon père...


----------



## ange_63 (22 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ​



Beurk mais quelle horreur...:affraid: j'en fr&#233;mis...Ca me rappelle celle qui avait commenc&#233; &#224; me bouffer la jambe en 2003  :sick: :hosto:


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

AAAAAAAAAh !:afraid: 
Mais faut prévenir, hein quand vous postez un nid d'araignées là dans le fil. J'ai fait un de ces bonds  C'est un cauchemard ton truc là, j'ai horreur des araignées.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

t'inquiète mel moi j'les fous sur le BBQ! croustillantes à souhait (les grosses hein parce que les petites j'les écrase! ) même pas peur


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bon désolé pour la qualité, c'est une photo d'une photo que j'avais prise à NY, dans des conditions un peu à l'arrache, mais je trouvais le message du panneau sympa...



Y'a des trucs rigolos comme ça aussi vers SAn Francisco (et ailleurs aussi j'imagine).
Je n'ai malheureusement pas de photo mais je me souvien de 2 en particulier

- un disait "don't even think about parking here"
- et un autre avec les dessins de plusieurs voitures barrées d'un trait (comme les drapeaux jap de papy Boington) avec en légende: "Cars Towed".


----------



## MacMadam (22 Juin 2006)

Insolite, car c'est en Belgique 
Z'ont importé tout un jardin japonais à Hasselt, torrent et maison comprise dans le prix.

message du modérateur : euh...  j'ai un très gros problème avec la signature.


----------



## ikiki (28 Juin 2006)

Tartiflette POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 









​


----------



## jojofk (29 Juin 2006)

playa..




et l'autre qui boit, à quelques jours de la mise bas..


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juin 2006)

Kezako ??

La question est posée


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

une glotte de Kiwiwi ? :affraid:


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une glotte de Kiwiwi ? :affraid:



  Faut dire qu'à force de trainer dehors tout l'hiver, il s'est tapé une bonne angine !

Le pôvre !


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

une méduse?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juin 2006)

Un sac plastique dans lequel on a fait un trou au briquet ??

Un implant mammaire (made in nip tuck) ??

Un piège a mouche ???



Ahhhhh non je sais : une photo      j'ai gagné


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une méduse?



Nice Shot !  

Et de taille !


----------



## Melounette (29 Juin 2006)

Pitain, après les araignées, on a un gros glaire sur les rochers.:mouais: 
Belles photos les gars zé les filles, mais euh...:sick:


----------



## jojofk (2 Juillet 2006)

.. les petits loups sont arriv&#233;s pile poil pour f&#234;ter les bleus avec nous...   :love: 






pour le plaisir.. ?


----------



## r0m1 (2 Juillet 2006)

Voila ce que j'ai pu voir sur ma plage il y a deux jours: c'est un pédalo monoplace utilisé par quelqu'un pour pecher à la traîne... on est dans le sud, doucement le matin et pas trop vite l'après midi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> .. les petits loups sont arrivés pile poil pour fêter les bleus avec nous...   :love:
> pour le plaisir.. ?



De quoi commencer un chenille.... pourquoi y'en a qui ont des colliers et les autres pas ?


----------



## jojofk (2 Juillet 2006)

certains clolliers sont cachés par les poils! 
et l'une a perdu le sien dans la nuit, et en a un tout nouveau depuis..

4 femelles et 1 mâle  ..  ça piaille..  

 

:love:


----------



## tchico (3 Juillet 2006)

Une belle macro de mon bandit
Il n' aime pas les photos mais plutôt les objectifs ! 


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11145&stc=1&d=1151914259


----------



## DarkRomz (3 Juillet 2006)

Tu vas te baigner et tu te retrouves directement au barbecue !
Eh t&#233;, il est pass&#233; ou mon ricard !



 

Canadair sur l'&#233;tang de Berre


----------



## PommeQ (4 Juillet 2006)

Bon Ok c'est pas tout a fait ma plus belle photo ...   ... c'était juste pour vous montrer notre grosse bête     :love: 







Ne vous moquez pas d'elle


----------



## Craquounette (4 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon Ok c'est pas tout a fait ma plus belle photo ...   ... c'était juste pour vous montrer *notre grosse bête*   :love:



C'est laquelle des deux la bête ?


----------



## PommeQ (4 Juillet 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est laquelle des deux la bête ?



:mouais:  bah ... du coup j'ai un doute


----------



## esope (5 Juillet 2006)

dans la s&#233;rie nos amis les b&#234;tes : mon chat qui en ce moment &#224; tr&#232;s chaud


----------



## PommeQ (5 Juillet 2006)

Un peu maigre je trouve


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Juillet 2006)

Le Mien il la joue sage J'adore sa posture quand il est couché toujours comme ca!!! pattes croisées


----------



## DarkRomz (7 Juillet 2006)

Barcod'Omobile !


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

'tain une messerschmidt !!


----------



## DarkRomz (7 Juillet 2006)

Bien vu Rémi !

J'adorerais trop me ballader à Panam avec ça !


----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2006)

en tout cas, ne compte pas sur moi pour t'accompagner :afraid: 

c'etait où ?


----------



## DarkRomz (7 Juillet 2006)

Ca doit dater de 1988, une exposition futuriste avec tout un tas de maquettes délirantes et d'objets designs, dans un train gare de l'est !

Allez viens quoi, je te fais une petite place !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu Rémi !
> 
> J'adorerais trop me ballader à Panam avec ça !


Génial!
C'est pas dans ce truc que roule le héro de Brazil de Terry Gilliam?


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> G&#233;nial!
> C'est pas dans ce truc que roule le h&#233;ro de Brazil de Terry Gilliam?




Si si si si c'est &#231;a !!!   :love:

_Brazil, lalalalalalaaaa...._.  :love: :love:


----------



## ficelle (9 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _Brazil, lalalalalalaaaa...._.  :love: :love:



quel plaisir de faire un petit tour aux Arcades, et d'aller déambuler au milieu du théâtre en regardant le ciel ! 


:love:


----------



## DarkRomz (13 Juillet 2006)

BN :sleep:


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> BN :sleep:
> 
> image




C'est un test de Rorscharch ?! Faut dire ce qu'on voit ?! 
Nan parceque, ça ne va pas vous surprendre j'imagine, mais j'y vois 'achement de ****** ! (je censure avant Vbul).


----------



## duracel (13 Juillet 2006)

Un croco dans une rivière...


----------



## DarkRomz (13 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est un test de Rorscharch ?! Faut dire ce qu'on voit ?!
> Nan parceque, ça ne va pas vous surprendre j'imagine, mais j'y vois 'achement de ****** !



  
Allez surprend moi !
Je serais quand même curieux de savoir ce que tu y vois dans ma petite guirlande de Noël pour t'autocensurer ainsi   :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Allez surprend moi !
> Je serais quand même curieux de savoir ce que tu y vois dans ma petite guirlande de Noël pour t'autocensurer ainsi   :love:








moi je vois un sein là ... c'est grave ?  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je vois un sein là ... c'est grave ?  :rateau:




On peut voir plus :








  

:love:


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2006)

AAaaahhh merci mon pti breton ! Tu viens d'illustrer ce que je voulais dire à l'auteur de cette oeuvre (si si, ça y en être une ) ! ... et tu viens aussi de me rassurer.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

un moineau s'entraine à l'ouverture d'un escargot.

Burp!






Merci à tous.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Ici le commité de défense des excargots.
Je vous assigne en justice pour non assistance à escargot en danger.

    

Attention à la dérive dans les photos........

mais bon bien photographié félicitation


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ici le commit&#233; de d&#233;fense des excargots.
> Je vous assigne en justice pour non assistance &#224; escargot en danger.
> ...



c'est surtout que le bestiau  &#233;tait dans l'ombre hier apr&#232;s midi et nous en plein cagnard! on entendait toc-toc... toc-toc... on cherchait et je l'ai vue, trop tard pour l'escargot. Sinon, je l'aurai bien sauv&#233; moi cet escargot.

Au fait, vous avez vu, il a choisi un endroit bien dur (le b&#233;ton &#231;a pardonne pas)



J'adore &#231;a avec soit une pr&#233;paration beurre persill&#233; ou au roquefort...:love:


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Juillet 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un croco dans une rivi&#232;re...



'Vach' !!  La tronche! Ca doit fout' les boules quand tu l'a en face!!!!!  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> 'Vach' !!  La tronche! Ca doit fout' les boules quand tu l'a en face!!!!!  :mouais:




Pourquoi? je le trouve bien aimable ce croco. Regardes comment il te sourit...


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2006)

Sur l'ile des Paons, dans les environs de Berlin, il n'y a pas que des paons...  ... mais on a croisé ce renard pas farouche du tout... et intéressé par la bouffe...


----------



## iNano (16 Juillet 2006)

On a retrouv&#233; Rox ! :love: :love: :love: :rateau:

PS : Oui, je sais, je m'&#233;tais trompue... la honte qui tue... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouv&#233; Rouky ! :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


Vivivi... Trop tard iNano... j't'ai cit&#233;e... :love: C'est Rox, ma poupoule...  :love:


----------



## cbbastopolo (16 Juillet 2006)

ox... ( occy)
un peu les même oreille nan ?








                                                                            black fenech


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Il fait peur lui


----------



## DarkRomz (16 Juillet 2006)

:afraid: On se croirait dans Wolfen !!


----------



## cbbastopolo (17 Juillet 2006)

bon je crois que je m' était éloigné du sujet originel , donc j' ai supprimé la précédente photo
qui c'est vrai ,  n'était pas vraiment insolite , et tente avec celle ci de revenir un peu plus au sujet
( même si c'est pas encore trop ça ...) 






trouvé au detour d'un chemin , dans une forët d' Auvergne


----------



## DarkRomz (17 Juillet 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## cbbastopolo (17 Juillet 2006)

:affraid: ghosts in the "SHELL"


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:





J'adore !  



PS : C'est quoi, o&#249; ?  :hein:


----------



## DarkRomz (17 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'adore !
> 
> PS : C'est quoi, o&#249; ?  :hein:



Merci ! 

Une cuve de la raffinerie Shell &#224; l'etang de berre !


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> Une cuve de la raffinerie Shell &#224; l'etang de berre !




Elle m&#233;riterait les plus belles photos !


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2006)

Sur un flanc de montagne &#224; Apricale, Italie.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

J'arrive &#224; choper le vertige juste sur la photo :sick:


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive à choper le vertige juste sur la photo :sick:





Si tu descends à la cave, attention à la marche.


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai que c'est assez insolite un schtroumpf sans bonnet!  :afraid:


----------



## Vivid (19 Juillet 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> _on ne cite pas les photos. Carton jaune._
> 
> Sur un flanc de montagne &#224; Apricale, Italie.


spacieux ces WC!!


----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

Vivid a dit:
			
		

> spacieux ces WC!!
> 
> Ah !! j'arrive trop tard !!!! pas mieux  :love:


----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

Il y en a qui sont bien placés !!!


----------



## Craquounette (22 Juillet 2006)

Photo prise un certain dimanche soir 09.07.2006 en Italie...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Juillet 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Sur un flanc de montagne &#224; Apricale, Italie.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juillet 2006)

C'est les toilettes ???
Il ne faut pas avoir d'envie pressante, parce que sinon il y a quand même un petit bout de chemin a parcourir


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

Cette nuit, on a frappé à la porte.......


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Juillet 2006)

Ma chambre asiatique pendant mon semestre acad&#233;mique :



ps : l'ordi n'est pas le mien ..


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

pas mieux que PommeQ, foutu vbull... 

Ce qui est insolite, c'est la grue? sinon, elle aurait pu aller dans les plus b....


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juillet 2006)

Le mec qui c'est fait grillé dessous ... ca aurait pu être insolite 

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Attention, les photos de la tour eiffel la nuit sont interdites ou du moins soumises a droit d'auteur. je pense que MacGen risque gros a laisser une photos comme &#231;a sur ses serveurs


----------



## imimi (27 Juillet 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est nouveau &#231;a !!




Heu bah non c'est pas nouveau 
En fait je crois que c'est depuis qu'elle est &#233;clair&#233;e la nuit que c'est devenu interdit de publier les photos de la Tour Eiffel dans "son habit de lumi&#232;re"... L'&#233;clairage &#233;tant consid&#233;r&#233; alors comme une oeuvre d'art... :mouais:


Edit : ai trouv&#233; &#231;a sur le site officiel de la tour...
Q :A t&#8217;on le droit de publier des photos de la Tour Eiffel ?
R :Les vues de la Tour Eiffel de jour sont libres de droits. La publication de photos de la Tour Eiffel illumin&#233;e est soumise &#224; autorisation et &#224; versement de droits aupr&#232;s de la Soci&#233;t&#233; d&#8217;Exploitation de la Tour Eiffel.


----------



## philire (27 Juillet 2006)

Juste avant l'acte.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Anti-canicule:


----------



## philire (27 Juillet 2006)

_Mieux que la clim!_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;...  Mais avec l'accord d'Axxxx...


----------



## doudou83 (31 Juillet 2006)

Hello tous !!!! je ne sais pas si ces 2 photos rentrent dans la rubrique "insolite" mais c'est l'évolution des volants en F1 entre 1980 (renault turbo de rené Arnoux) et 2006 (Bmw Sauber )


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Juillet 2006)

Ahhhh eux aussi sont passé à Intel


----------



## fedo (31 Juillet 2006)

le retour du phénomène lumineux bien strange, un an après il revient !!!!




j'avais déjà posté une photo ici du phénomène vu l'an passé en août derrière chez moi.


----------



## philire (1 Août 2006)

ça peut pas être la vierge, c'est dans 15 jours  



non, sérieux, la réponse est là.


----------



## ikiki (1 Août 2006)

'soir 

un peu das le style de fedo


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Août 2006)

Spéciale dédicace à Ange & Téo


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Ange & T&#233;o
> 
> _bouh !
> _​


 
tu oublies de pr&#233;ciser qu'il s'agit de son doigt et non de ...  
HAl&#224;l&#224; ils font de dr&#244;les de status par chez nous!!! :rateau: (G&#233;naral Desaix)


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies de pr&#233;ciser qu'il s'agit de son doigt et non de ...



... son &#233;p&#233;e ?? 

Alors comme &#231;a on cite les photos ....


----------



## philire (1 Août 2006)

au jardin


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... son épée ??
> 
> Alors comme ça on cite les photos ....


 ...oblong? Comme dirait Grug...




> Alors comme ça on cite les photos ....


 Mais heuuuu chuttttt



			
				philire a dit:
			
		

> au jardin


 C'est déjà le moment de labourer?  

  

Pauvre jardin...c'est le tient?


----------



## philire (1 Août 2006)

Non ange, pas de labour  

Oui ange, sauf que l'animal était le dernier d'une longue série  




------------




Oui ange, si tu veux il y a eu labour  
mais les sabots s'enfoncent très profondément dans la terre et la compressent irrémédiablement quand le labour serait sensé l'aérer


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Non ange, pas de labour
> 
> Oui ange, sauf que l'animal &#233;tait le dernier d'une longue s&#233;rie


Rhoooo la vache p),  mince alors!!! C&#8217;est bien ce que je dis, visiblement le temps &#233;tait venu pour ton jardin de se faire labourer malgr&#233; lui! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo la vache p),  mince alors!!! C&#8217;est bien ce que je dis, visiblement le temps &#233;tait venu pour ton jardin de se faire labourer malgr&#233; lui! :rateau:



Remarque elle &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre &#233;duqu&#233;e puisque les choux ont l'air d'avoir surv&#233;cu &#224; l'assaut


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Août 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2006)

Magnifique


----------



## imimi (2 Août 2006)

Rhhhooooo un témoin vivant d'une apparition de DocEvil avant son passage du côté obscure et son eclipse totale


----------



## twk (2 Août 2006)

Avec les deux ouverture et le halo, on dirait Mona Lisa


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> * bouh ! *​


ah, tiens, ça me fait penser qu'en ce moment, le soleil se couche pile poile dans l'alignement de l'arc de triomphe


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2006)

Ceci est en enjoliveur de voiture  (jamais servit juste poussiéreux), qui une fois lavé est une bonne poêle improvisée visiblement!


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Cette nuit, on a frappé à la porte.......




Mais c'est quoi ??? Un poney ou un chien ??? :affraid:


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _moi, j'ai rien contre les post d'échappement... mais là faut poster des photos sinon ça va saigner... _




Tu as raison évitons le flood, sinon Paris sera sous l'eau....


----------



## philire (5 Août 2006)

beauté féline, joie de la maternité, charme du nouveau-né...:love:


----------



## iNano (5 Août 2006)

Hier soir, nous avions de la visite sur la terrasse ! Il y en a m&#234;me qui &#233;taient rentr&#233;es dans la maison !!   






Et voil&#224; leur coll&#232;gue l'escargot... tous yeux dehors... :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà leur collègue l'escargot... tous yeux dehors... :rateau:



Ben c'est normal!! 2 grenouilles exibitionnistes... C'est pas commun


----------



## jojofk (5 Août 2006)

les grenouilles 

chez moi, la meute prend forme... :






(pour les courageux, "kya & co" dans ma signature..   )


----------



## Nobody (5 Août 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, nous avions de la visite sur la terrasse ! Il y en a même qui étaient rentrées dans la maison !!  ​



Ce ne sont pas des grenouilles, ce sont des crapauds (communs). 

Sinon, je l'aime beaucoup cette photo, de même que celle de l'escargot.


----------



## doudou83 (6 Août 2006)

Pour les Parisiens : mur ext&#233;rieur des anciens frigos de Paris (13&#232; ardt) sympa nan ?
C'est un &#238;lot de "r&#233;sistance "au milieu du nouveau quartier ultra moderne de la Biblioth&#232;que Nationale de France ; il est habit&#233; par des artistes (peintres, sculpteurs, musiciens et
photographes ) portes ouvertes 2 fois dans l'ann&#233;e .Il faut visiter l'int&#233;rieur....moi , j'ai &#233;t&#233; conquis par l'endroit !


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11482
​
Lyon, 14 juillet 2006... pour la petite histoire, le propriétaire de la voiture s'est inquiété du fait que je prenais sa plaque d'immatriculation en photo... va expliquer un truc en franco allemand quand ca fait 8 ans que t as pas été en Germanie !


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2006)

Juste pour info... 88 est un sigle fr&#233;quemment utilis&#233; par les groupuscules neo nazies.


Chaque 8 d&#233;signe la huiti&#232;me lettre de l'alphabet, donc le H
88 correspond donc &#224; HH, mis pour Heil Hitler


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info... 88 est un sigle fréquemment utilisé par les groupuscules neo nazies.


ça devient moins amusant vu comme ça 

Ils peuvent choisir leur plaque en Allemagne?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Non..


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info... 88 est un sigle fréquemment utilisé par les groupuscules neo nazies.
> 
> 
> Chaque 8 désigne la huitième lettre de l'alphabet, donc le H
> 88 correspond donc à HH, mis pour Heil Hitler



mouaiiiis... légende ? interprétation ?
contre exemple : Ludwig von 88  sont plutot du bord opposé, mais bon...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Août 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Ludwig von 88



Oufff ... ca me rammene quelques années en arriére ... et je confirme ... plutot anti nazions


----------



## alan.a (8 Août 2006)

De retour de Pologne :love:

Vu dans un resto ... pour ne pas se tromper de porte pour les toilettes ...


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Vu dans un resto ... pour ne pas se tromper de porte pour les toilettes ...


ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est le point et la triangle a l'envers. j'aurais plutôt inversé les symboles moi.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est le point et la triangle a l'envers. j'aurais plut&#244;t invers&#233; les symboles moi.



Non y sont parfaits ces symboles... En gros &#231;a donne &#231;a hein... (chui absolument une buse en dessin... )

Edit: oui Ed... j'en suis rest&#233; &#224; &#231;a... 
Edit2: c'est dans la charte hein.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non y sont parfaits ces symboles... En gros ça donne ça hein... (chui absolument une buse en dessin... )


 &#231;a me rappelle les dessins de coll&#233;giens sur les tables de classes!


----------



## iNano (8 Août 2006)

Ce chat est supersonique...


----------



## Lastrada (9 Août 2006)

J'ai d&#233;couvert qu'il y avait en fait deux lunes au dessus de Paris. Quelqu'un a t'il une explication &#224; ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne ?





Marcel : (A l'attention des fatals :modo: fac&#233;tieux, j'ai pris cette photo sur un pont dans Paris, et il n'y avait rien entre mon optique et la lune.)


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2006)

_&#233;teins la lampe &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, &#231;a fait reflet dans ta vitre...    
_


----------



## Lastrada (9 Août 2006)

Dans le m&#234;me ordre d'id&#233;e, c'est quoi ce reflet bleu dans le ciel en bas &#224; droite ?




Est ce que ca ne serait pas un peu une preuve de l'existence de Dogue Ivol ? hmm

la m&#234;me cropp&#233;e :





Question subsidiaire : c'est quoi cette bouteille de l&#232; ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même ordre d'idée, c'est quoi ce reflet bleu dans le ciel en bas à droite ??


C'est le satellite qui repère les personnes photographiant les lumières copyrights de la tour eiffel la nuit. le tout payé par les chinois du FBI et Vivendi Universal qui compte bien te faire chanter maintenant qu'ils t'ont repéré


----------



## Lastrada (9 Août 2006)

Je croyais que le © s'appliquait uniquement au scintillement. Parce que le simple illuminement ne constitue pas &#224; proprement parler une oeuvre d'art. Si c'&#233;tait le cas on ne prendrait plus aucune source lumineuse dans Paris..


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que le © s'appliquait uniquement au scintillement. Parce que le simple illuminement ne constitue pas à proprement parler une oeuvre d'art. Si c'était le cas on ne prendrait plus aucune source lumineuse dans Paris..


C'est l'agencement des lumières qui en fait une oeuvre et surtout que de temps en temps ça change. Mais bon, on en a déjà parlé.


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert qu'il y avait en fait deux lunes au dessus de Paris. Quelqu'un a t'il une explication à ce phénomène ?
> 
> 
> Marcel : (A l'attention des fatals :modo: facétieux, j'ai pris cette photo sur un pont dans Paris, et il n'y avait rien entre mon optique et la lune.)


 
rien entre l'optique et la lune... mais ton optique comporte une multitude de lentilles empilées à la surface desquelles un tel reflet peut se produire.

Dasn certains cas de lumière ponctuelle vive, tu peux obtenir une multitude de reflets en chapelet


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Question subsidiaire : c'est quoi cette bouteille de lè ?


 
Désolé d'avoir lancé mon frisbee fluorescent lorsque tu prenais ta photo !      
Tu m'en veux pas ??? :rose: :rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## Grug (9 Août 2006)

Castorama  de Villacoublay  


(PS : c'est pas la photo en elle m&#234;me qui est insolite, plutot la situation, mais j'allais pas ouvrir un fil juste pour &#231;a  )


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

chez casto y'a tout ce qui faut ......même des taggeurs


----------



## Grug (9 Août 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> mouaiiiis... légende ? interprétation ?
> contre exemple : Ludwig von 88  sont plutot du bord opposé, mais bon...


c'est bien &#224; &#231;a qu'il faisaient reference !

aaah, la grande &#233;poque des skins reds et blancs, ca nous rajeunit pas ces conneries l&#224;, c'etait avant le PC (Politiquement correct) et la provoc' 2nd degr&#233;s n'effayait pas les foules


----------



## philire (10 Août 2006)

Je me baignais, et puis...


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien à ça qu'il faisaient reference !
> 
> aaah, la grande époque des skins reds et blancs, ca nous rajeunit pas ces conneries là, c'etait avant le PC (Politiquement correct) et la provoc' 2nd degrés n'effayait pas les foules



_tu veux dire que je peux arrêter de mettre des lacets rouges ?!    

euh... t'as vraiment croisé ce serpent dans l'eau du bain philire ? 
_


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

Dans ma banlieue de mémères à chien, tout est prévu.


----------



## philire (10 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _
> euh... t'as vraiment crois&#233; ce serpent dans l'eau du bain philire ?
> _


Promis, pas plus tard que tout &#224; l'heure  








...............


edit. macmarco, il y a des bains... 







... o&#249; toutes les visites sont possibles !


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Promis, pas plus tard que tout à l'heure





Tu habites de l'autre côté de la Terre pour qu'il fasse jour chez toi "tout à l'heure" et avoir ce genre de visiteur dans ton bain ?  :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Promis, pas plus tard que tout à l'heure


Oups  Heuuu dis moi où tu vas te baigner que j'évite d'y tremper un piedBrouuuu quelle horreur !!!! 






			
				gutiero a dit:
			
		

> We Liiiike Ameeeeeerica!


 J'comprend pas là... :mouais:



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma banlieue de mémères à chien, tout est prévu.
> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/09-08-06_1619.jpg


Excellent!!! Elle est pas mal non plus celle là! Le top du chic pour les mémères à chien(s)   
En plus à la vache normande style :rateau:


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

c'est flou, mais moi, des selles dans une pissotiere, j'trouve pas &#231;a hyper hygi&#233;nique


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Derni&#232;re modification par [MGZ] al&#232;m Aujourd'hui &#224; 09h08. Motif: merci mon ange d'avoir &#233;dit&#233; tes messages


Mais de rien!  

Me parle pas comme &#231;a...:love: Enfin si,mais heu bon !!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Mac mini, le Mac préféré des chats... 
Le pire c'est qu'il a choisi mon mini pour roupiller et qu'il ne veut plus aller nulle part ailleurs! J'espère au moins qu'il ne me le rayera pas... sale bête, va!


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

Faut pas qu'il grandisse alors, parce qu'a un moment il ne logera plus dessus


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Août 2006)

Oua l'excuse pour acheter un macpro 

"Mon chat n'a plus la place pour dormir sur le mini"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Oua l'excuse pour acheter un macpro
> 
> "Mon chat n'a plus la place pour dormir sur le mini"


Pas con ça, faudra que j'en parle à ma copine... elle l'aime tellement son p'tit chat...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Août 2006)

je sais je sais je vois tout de suite le profit la dedans mais bon quand on a une excuse il faut pas la lacher


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Vla-t-y pas qu'il lit MacG maintenant! Il est bien tombé celui-là, on va s'entendre, je le sens... Sauf quand il bouffe la roulette de ma mighty mouse, là ça passe moins bien...





Je sais ce que vous pensez, vous vous dites: "il a vraiment rien d'autre à foutre que de prendre son chat en photo celui-là?"
Eh bien la réponse est: non!  

Vive les études!


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2006)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, il a bon go&#251;t ce chat....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, il a bon go&#251;t ce chat....


Ben chais pas, on attend qu'il soit un peu plus gros pour go&#251;ter...
houl&#224;, faut qu'je dorme un peu moi...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Tous les BONS chats sont sur macG voyons...


----------



## ange_63 (11 Août 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Ben chais pas, on attend qu'il soit un peu plus gros pour goûter...
> houlà, faut qu'je dorme un peu moi...


 

 MDR  

Tu nous diras ça! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Vla-t-y pas qu'il lit MacG maintenant! Il est bien tombé celui-là, on va s'entendre, je le sens...



  MDR ...

Il a réussit à résoudre le problème ? :love:


----------



## chroukin (11 Août 2006)

Une petite visite au garage...


----------



## philire (12 Août 2006)

On a tous besoin d'une carapace...


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Août 2006)

Moi ce soir je suis tombé sur Garfield dans les annonces Front Row







Avec l'affiche du dessous J'ai pas pu resister


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Une petite visite au garage...



Ah ben évidemment, la tortue, c'est plus exotique que les crapauds... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2006)

J'ignore ce qu'ont fait certains touristes dans les fontaines du Luberon mais &#231;a n'a pas du plaire aux autochtones:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

tu sais, les touristes, c'est surfait  







ça, c'est un soir en se passant un concert, j'ai vu que la pomme se reflétait dans la vitre, sympa non?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

la maison est pas top-top mais la fresque est sublime.

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai du jurer au proprio que je ne dirai pas o&#249; est cette maison





d&#233;tail






d&#233;tail du d&#233;tail


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

_je ne sais pas si l'h&#233;bergeur est en cause mais nous sommes oblig&#233;s de te croire sur parole et non de visu...
_


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2006)

Je pense qu'Al&#232;m voulait dire qu'on ne pouvait pas distinguer correctement la fresque et que donc nous &#233;tions bien oblig&#233;s de te croire quand tu dis qu'elle est superbe. Parce que nous, avec ta photo, on ne voit pas grand chose.


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

_c'&#233;tait exactement &#231;a. 
_


----------



## philire (18 Août 2006)

Ma poule, qui n'est pas une poule ordinaire, aime se prélasser dans un hamac.


----------



## mamyblue (20 Août 2006)

Je ne connaissait pas ce fil... Merci Tibo!  


​


----------



## philire (21 Août 2006)

la maison est pas top-top mais la fresque est... encore pire








:afraid:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> la maison est pas top-top mais la fresque est... encore pire
> 
> :afraid:


 
Ta maison est pas top-top et ben moi je la trouve tr&#232;s bien et je suis pas la seule car celui qui est au dessus la regarde sans arr&#234;t avec ses grands yeux... Et &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait pas qu'il descende de temps en temps pour se reposer... :sleep: Ouais... tu vois quand tout le monde dit bonne nuit ! ​ 

   
   
  
:love:​


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_n'emp&#234;che, faut arr&#234;ter les acides mamy...   


(ou penser &#224; se coucher plus t&#244;t car l&#224; je ne comprends pas tout )
_


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _n'empêche, faut arrêter les acides mamy...   _
> 
> 
> _(ou penser à se coucher plus tôt car là je ne comprends pas tout )_


 


Mamy n'est pas sous acide. Tout au plus n'a-t-elle pas la vue basse! :rateau: 

Regarde le post juste au-dessus de la maison "frisée" et tu comprendra mieux....


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas si cette photo a le droit de citer dans ce sujet. 
Je n'avais jamais vu des incendies d'aussi près ... c'était la semaine dernière en Galice. 150 feux de forêt d'origine criminelle. De toute la semaine je n'ai pas vu la baie de Vigo tellement la ville était dans la fumée. Une bonne odeur de brûlé toute la journée, les yeux qui piquent et une couche de cendre sur la ville ...


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

Les photos de la gendarmerie nationale ne sont pas acceptées   
Imagine le gars qui reconnait ca C3, il peut porter plainte


----------



## Picouto (21 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si cette photo a le droit de citer dans ce sujet.
> Je n'avais jamais vu des incendies d'aussi près ... c'était la semaine dernière en Galice. 150 feux de forêt d'origine criminelle. De toute la semaine je n'ai pas vu la baie de Vigo tellement la ville était dans la fumée. Une bonne odeur de brûlé toute la journée, les yeux qui piquent et une couche de cendre sur la ville ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Note pour plus tard : on roule à gauche en Galice


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard : on roule à gauche en Galice



Non on est sur une autoroute


----------



## Picouto (21 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Non on est sur une autoroute


 :affraid:

Note pour plus tard : les gens roulent à contre-sens en Galice


----------



## elKBron (21 Août 2006)

suite au 888...
voici le chaos (pour info, véhicule garé juste devant une église à München ):


----------



## Picouto (21 Août 2006)

​


----------



## ange_63 (21 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/IMG_3064.jpg
> ​



:rateau: Génial!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2006)

Je vous pr&#233;sente Raoul B.ite-en-Bois.

Si si.


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2006)

Bon alors, à la demande générale,  voici toute la petite famille éléphant sur la plage.


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2006)

Et voici le mâle dominant et une des femelles qui, comme on peut s'en rendre compte, ne parait posséder aucune partie en papier crepon. (JPMiss  )


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ​



dans la boite aux lettres alors...


----------



## mamyblue (22 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, à la demande générale,  voici toute la petite famille éléphant sur la plage.


J'ai une préférence pour la petite famille, mais les autres sont bien aussi  

Et bravo à tous les posteurs


----------



## philire (23 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

superbe la série des éléphants. Et non moins le lapin en fond  

Vbull est...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Août 2006)

Bon cette fois-ci, on ne va pas pouvoir me contester une preuve pareille : Ils d&#233;barquent :


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

On t'avais dit de nettoyer ton objectif avant de prendre la photo


----------



## jeromemac (23 Août 2006)

c soit la patte qui pendouille, soit les pates croisées  

dur dur la vie de chaaaaaat


----------



## twk (23 Août 2006)

Lastrada, ça fait peur


----------



## imimi (23 Août 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c soit la patte qui pendouille, soit les pates croisées
> 
> dur dur la vie de chaaaaaat


Une question m'interroge : c'est le chat l'insolite ou le plaid YR à feuilles de canna ? :mouais:


----------



## philire (23 Août 2006)

bon, passons &#224; quelque chose d'un peu moins insolite : un pied de tomate en fleurs !










pour r e m y : oui, c'est une photo de juin... les ruches sont dans la bruy&#232;re en ce moment


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

Pas en avance tes tomates.... &#224; cette saison il y a longtemps que tu aurais du les r&#233;colter!

T'es s&#251;r que c'est des tomates?


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2006)

Allez... Visite du noctarium de la Citadelle de Besançon... Petit rat qui paraissait assez psychotique car sa seule activité de la journée consistait apparemment à passer sous cette poutre... pour repasser derrière et repartir pour un tour ! :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (25 Août 2006)

Moi j'aime bien cet arbre en fleurs... Je trouve que les jardiniers font de jolis arrangements. 
Pas vous si j'ai bien compris...


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2006)

Euh... là là... :hein:   Original la coupe


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2006)

La charte bordel! 

Encore une photo de teub en fleur et je te signale aux modos mamy!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La charte bordel!
> 
> Encore une photo de teub en fleur et je te signale aux modos mamy!


Pourquoi? T'habites &#224; Fleury? 



_P*tain, j'ai honte mais j'ai honte, &#231;a date au moins du CM1 cette vanne... _


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

A la montagne du Suchet je me suis amusée a faire ça...   ​ 


​


----------



## philire (27 Août 2006)

Tu t'es enfoncée une cuillère dans l'il ?? :afraid::afraid:


----------



## Lastrada (27 Août 2006)

C'est assez insoutenable, au ptit dej'.


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

Vous avez tout faux, ben non ce n'ai pas mon oeil et il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi avoir :affraid: Touma&#239; me demande ce que j'ai bu et ben &#231;a justement, avec la fondue &#231;a va tr&#232;s bien...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Moi j'avais bien vu un verre flou, pris en photo du dessus...
Elle n'est pas si inint&#233;ressante que &#231;a cette photo.


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avais bien vu un verre flou, pris en photo du dessus...
> Elle n'est pas si inintéressante que ça cette photo.


Merci BackCat, c'est un beau compliment


----------



## fedo (28 Août 2006)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (28 Août 2006)

un petit panneau londonien..


----------



## mamyblue (28 Août 2006)

Pour jpmiss une petite dernière   






​


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2006)

Note pour les prochaines vacances: surtout, surtout, éviter Yverdon, même sur le trajet.


:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## joubichou (28 Août 2006)

tu m'étonnes y'a un jardinier fou là bas :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2006)

Coucou Mamy ! Extras tes photos. 
Bon, j'en ai une de Berlin à côté du jardin zoologique, mais je suis pas sûre qu'elle va passer auprès des modos.:rose: 




Oui je sais c'est très con mais ça m'a fait rire 5 minutes.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Août 2006)

Mais non, mais non, pourquoi dis tu &#231;a ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non, pourquoi dis tu ça ?



Cette partie est quand meme tres tres limite:


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non, pourquoi dis tu ça ?


Parce qu'il n'y a que moi pour tomber sur des enseignes pareilles !(Nobody )Mouhahahaaaa.
Et je tiens à spécifier que dans le menu, il y avait un plat "spezial Big ****". Si, si.
JPMiss>Krrr krrr krrr.


----------



## philire (31 Août 2006)

Comme tu dis...


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2006)

vu sur une fontaine du centre de Forcalquier...


----------



## esope (1 Septembre 2006)

Pour info c'est une partie de la benne qui sert au broyage des cartons, dans le cadre du tri s&#233;lectif &#224; Carrefour, enfin bref du tri &#224; Trie-Chateau sur la Route de Trie-La-Ville c'est normal quoi!!


----------



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2006)

des Amis...


----------



## ficelle (1 Septembre 2006)

suite de l'edit...






une Morlanaise, pas loin de l'auberge du m&#234;me nom !


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> suite de l'edit...
> 
> 
> 
> une Morlanaise, pas loin de l'auberge du même nom !


 
Une mort-la quoi? :rose:


----------



## r0m1 (2 Septembre 2006)

Quand je pense que des gens nous ont demandé pourquoi nous avions interdit la baignade   ... faut être joueur pour aller piquer une tête


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi ces trucs gluants? des Algues ?


----------



## r0m1 (2 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> C'est quoi ces trucs gluants? des Algues ?



des méduses, des pélagias


----------



## iNano (2 Septembre 2006)

Il est trop trop rapide ce chat...


----------



## doudou83 (3 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> des méduses, des pélagias



C'était une plage vers Toulon ?


----------



## r0m1 (3 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> C'était une plage vers Toulon ?



non, c'était la plage des Canebiers sur Saint Tropez (la plage de sous le soleil   si si...)
avec énormément de monde le premier jour d'ouverture, comme on voit sur cette tof, on a eu beaucoup de boulot 




​


----------



## N°6 (4 Septembre 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

parfois, on s'amuse d'un rien....






prise ce matin


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> :rateau:


_ah tiens...






tu auras quand même remarqué que de l'autre côté...




_


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Il est trop trop rapide ce chat...


Et le truc en arrière plan? C'est la fronde qui a servi à balancer le chat?


----------



## joubichou (5 Septembre 2006)

Si comme moi vous possédez une belle baie vitrée (blindée),assurez vous qu'elle est ouverte avant de courir au jardin une pizza à la main?
En haut l'impact de la tête,en bas celui de genoux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

On ne te surnommerai pas "l'Homme de fer" ? 
Astuce classique pour &#233;viter que &#231;&#224; recommence : coller une bande adh&#233;sive rouge sur la vitre.
Sinon pas trop de mal, Joubi ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Septembre 2006)

c'est bien la peine d'avoir une baie vitr&#233;e blind&#233;e si c'est pour qu'elle se fissure d&#232;s qu'une pizza rentre dedans... Tu courais &#224; la vitesse du mur du son ou quoi ? T'es Clark Kent ?

C'est un fake : on voit pas la tache de sauce tomate  


___

Pas trop sonn&#233; vieux ?


----------



## joubichou (5 Septembre 2006)

non finalement j'ai rien,juste une demi minute dans les pommes,en fait je courais parce que la pizza me brulait les mains,les vitres ont été remplacées et tout ça pris en charge à 100 % par l'assurance.

voila


----------



## r0m1 (7 Septembre 2006)

_"n'empêche, ça passait, c'était beau..."  ​_


----------



## philire (7 Septembre 2006)

Et t'as pris le temps de grimper pour prendre une photo  
... moi je serais aller me baigner tout de suite


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2006)

Pfou c'est à pic !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Il ne vaut mieux pas s'assoir !


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

Quel confort!  :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Septembre 2006)

A Brugges (Belgique) c'est une ville magnifique! ​ 


​ 
​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

Pas mal


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un s'y connait en pêche ?
> 
> (photo)



C'est assez simple en faite:

A.A.P.P.M.A: Association Agrée pour la Protection de la Pêche et du Millieu Aquatique

Le No Kill c'est l'interdiction formelle de tuer le poisson capturé et l'obligation de le relâcher dans son élément.

La pêche au fouet est aussi appelée pêche à la mouche, le film Et au milieu coule une rivière (très beau film soit dit en passant) en fait un vibrant hommage.

Le bulle d'eau est un flotteur rond ou ovale en plastique translucide qu'on remplit plus ou moins d'eau.

Et enfin l'ardillon est une échancrure située juste avant la pointe de l'hameçon, l'empêchant de ressortir une fois piqué. Donc quand on détache le poisson on le blesse immanquablement, c'est pour cette raison qu'il est proscrit lorsque l'on pêche en No Kill.



p.s: Je m'excuse par avance d'avoir pollué ce fil si ce n'était pas véritablement une question.


----------



## ange_63 (11 Septembre 2006)

On voit de droles de caravances tout de m&#234;me dans les campings!  :mouais:


----------



## tweek (12 Septembre 2006)

Original, y'en a qui ont un goût de     ...    Vache...

Moo. 


:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> On voit de droles de caravances tout de même dans les campings!  :mouais:
> 
> Caravane Noire et Blance



Une caravane fribourgeoise


----------



## joubichou (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (14 Septembre 2006)

Euh... Joubichou... Ton chat... tu y tiens ? :mouais: 

Parce que j'ai souvenir d'un oiseau... et d'un chien...


----------



## joubichou (14 Septembre 2006)

le chat sait se défendre,et le Kiki il file doux


----------



## duracel (14 Septembre 2006)

Un slogan très olé olé pour une radio hollandaise.


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2006)

petit bug insolite....






:afraid: 
:hosto:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> petit bug insolite....
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/ficelle/.Pictures/macge/bug_10.4.7.jpg
> 
> ...




 :afraid: :afraid: Oups en effet!!!


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

La chaussure anti intrusion (vue à Perpignan)


----------



## ange_63 (15 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> La chaussure anti intrusion (vue &#224; Perpignan)
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/91/243455077_146e1df655.jpg​



Et si on s'approche elle nous donne un coup de pied au c***?


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

Non elle se met &#224; sentir tr&#232;s fort. 

 En fait c'est pour prot&#233;ger des p&#234;ches qu'on distingue mal. Y a une suite, je la posterai bient&#244;t.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Septembre 2006)

Malgr&#232; un syst&#232;me de protection hyper sophistiqu&#233; (voir chaussure r&#233;pulsive ©), la p&#234;che &#224; la p&#234;che reste l'activit&#233; favorite des d&#233;linquants du troisi&#232;me &#226;ge.

 Triste &#233;poque.









Edit: Merci &#224; toute l'&#233;quipe technique, en particulier &#224; la correctrice.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> petit bug insolite....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi je vous le dit, le nouvel iTunes c'est de la daube :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## benao (18 Septembre 2006)

A Tôkyô, les gens dorment dans le métro (et ils dorment vraiment), les filles tripotent leurs portables, bref, tout est normal....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## benao (18 Septembre 2006)

INTERDIT DE FUMER DANS LA RUE!
par contre dans les restos, les bars, on a le droit!!    






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## twk (18 Septembre 2006)

J'ai retrouvé Gandalf


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Vous avez vu le taureau !!


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2006)

Je pense que ce chien a en réalité un corps de chèvre. Impossible à vérifier. Ou alors c'est un simple trophée de chasse au chien.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Vous avez vu le taureau !!



Yes mais je cherche les spectateurs.  

Ah si, il y a toi. 

*Festival des marionnettes de Charleville-mezieres.*
Finalement les Residents existent.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Yes mais je cherche les spectateurs.
> 
> Ah si, il y a toi.


C'était quand j'étais en sixième et on avait une guide rien que pour nous et les tribunes aussiC'était une démo et le toureau voulait toujours se sauver


----------



## Picouto (21 Septembre 2006)

Aucun respect 




​


----------



## ficelle (22 Septembre 2006)

sympa de prévenir :mouais: 






je vais me coucher...


----------



## esope (22 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> sympa de prévenir :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahem, limite mauvais goût...


----------



## ficelle (22 Septembre 2006)

esope a dit:


> Ahem, limite mauvais goût...



si tu veux te plaindre, y'a l'adresse 

:rose:


----------



## ange_63 (22 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> sympa de prévenir :mouais:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/ficelle/.Pictures/macge/transfert.jpg
> 
> je vais me coucher...



 :afraid: ça me fait alluciner que quelqu'un ai pu écrire un truc pareil :hein: 
il n'a donc pas réfléchi!  

Bravo en tout cas pour la tof  vraiment insolite ce truc!


----------



## elKBron (22 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> :afraid: ça me fait alluciner que quelqu'un ai pu écrire un truc pareil :hein:
> il n'a donc pas réfléchi!


d'un autre côté, ce n'est qu'une abréviation pour "Permis de Détruire"... s'il fallait réfléchir à toutes les interprétations d'une abréviation, on n'en écrirait plus...

autre exemple : Mac, raccourcis de Macintosh. Ben excuse moi du peu, mais une jeune fille sur un trottoir qui dit à une autre "j'ai un mac"... ne fait pas d'elle une prostituée pour autant...


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Oui ça je me doute que c'est l'abrévation de qq chose  et pas ce qu'on peut croire au premier abord!



Nan mais c'est vrai il réfléchissent pas  et ça ne date pas d'hier   







:love: 




 ange


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Septembre 2006)




----------



## benao (23 Septembre 2006)

cette ruine qu'on pourrait croire banale ne l'est pas, c'est le dôme de la bombe A, l'un des seuls bâtiments a etre rester debout apres l'explosion de la bombe, car situé à l'aplomb de l'impact. pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore deviné, c'est à Hiroshima, c'est indescriptible, tant les pierres puent la mort, même par une journée ensoleillée.


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2006)

benao a dit:


> cette ruine qu'on pourrait croire banale ne l'est pas....







la même avec une optique à bascule....


----------



## benao (24 Septembre 2006)

pas mieux!!
photo prise dans le vignoble de Pouilly-sur-Loire, haut lieu de l'appellation "pouilly-fumé".
cette photo m'a d'ailleurs valu de gagner quelques bouteilles grâce à un concours photo  





mais bon, en la revoyant, je trouve la composition trop symetrique entre le ciel et la vigne et puis la lumière n'etait pas au rendez vous ce matin-là....


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2006)

Un message qui a le m&#233;rite d'etre clair:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (27 Septembre 2006)

bon c'est pas tr&#232;s insolite, mais j'aime bien cette photo. 
On croise de tout dans les rues de Nice


----------



## Lastrada (27 Septembre 2006)

Ok, c'est pas le top de l'insolite, mais bon.

C'est simple et c'est compliqué en même temps.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> On croise de tout dans les rues de Nice



Le premier qui dit "Oh jpmiss!" aura a faire a moi!


----------



## GroDan (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## DarkRomz (28 Septembre 2006)

L'attaque du fauve !


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour elle !! :love:  
C'est ma Frips qui va être contente avec tous ces cdb !!  

J'envoi la suite ! un petit montage vite fait !!


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Septembre 2006)

Et l'original, réalisé sans trucage !!!






Ca c'est de l'entrainement


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:


> Ca c'est de l'entrainement




va ranger ta chambre,
aère,
aère....


----------



## DarkRomz (28 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> va ranger ta chambre,
> aère,
> aère....



J'y suis pour rien !!   

C'est la Frips qui me retourne tout !!


----------



## tweek (29 Septembre 2006)

tu as catapulté ton chat?


----------



## ange_63 (29 Septembre 2006)

On dirait qu'il manque un morceau :mouais:  
C'est le poteau qui &#224; d&#251; la couper :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> On dirait qu'il manque un morceau :mouais:
> C'est le poteau qui à dû la couper :rateau:



Sans trucage ? hallucinant


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2006)

Le vinaigre balsamique est fort peu miscible  






Le smiley d&#233;bile :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le vinaigre balsamique est fort peu miscible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... dans l'huile.  Toujours préciser le soluté et le solvant


----------



## ange_63 (30 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Sans trucage ? hallucinant




C'est sans trucage en effet!
 J'suis tombée sur cette maison au détour d'un chemin, lors d'une balade!


----------



## joubichou (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## duracel (30 Septembre 2006)

Un Héron sur une voiture à Amsterdam.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Septembre 2006)

Bon, des escargots j'en ai déjà vu pas mal (famille d'origine bourguignonne, c'est dire si les escargots c'est notre dada ) 

.... mais avec des poils sur la carapace, j'avoue ça surprend un peu  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992608 a dit:
			
		

> http://netivot.free.fr/onzeweb/mactherapy.jpg



   
Comme quoi un Mac c'est efficace contre les douleurs et dysfonctionnements dorigine musculo-squelettiques :rateau: 

"Apple rééduque les corps abimés et traumatisés".


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2006)

Tiens &#231;a me rappelle un kin&#233; qui avait une enseigne "Probl&#232;me de DOS"... peut-&#234;tre le m&#234;me!


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Un Héron sur une voiture à Amsterdam.


avec cette position, il aurait mieux fait de se mettre sur le capot de la renaut 5, ça aurait été encore plus drole


----------



## r0m1 (2 Octobre 2006)

Hausse du carburant, les usagers font comme ils peuvent pour s'en sortir financièrement. Très en vogue actuellement: le co-quadage... :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2006)

je viens de retomber sur la photo de la portière d'un camion faite à Mane, en aout 2004....

avec un T610 !

j'allais juste faire 2 courses, en short 






inspiré, le graphiste !


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> je viens de retomber sur la photo de la portière d'un camion faite à Mane, en aout 2004....
> 
> avec un T610 !
> 
> ...




Ho! la pompe, j'aurais jamais osé.....


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

Une image volée (boîtier au niveau de la ceinture), ce matin :





Elles ont le même coiffeur, assurément !​ 
​


----------



## philire (4 Octobre 2006)

Ça me rappelle une autre image volée...


----------



## alan.a (4 Octobre 2006)

African museum du Cap






les ours aussi ont le droit de boire un coup


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> les ours aussi ont le droit de boire un coup


Les enfoirés! Ils ont empaillé l'ours de la pub!


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

*Bois-fleuri*
petite bourgade du 77 apartenant &#224; Claye-Souilly
son bois horrible
ses rues o&#249; tu flippes le soir
sa nationale de Meaux que tu peux pas traverser
ses maisons de serials killers
Et son annexe de la mairie compl&#232;tement ravag&#233;e comme en Irak
:affraid: 





 ​


----------



## Picouto (5 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *Bois-fleuri*
> 
> petite bourgade du 77 apartenant à Claye-Souilly
> son bois horrible
> ...


J'croyais qu'ils avaient des Adidas*©* moi dans la police pas des Nike*©  *


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Des "Le coq sportif" monsieur... C'est Fran&#231;ais !!! :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *Bois-fleuri*
> petite bourgade du 77 apartenant &#224; Claye-Souilly
> son bois horrible
> ses rues o&#249; tu flippes le soir
> ...



Ah oui, ca donne envie d'y passer ses prochaines vacances !  Tu devrais proposer ta photo &#224; l'office du tourisme !


----------



## teo (8 Octobre 2006)

Insolite ? Ben un peu oui, c'est pas habituel d'&#234;tre juste &#224; la hauteur pour voir &#231;a   

C'&#233;tait vers 16h.
Par moment des grosses flammes de 2m qui sortaient, j'esp&#232;re qu'il n'y a pas eu de bless&#233;s. Ou pire.

Un gros bordel dans la rue, avec les pompiers de Paris qui s'agitent partout autour et au dessus rateau: ) Et sans doute pas mal de monde qui ne dormira pas chez lui ce soir. 
Pas d'explosion &#224; part la fen&#234;tre qui a &#233;t&#233; projet&#233; en bas, sans doute par la chaleur. On sentait le chaud la fen&#234;tre ouverte, que l'on a vite referm&#233;e d'ailleurs, vu la fum&#233;e.






Lien vers un clip en .mov made in phone


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

_- Bonjour, je voudrais un croissant au beurre, j'adore les croissants au beurre le dimanche matin... 
- z'avez vu l'heure ? 
- bin oui, c'est marqu&#233; dans les donn&#233;es EXIF 

_


> Date et heure d'origine    2006:10:08 03:47:54


_




_


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Insolite ? Ben un peu oui, c'est pas habituel d'être juste à la hauteur pour voir ça
> 
> C'était vers 16h.
> Par moment des grosses flammes de 2m qui sortaient, j'espère qu'il n'y a pas eu de blessés. Ou pire.
> ...



Encore un qui avait pas fait changer sa batterie...


----------



## philire (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## darkbeno (9 Octobre 2006)

​
N'est-il pas insolite que des tuyaux de canalisations trainent en plein milieu du chemin ? :rateau:


----------



## philire (9 Octobre 2006)

un champignon qui porte tout ça  :afraid:


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Insolite ? Ben un peu oui, c'est pas habituel d'être juste à la hauteur pour voir ça
> 
> C'était vers 16h.
> Par moment des grosses flammes de 2m qui sortaient, j'espère qu'il n'y a pas eu de blessés. Ou pire.
> ...



On aurait du faire un sandwich saucisse-merguez plutot


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2006)

Mets de l'huile...


----------



## MamaCass (9 Octobre 2006)

Un escargot qui se fait les abdominos


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un escargot qui se fait les abdominos



Bravo, belle photo.  :love:


----------



## philire (12 Octobre 2006)

c'était donc vrai, tout ça... :style:


----------



## alan.a (12 Octobre 2006)

A Rouen, j'ai tjrs trouv&#233; ce bronze ridicule, mais l&#224;, avec cette petite touche suppl&#233;mentaire, je commence &#224; l'aimer


----------



## Picouto (12 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> A Rouen, j'ai tjrs trouvé ce bronze ridicule, mais là, avec cette petite touche supplémentaire, je commence à l'aimer


je ne peux que plussoyer 
c'que j'ai pu picoler et regarder passer les filles à cette terrasse (je ne parle pas du Socrate hein !!!) :love::love:


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> je ne peux que plussoyer
> c'que j'ai pu picoler et regarder passer les filles &#224; cette terrasse (je ne parle pas du Socrate hein !!!) :love::love:


elles font pas que passer devant la terrasse !! elles s'y installent aussi... des fois....  :love:
le Socrate... c'est poucrate !!.....


----------



## azatoth (12 Octobre 2006)

'Soir tout le monde,
Dans le genre insolite, j'aime beaucoup celle là :


----------



## joubichou (13 Octobre 2006)

mon dieu il a grossi Bobby


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Par contre, toujours ce front plat et cette vue basse...


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Chui passé devant ça à Orlando,
en pleine nuit ça surprend un peu....


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Chui pass&#233; devant &#231;a &#224; Orlando,
> en pleine nuit &#231;a surprend un peu....


Orlando c'est vraiment une ville de merde. j'y suis all&#233; juste apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; 4 jours a NY et j'ai pleur&#233; ma race! Sur ta photo on voit pas bien mais il s'agit d'un resto (de memoire) dont la facade montre une villa a l'envers (le toit en bas quoi). J'ai peut etre la photo, faut que je cherche...


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

A oui c'est clair que Orlando, si tu n'est pas un retraité Américain plein de fric ou un golfeur pro; tu te tire une balle au bout de 2 semaines.
J'ai bossé 1 semaine pour un salon là-bas, c'est la mort cette ville...enfin si on peut appeller ça une ville, y'a même pas d'ancienne ville authentique, c'est tout du faux, de l'artificiel..bref du caca Amerlok.


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2006)

DAns un petit endroit... 









:rateau:   ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Photo, et surtout situation insolite.
Le contexte : de chez moi, si je tourne la t&#234;te &#224; gauche, je vois &#231;a :



C'est le port, touristique et tout, ou jouent les musiciens qui font tourner leurs chapeaux, ou les camelots d&#233;ballent, etc...

Si je tourne la t&#234;te &#224; droite je vois &#231;a :




Un b&#234;te rond point qui m&#232;ne &#224; la gare, lieu de passage inint&#233;ressant au possible, assez triste, moche, sans int&#233;r&#234;t quoi...
Or depuis tout &#224; l'heure, sur le trottoir &#224; cet endroit l&#224;, il y a un mec (et l&#224; je vous fais le zoom pour mieux le voir)




Qui joue des airs d&#233;biles (au hasard : "mon beau sapin", "jingle bells", "joyeux anniversaire") ainsi que des suites de notes d&#233;cousues, et il joue, mais alors comme une merde! 
Je sais pas d'ou il sort, pourquoi il est l&#224;...

En fait il est d&#233;j&#224; parti, il est rest&#233; dix minutes &#224; "jouer" ses conneries, et il s'est barr&#233;.
L'ovni du dimanche... 


EDIT : 
J'ai not&#233; au passage les noms des tristes individus qui m'ont compar&#233; au batracien ci-dessus bien s&#251;r...


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_il chauffait le tuba. &#231;a demande &#224; &#234;tre &#224; temp&#233;rature un cuivre pour qu'il soit bien accord&#233;. 

note qu'il a la classe : les chaussettes assorties &#224; la chemise, c'est un signe ! 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010668 a dit:
			
		

> _il chauffait le tuba. &#231;a demande &#224; &#234;tre &#224; temp&#233;rature un cuivre pour qu'il soit bien accord&#233;.
> 
> note qu'il a la classe : les chaussettes assorties &#224; la chemise, c'est un signe !
> _


Je dirais plut&#244;t une trompette. 

Mais tu dois avoir raison pour le reste.
Ceci dit, jouer "&#212; tanenbaum" en plein soleil au mois d'octobre un dimanche apr&#232;s-midi, pour chauffer son instrument ou pas, moi je dis : ce gars l&#224; il est pas compl&#233;tement net non plus quand m&#234;me...


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_hmm... ne t'avise jamais de contredire un trompettiste qui a jou&#233; sur Courtois et Bach Sib... _

regarde bien

_sinon je t'accorde qu'il va avoir du mal &#224; remplir le chapeau qu'il n'a pas sur la t&#234;te... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Ah vi.

Je croyais qu'il n'y en avait que des gros. Honte sur moi. 

_(ceci dit, ne t'avise jamais plus de contredire un futur ex-super mod&#233;rateur, ou il t'en cuirait) _


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon,
Dans l'atelier du 9eme Concept on a un truc qui traine toujours
sur le compteur électrique....





Spéciale cassdedi à Bobby !!   ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

Si &#231;a c'est pas du culte de la personnalit&#233;...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2006)

pas sur que ce soit très utile en cas de pétage de plomb NED... :rateau:  

Sinon, Bobby, c'est bon, on a repéré ou tu créches...


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourquoi ??? tout ce qui est Amerlock est caca ??
> 
> Et Holliwood chewing-gum alors ??



je tombe là-dessus par hasard. Mais j'en profite pour préciser que Hollywood chewing-gum est une boîte (en tous cas l'était) tout ce qu'il y a de plus français, malgré les apparences.


----------



## al02 (17 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> je tombe l&#224;-dessus par hasard. Mais j'en profite pour pr&#233;ciser que *Hollywood chewing-gum* est une bo&#238;te (en tous cas l'&#233;tait) *tout ce qu'il y a de plus fran&#231;ais*, malgr&#233; les apparences.



EXACT !! voir la saga de la marque !


----------



## Craquounette (17 Octobre 2006)

Qui a dit que les vaches n'aimaient pas l'eau ?


----------



## r0m1 (18 Octobre 2006)

A Paris il ya eu les vaches, chez Craquounette aussi, nous,  dans le sud on a droit &#224; des "rhinoc&#233;ros  -z&#233;bres".... :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)




----------



## paradize (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est drôle, mais ça sert quand même le coeur.......  

Tant pis, j'irais chercher un emploi ds une autre imprimerie......


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## joubichou (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (26 Octobre 2006)

Une voiture sur le parking de Carrouf pour présenter une expo sur les dinosaures...


----------



## alan.a (27 Octobre 2006)

Un petit bistrot, hier, &#224; St Valery en Caux






Apr&#232;s confirmation, il s'agit bien d'un R et non d'un N ...


----------



## duracel (29 Octobre 2006)

Un chat servi?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

CéKoidonc?






Un échappement très spécial.


----------



## NED (29 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> CéKoidonc?



Le frère de Dark vador :
Black Motor !!!


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_mais peut &#234;tre gravement se tromper...






le titre m&#234;me de l'image est une d&#233;dicace aux Lillois (c'est dans un estaminet lillois cette photo) et aux fous furieux dont j'ai partag&#233; la sc&#232;ne via Presto... 

ps  la date c'est Mai 1926... 
_


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4034801 a dit:
			
		

> _mais peut &#234;tre gravement se tromper...
> 
> "Tof"
> 
> ...



Herck,  c'est comme les cahuettes &#224; l'urine des bars ce truc... :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (1 Novembre 2006)

Faut d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre vraiment soaul fou pour sucer de la naphtaline!!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Faut déjà être vraiment soaul fou pour sucer de la naphtaline!!!


 
Viens, viens... je te présenterai des soupeurs...


----------



## ange_63 (1 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Viens, viens... je te présenterai des soupeurs...



Whouuuu une proposition!   


Des quoi? ... des soupeurs :mouais: Késako


----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2006)

les soupeurs c'est des mecs un peu tordus qui mettent des morceaux de pain dans les urinoirs,et qui viennent les récupérer pour les manger (si si ça existe):affraid: :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> les soupeurs c'est des mecs un peu tordus qui mettent des morceaux de pain dans les urinoirs,et qui viennent les récupérer pour les manger (si si ça existe):affraid: :affraid:


 
Voilà. Merci.  

Bon ça c'est fait... 

 

_Note pour moi: poster une photo insolite... _


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

J'avais pris celle-ci il y a quelques années à la gare de Liège Guillemains, c'est un recouvrement de bois dont l'éclat forme la carte de l'Inde


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_il existe des endroits en Bretagne o&#249; m&#234;me en faisant attention...





_


----------



## Craquounette (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4035154 a dit:
			
		

> _il existe des endroits en Bretagne où même en faisant attention...
> 
> Craquounette écrasée...
> _



Je ne ferai aucun commentaire


----------



## duracel (2 Novembre 2006)

Une fleur qui s'amourache d'un vélo.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Une fleur qui s'amourache d'un v&#233;lo.



Bah, moi c'est les araign&#233;es et la poussi&#232;re qui s'amourache de mon v&#233;lo...
:rose:

P.S: Jolie tof!


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

Ba ici sur le forum, c'est Alèm qui s'amourache un peu de tout ce qui bouge....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Une fleur qui s'amourache d'un vélo.



Très poétique. Pour être plus précis il s'agit d'un liseron.


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_ça va pas être facile pour se manger un kebab... 





_


----------



## paradize (5 Novembre 2006)

Ha merde, t'en voulais un morceau ????

Mais fallait le dire, je l'ai répété 36 fois, personne ne m'a répondu !!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNano (5 Novembre 2006)

Y en a pour qui la vie est dure quand même... :rateau:   

MarioKart style : 







Et une illustration de l'expression bien connue "avoir la gueule dans le c**" :


----------



## philire (5 Novembre 2006)

edit. finalement je la mets sans retouche, c'est pas plus mal (odré)


----------



## philire (6 Novembre 2006)

Ah oui, je le vois aussi maintenant, c'est encore pas l'original :rose:  

Bon...


----------



## alan.a (12 Novembre 2006)

vu hier soir à Rouen


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> vu hier soir à Rouen



Elle a une haute valeur archéologique : elle est de l'an 200 !!!! Je savais pas que la 306 était un design aussi ancien...


----------



## mamyblue (13 Novembre 2006)

Suis-je au bon endroit...:hein:  
Voilà ce que mes petites-filles font avec leurs mains  


​ 



Elle arrive à plier son doigt en arrière, je sais vraiment pas comment elle fait !!!
Et pourtant je l'ai vu et pris la photo... Ben tu te poses des quetions ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Toujours aussi flou par contre... C'est dingue cette r&#233;gularit&#233;


----------



## maiwen (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4049710 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi flou par contre... C'est dingue cette régularité



s'en est presque indécent   :hein:


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

Il est beau l'théatre français tiens ! :mouais:







Il y a 15 jours ! Depuis, l'affiche, qui date de mars 2005, a été enlevée... faut dire qu'en ce moment c'est NOVART à Bordeaux : tout un mois de concert, théatre, danse...​


----------



## ikiki (14 Novembre 2006)

Vu dans les gorges de l'Ardèche





On dirai bien une... :mouais:
Naaaaan...
Si?


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2006)

Réalisée sans trucage :


----------



## fredintosh (18 Novembre 2006)

Encore des victimes de la vente &#224; la d&#233;coupe.  :rateau:

En tous cas, proportionnellement, ils ont des balcons super spacieux.


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2006)

Ils doivent vivre sur le balcon les locataires 

Le bâtiment est vraiment "plat" ou c'est juste un effet d'optique ?


----------



## guiguilap (18 Novembre 2006)

Le batiment doit etre triangle !


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Le batiment doit etre triangle !





Tout simplement


----------



## Obiagon (23 Novembre 2006)

A Clermont-ferrand :


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)

J'ai hésité à la mettre dans "vos plus belles photos" mais le tuyau devant gâche trop le tout.
Dommage.
Je la trouve assez insolite pour la mettre là : c'est le fond d'un vieux puits en Mayenne profonde... On ne voit pas très souvent le fond d'un puits.


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai hésité à la mettre dans "vos plus belles photos" mais le tuyau devant gâche trop le tout.
> Dommage.
> Je la trouve assez insolite pour la mettre là : c'est le fond d'un vieux puits en Mayenne profonde... On ne voit pas très souvent le fond d'un puits.


Je préfère ne pas décrire ce que je vois en observant ta photo :hein:


----------



## Obiagon (27 Novembre 2006)

Une autre de Clermont-ferrand


----------



## Melounette (27 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Il est beau l'théatre français tiens ! :mouais:


Bin ouais pourquoi ?:mouais:  

Bon, c'est moi la preum's, hé hé hé. 
Vodka haute couture, collection automne-hiver 2006/2007. 





Spéchiole dédicace à Mado, il parait. 
(Oui c'est flou et tout trouble, mais c'est la faute de la personne qui tient la téteille, il avait dû sucer un marsipulami:hein: )


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2006)

Petite scène du balcon de Roméo et Juliette version écureuils.... :love:  




désolé j'ai pas pu cadrer plus près, ils avaient beau n'être pas trop farouches, je ne voulaient surtout pas qu'ils bougent.. :rose:


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2006)

Allez une autre, je sais c'est con, mais ça m'a fait rire...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2006)

Une photo à propos de "l'auteuse" de ce fil ... Elle porte bien son pseudo en fait ... En voici la preuve !


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Une photo &#224; propos de "l'auteuse" de ce fil ... Elle porte bien son pseudo en fait ... En voici la preuve !
> 
> http://mapage.noos.fr/stargazer/unangepasse.jpg​




 Heuuuu tu as r&#233;ussi &#224; photographier mon aur&#233;ole! H&#233; l'autre! :rose: 
 :love: 


Ps: La t&#234;te que je fais!!!  Bon ok on revenait d'une rando, c'est la fatigue et le stress de s'&#234;tre perdu dans la for&#234;t 


Editeeee: Merci Princess Tatav


----------



## Stargazer (1 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sache-le: la téléportation n'existe pas. Malheureusement





			
				docevil a dit:
			
		

> La tour Eiffel en est la preuve.



Sachez messieurs que tout ceci est faut. En voici la preuve !


----------



## wip (4 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> _Tof l&#233;g&#232;rement floue..._
> 
> (Oui c'est flou et tout trouble, mais c'est la faute de la personne qui tient la t&#233;teille, il avait d&#251; sucer un marsipulami:hein: )


Je ne suce pas, je l&#232;che, c'est bien meilleur  !!
Et pas des Marsupilamis, m&#234;me si ils sont adorables !!  

Voici une tite pub que j'ai photographi&#233;e en Inde 

_

_


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> ce n'est pas mon chat comme le dit mon édition, c'est celui d'une amie et son chat est pote avec ma minette  ! :love:



En parlant de chat, celui-là se fait sonner les cloches


----------



## wip (8 Décembre 2006)

Toujours en Inde


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)

Au Pérou... 

... ou en Inde, les chiens c'est tous des branleurs.


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2006)

Insolite parce qu'aujourd'hui anachronique :


----------



## ange_63 (10 Décembre 2006)

C'est idiot...le diamètre de l'écrou est identique à celui des capsule de bières !! Du coups on a le droit à plusieurs mètres de ces décors, sur les toutes nouvelles grilles qui parcourent le centre ville  
C'est c** tout de même.  






En tout cas ça en amusent certains...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## chroukin (12 Décembre 2006)

Sans trucage 

Oui c'est mon chat


----------



## philire (13 Décembre 2006)

Un dr&#244;le de truc...


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

Tout ce sang séché 

Bon, je retire ma candidature finalement


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2006)

Me femme est devenue géante !!!


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Me femme est devenue géante !!!
> 
> tof​


et entre temps elle a mis un pantalon ?


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2006)

Pour info, il n'y a pas de montage, c'est juste un trompe l'oeil


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

La Gendarmerie la plus sympathique de France:


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

Les lois du march&#233; sont imp&#233;n&#233;trables&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

(Je n'ai pas photographi&#233; l'int&#233;rieur parce qu'elle est en train d'&#234;tre refaite. Mais il s'agissait &#224; la base d'un magasin de d&#233;co-mobilier vintage 70's)​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (19 Décembre 2006)

tu vas dans des soirées assez spéciales jp  :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2006)

Note pour plus tard : &#233;viter de naviguer trop pr&#232;s des c&#244;tes.





(Il doit &#234;tre comme &#231;a depuis &#224; peu pr&#232;s deux mois, en face de l'ile de r&#233


----------



## Sloughi (19 Décembre 2006)

bobby

Photo prise sur l'ile d'Oleron (phare de Chassiron)


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas voulu mettre ces 2 photos dans la rubrique "vos plus belles photos" mais elles le mériteraient .Ce n'est pas à but polémique mais c'est juste une pensée avant les fêtes de Noël pour ces gens exclus de notre belle socièté....:mouais:











​


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2006)

J'avais eu envie de poster celle-l&#224;, prise dans le 15e, entre l'Aquaboulevard, le Sofitel et la voie d'acc&#233;l&#233;ration sur le P&#233;rif. Mais finalement, ce n'est plus insolite. C'est simplement "terriblement habituel". Ca fait mal au ventre &#224; l'heure de la b&#251;che de Noel qu'on aura tant de mal &#224; dig&#233;rer


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

je ne savais pas si la poster dans insolite ou raté


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2006)

_marrant, tel que je me connais, je n'aurais photographi&#233; que le m&#233;lange reflet-fond... 
_


----------



## jugnin (22 Décembre 2006)

...Par la serrure.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2006)




----------



## esope (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé assez sympa le sapin sur le yacht  




_désolé pour la qualité, j'avais juste mon téléphone..._


----------



## doudou83 (26 Décembre 2006)

Les anciens frigos de Paris (13è ardt) tagués dans tous les sens 











​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## samoussa (29 Décembre 2006)

Meci modo ​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

photo prise à Etretat le 28 décembre vers 15hoo !!!


Au début, je rigolais, Etretat n'est pas vraiment réputé pour ses spots de surf, puis, je l'ai vu prendre une onde et se lever. Chapeau mec


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (31 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Père Noël







  :hein: 
C'est The Big ???!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> :hein:
> C'est The Big ???!!!!


L'alcool, le désoeuvrement... Quelle déchéance!


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2007)

Un essaim a décidé délire domicile sur le hayon du coffre:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## esope (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2007)

Je le vois tous les matins, enfin je le prends en photo :





Quelquepart ça me rassure qu'il soit toujours à quai : j'aurais un peu peur qu'il ne revienne jamais si il prenait la mer...


----------



## alan.a (3 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> parapente rouge



Un récidiviste ?


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

_





bah oui, bah quoi&#8230; 
_


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2007)

Bah touba ...


----------



## Lastrada (8 Janvier 2007)

Ils sont forts ces scotts tout de m&#234;me.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

Tiens Spyro s'entra&#238;ne pour la prochaine AES Suisse. 

Edit: une photo pour pas flooder.


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ils sont forts ces scotts tout de même.
> 
> un truc descendant une piste en synthé​




_yavait approximativement la même chose à Nuds-les-mines sur le terri' mais les français sont des veaux_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

C'est reparti tout derni&#232;rement R&#233;mi


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4121305 a dit:
			
		

> C'est reparti tout dernièrement Rémi



_ça veut dire qu'on peut se faire une AES Côte d'Opale avec Ski le samedi et plage le dimanche ?!! ouaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssss !!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## alan.a (9 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ils sont forts ces scotts tout de même.



Les polonais sont pas mal non plus
(entrainement des équipes nationales de Pologne et d'Ukraine à Zakopane dans les Tatras)






le cadrage est ... euh ... très moyen


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ils sont forts ces scotts tout de m&#234;me.



C'est pas tr&#232;s sympa d'apprendre a Jack Black a skier sur du synth&#233;tique...


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (10 Janvier 2007)

hmm, mais c'est terriblement insolite &#231;a, un journal ricain qui parle  de stivvdjaubz en ricanie apr&#232;s la kinote d'hier....


----------



## Picouto (10 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> hmm, mais c'est terriblement insolite &#231;a, un journal ricain qui parle  de stivvdjaubz en ricanie _*apr&#232;s*_ la kinote d'hier....


avant


----------



## alan.a (11 Janvier 2007)

On peut aussi faire dans l'insolite pour presbyte ..


----------



## Captain_X (14 Janvier 2007)

Backcat au mus&#233;e :


----------



## Captain_X (14 Janvier 2007)

on a dit TOUS les v&#233;hicules....


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2007)

j'ai un client qui a pris 200 000 balles  (30500,00 )d'amende pour avoir abattu  200 pins pour construire son tennis,il s'en fout il a payé,comme quoi les nantis font ce qu'ls veulent en payant


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> j'ai un client qui a pris 200 000 balles  (30500,00&#8364; )d'amende pour avoir abattu  200 pins pour construire son tennis,il s'en fout il a pay&#233;,comme quoi les nantis font ce qu'ls veulent en payant


C'est du _racket_. (pascal77  )
En m&#234;me temps, pour faire du tennis, pas besoin de 200 000 balles. (pascal77   )


_Pour ne pas flooder :rose:_


----------



## al02 (15 Janvier 2007)

Les jardiniers sont en grève !​


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> *Abbaye de Valloires (62)*
> Les jardiniers sont en gr&#232;ve !​



*Grossi&#232;re Erreur !

*l'abbaye de Valloires se trouve &#224; Argoules dans la Somme ! et de toute fa&#231;on du bon c&#244;t&#233; de l'Authie&#8230; *
*


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2007)

Des poubelles renvers&#233;es et cass&#233;es, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s insolite, ce qui l'est un peu plus, c'est que c'est apr&#232;s le passage d'une voiture qui n'avait &#233;videmment rien &#224; faire l&#224; et qui y a laiss&#233; quelques "plumes".
A noter qu'entre les piliers &#231;a passe, juste, mais &#231;a passe. Par contre, avec les poubelles...


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (17 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## samoussa (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_tu l'aimes bien cet AX&#8230;
_


----------



## samoussa (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4134704 a dit:
			
		

> _tu l'aimes bien cet AX
> _



ah ouais tiens j'avais pas noté. C'est peut être la même


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> ​


 
A mon avis, le conducteur est un pilote d'avion.

Il a pris le T blanc par terre pour l'indication d'axe de parking


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Janvier 2007)

On décore comme on peut l'arbre de Noël.​


----------



## r0m1 (18 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> On décore comme on peut l'arbre de Noël.​



je savais bien que je les avais oublié quelque part :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

Trop occupé à jouer avec son fils pour s'apercevoir qu'il est à découvert   La mère, non loin de là, s'est aperçue de la chose un peu plus tard


----------



## katelijn (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Hop la.
C'est pas over insolite, mais je l'ai prise parce que la lueur m'a attiré l'il.
C'est un matin, le soleil se lève dans mon dos. 
Et il n'y a QUE ce batiment qui le reflète.
Sur le coup ça faisait assez irréel, comme ça en photo je ne sais pas si ça rend vraiment bien. 
Je tente le coup.


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hop la.
> C'est pas over insolite, mais je l'ai prise parce que la lueur m'a attiré l'il.
> C'est un matin, le soleil se lève dans mon dos.
> Et il n'y a QUE ce batiment qui le reflète.
> ...







Ca rend pas mal du tout !


----------



## paradize (18 Janvier 2007)

J'ai cru que l'immeuble était en flamme !!!!


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

immeuble en flamme, j'ai eu &#231;a chez moi, c'&#233;tait pas pareil, moins beau  _(en cherchant bien vous la retrouverez dans ce fil, mais pas la peine de la ressortir, elle ne fait pas le poids avec celle du Bobby&#8230; )_


----------



## philire (19 Janvier 2007)

C'est comme bobby, il est parti tout de suite... un pressentiment...









Par contre, l'autre jour j'avais pas pressenti qu'un camion &#224; bois se trouverait embourb&#233; en travers de la seule route qui va chez moi...


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2007)

C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire dire à Apple sur un iPod...


----------



## GroDan (21 Janvier 2007)

L'éffigie d'un groupe trés drôle : les nains portent quoi !


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nato kino (23 Janvier 2007)

Ça va 0,3 m c'est pas trop haut... :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## esope (25 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> *photo d'un velo blanc​*



c'est vraiment de la chiotte ces vélos là...  








-------> X  je suis sorti


----------



## patricks (25 Janvier 2007)

Voilà une photo prise en août 2003 en Suède à côté du Hagaparken (Stockholm).  Ces gens sont vraiment timbrés :mouais:


----------



## tweek (27 Janvier 2007)

patricks a dit:


> Voilà une photo prise en août 2003 en Suède à côté du Hagaparken (Stockholm).  Ces gens sont vraiment timbrés :mouais:



Ha ouais, c'est du camping tout terrain


----------



## Captain_X (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## PommeQ (28 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

note: pas d'accès hors d'eau !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> note: pas d'accès hors d'eau !!




Parce que c'est les mêmes proprios que pour la caravane...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (7 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (7 Février 2007)

*Des bars pour tout le monde...!*​


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2007)

edit : j'ai eu des plaintes par CDB alors je la mets en + grand, telle une docile nioube:love:  






 

Grrrh! voilà ce qui se passe quand innocemment on s'endort sur la plage en pensant qu'un ami ou deux veille(nt) sur soi...


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> edit : j'ai eu des plaintes par CDB alors je la mets en + grand, telle une docile nioube:love:
> 
> http://www.allo-image.net/index.php?page=image&id=2497
> 
> ...


 
Heureusement qu'il faisait nuit, car sinon tu risquais un méchant coup de soleil  

Et pour ma cul-ture personnelle, tu rêvais à qui?


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Février 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Et pour ma cul-ture personnelle, tu rêvais à qui?



Mmmh, je réfléchis... 

Août 2003, retour de 15 jours de cagnard total su'le plateau du Larzac (oui!oui! avec José et tous les hippies d'Europe:love: )...
Par conséquent, je crois bien que je n'étais plus en état de rêver, le Soleil (et autres ) nous avait bien trop cogné sur le caillou... 
La preuve : les copains-qui-ont-fait-ça devaient pas être bien nets non plus . En outre, c'est plutôt eux qui rêvaient là ...


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mmmh, je réfléchis...
> 
> Août 2003, retour de 15 jours de cagnard total su'le plateau du Larzac (oui!oui! avec José et tous les hippies d'Europe:love: )...
> Par conséquent, je crois bien que je n'étais plus en état de rêver, le Soleil (et autres ) nous avait bien trop cogné sur le caillou...
> La preuve : les copains-qui-ont-fait-ça devaient pas être bien nets non plus . En outre, c'est plutôt eux qui rêvaient là ...


comme une envie de voter jos&#233; Bov&#233; moi l&#224; d'un coup&#8230;


----------



## NED (15 Février 2007)

Ptin Gérard !!!


----------



## Virpeen (15 Février 2007)

Fesses de sanglier ?  
Le cochon sauvage existe, je l'ai vu !


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2007)

*Jardin du Luxembourg (Paris) hier : d&#233;sinfection de la terre par la vapeur !

*



​


----------



## Lastrada (18 Février 2007)

- T'aurais pas vu Nad&#232;ge ? Comment va t'elle ?

- Ah non, m..., j'l'ai encore perdue.


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2007)

_oh ?!! &#231;a fait plaisir !! 
_


----------



## vousti (19 Février 2007)

en même temps quand on voit la porte on se dit que c'est normal qu'elle ait essayé de s'évader

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...us/img264/3787/dsc00059hh5.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

​


----------



## duracel (20 Février 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> - T'aurais pas vu Nad&#232;ge ? Comment va t'elle ?
> 
> - Ah non, m..., j'l'ai encore perdue.
> 
> ...




H&#233;h&#233;, 

je suis pass&#233; devant la m&#234;me &#233;cole ce WE.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2007)

Tiens, si je m'écrasais ici?





Oh pis en fait non.

   :mouais:


----------



## lufograf (21 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, si je m'&#233;crasais ici?




:affraid: Des immeubles en feu, des quasi crash d'avion !!! Rappelle nous o&#249; t'habites qu'on &#233;vite la zone !


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2007)

Mousse qui déborde...  :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2007)

on trouve de ces trucs dans les hopitaux... tout de m&#234;me


----------



## Craquounette (22 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on trouve de ces trucs dans les hopitaux... tout de même



Et encore t'as rien vu... Viens dans mon service


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2007)

Je n'avais jamais levé la tête en me baladant dans cette rue de Vevey... :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (26 Février 2007)

Portrait de l'artiste.



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Février 2007)

C'est. Marrant !  c'est quoi? des Q d'bouteilles ? :mouais:


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (27 Février 2007)

Chaud devant


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> C'est. Marrant !  c'est quoi? des Q d'bouteilles ? :mouais:



Non, une boîte à oeufs


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Il a un air de sonnyboy


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2007)




----------



## Shaolin_Moon (28 Février 2007)

L'amour de la Patrie


----------



## samoussa (28 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Il a un air de sonnyboy



C'est vrai ça


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2007)

La misère serait mois pénible au soleil?











Pas sûr...


----------



## NED (2 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La misère serait mois pénible au soleil?
> Pas sûr...



C'est dans quelle ville sans indiscretion?


----------



## Captain_X (2 Mars 2007)

on dirait la plage de nice direction villefranche/mer


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> C'est Nice, juste à côté de l'Opéra-plage et face à l'Opéra donc.
> (enfin, je crois)



C'est ça


----------



## yakalelo (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, si je m'&#233;crasais ici?
> 
> _justement, tu sais o&#249; habites bobby ?_
> 
> ...



J'ai vu ca, le WE dernier &#224; la Rochelle! est ce que c'est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qui se d&#233;veloppe!
du happening de pilote!?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Mars 2007)

Apple se met à l'heure carnavalesque...


----------



## lalsaco (3 Mars 2007)

Hello,

Voici mon premier post sur dans ce sujet.






Et en plus je commence une nouvelle page.

PS : La photo a &#233;t&#233; prise avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone;


----------



## Captain_X (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## tweek (4 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


>





C'est quoi ça ?


----------



## lumai (4 Mars 2007)

Honfleur et sa si accueillante plage !


----------



## Captain_X (4 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> C'est quoi ça ?



buvez de l'eau d'évian c'est bon pour l'équilibre... faut juste reperer le réseau


----------



## iNano (5 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce qui est insolite c'est un chat réveillé et pas en train de bouffer.
> 
> :rateau:



Alors que d'autres dorment ET bouffent en même temps... :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2007)

&#231;a me rappelle un pote* qui r&#233;cemment dormait et vomissait en m&#234;me temps...  :rateau:   

* si &#231;a a un rapport, il tient plus de la b&#234;te que de l'humain... ne pas tenir l'alcool &#224; ce point pour un breton, c'est inhumain...  :love:

Edith : suite &#224; certains messages, je sais que &#231;a peut pr&#234;ter &#224; confusion mais j'ai dit breton, pas modo de MacG dont le nom commence par maci...


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2007)

Carcassonne, samedi soir. La cathédrale Saint-Nazaire est en réparation, empaquetée en bonne partie dans les tôles.

Mais, tout en haut, les emballeurs ont laissé l'échappée belle dans le rideau qui masque :






La vigie veille encore.


----------



## GroDan (7 Mars 2007)

ils n'en sont pas à une contradiction prés ! 
Madrid, ZE quartier chic.



​la compression aura été fatale aux gris moyen...merci flickr !


----------



## samoussa (7 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Mars 2007)

iNano a dit:


> Alors que d'autres dorment ET bouffent en même temps... :rateau:



Moi j'en connais une aussi qui fait la même chose... à moins qu'elle aie peur de moi?  

Jvous présente Kruste, le seul chien dont je n'ai pas peur


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2007)

Les quatre chats de gouttière que je nourris depuis qu'ils sont petits.
Quatre petites teignes que je n'ai jamais pu toucher, ça doit être pour ça qu'ils me plaisent autant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)

tu leur as promis quoi pour qu'ils aient pris la pose de cette compo?

Tu as raison, ça peut faire partie du charme des chats d'être "sauvage".


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu leur as promis quoi pour qu'ils aient pris la pose de cette compo?



J'ai juste eu du mal à ce que Blondinet quitte sa tête de l'assiette deux secondes. 
Photo prise au Canon G7, avec le 20D, impossible ils se barrent.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Les quatre chats de gouttière que je nourris depuis qu'ils sont petits.
> Quatre petites teignes que je n'ai jamais pu toucher, ça doit être pour ça qu'ils me plaisent autant.



Et le sillon dans la pelouse, c'est eux à force de venir réclamer la gamelle qui l'ont tracé, ou c'est toi qui empruntes toujours le même chemin pour aller pisser?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et le sillon dans la pelouse, c'est eux à force de venir réclamer la gamelle qui l'ont tracé, ou c'est toi qui empruntes toujours le même chemin pour aller pisser?



Non, non, c'est eux. 
C'est des comiques. 
J'adore le matin tôt, je descends et je les vois attendre leurs repas, alignés sur l'appui de fenêtre.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (13 Mars 2007)

J'aurais plut&#244;t dis Doc&#233;ville II.
T'es pas physionomiss' toi.


----------



## GroDan (13 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2007)

ceci n'est pas un message partisant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

*Tour de contrôle...pour pigeon?*


----------



## Captain_X (20 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

*Encore un Biker qui c'est fait sucrer tout ces points...
Là au moins, il a peux de chance de dépasser le 50 en ville... 



*​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Mars 2007)

depasser les 50 en harley faut d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre compl&#232;tement con c'est hyper dangereux c'est engins l&#224;... en tout cas il aura r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me des fuites d'huile, du bruit et de l'odeur (de la machine)... au final il est gagnant, autant que nous en tout cas


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Mars 2007)

Malheureusement, des abrutis y'en a partout...


----------



## Redoch (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Photo prise entre Menton et Monaco par le sentier des douaniers.

Ce "charmant" endroit est interdit au public qui doit passer par un "couloir" de moins de 1,80m de haut pour 1,5 de large ! Je me suis même fait engueuler parceque je n'avais pas à prendre de photos!!! De cet amas de béton.

Bref:rose:


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Note pour plus tard : éviter de naviguer trop près des côtes.
> 
> _tof d'un "gros cul" dans la vase..._​
> (Il doit être comme ça depuis à peu près deux mois, en face de l'ile de ré)


À propos de cette photo de bobby...
Le cargo est presque entièrement délesté, mais il est tellement enchassé dans le haut-fond qu'ils vont découper les infrastructures _(allègement au maximum)_ pour pouvoir le sortir de là...   :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2007)

Je sais pas vous&#8230; mais je trouve que les versaillaises se comportent de moins en moins aristocratiquement


----------



## samoussa (26 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2007)

sur une plage, une grande revisitant un r&#234;ve d'enfant&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (5 Avril 2007)

Vous savez quoi ? je crois que ce jeune cherche &#224; nous dire quelque chose avec toutes _ses_ photos de voitures. 
Exprime toi, c'est bien mon grand.









Le proprio, un gros &#224; moustache, ne s'&#233;tait pas sit&#244;t &#233;clips&#233; qu'une contractuelle &#224; face de lune et gu&#232;re urbaine, surgit d'on ne sait trop o&#249;, le carnet &#224; la main, et outr&#233;e par ce message pour le moins saugrenu, s'est fait un devoir de verbaliser l'incivile machine. ​


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2007)

Prise il y a quelques jours, rue Monge, à Paris 



​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2007)

jerr a dit:


> ...vu qu'il y'avait des photos piqu&#233;es sur d'autres sites...


Ah oui? Lesquelles? 

Edit: pour faire du v&#233;lo c'est plus facile d'&#234;tre manchot que cul de jatte


----------



## nico/ (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## chounim (6 Avril 2007)

Huhu, bah on reste dans les transports, la rue tout ca...voila ma voiture


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Le tunning avec les flames sur les c&#244;t&#233;s &#231;a fait vraiment blaireau.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Toujours a propos de bagnole:






Je peux vous dire que quand on voit passer ce truc l&#224; &#224; toutes blindes au beau milieux du d&#233;sert apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; 4 jours sans voir personne &#224; part quelques b&#233;douins, leurs ch&#232;vres et leur dromadaires ben c'est assez insolite!


----------



## Captain_X (6 Avril 2007)

ils t'ont pr&#233;t&#233; une ch&#234;vre? pendant 4 jours......


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ils t'ont prété une chêvre? pendant 4 jours......


Nan j'ai eu droit a leurs enfants aussi mais j'ai préféré les manger.


----------



## elKBron (7 Avril 2007)

dans un village médiéval du beaujolais (du bon et du bien frais...    )


----------



## elKBron (7 Avril 2007)

A Orléans... ca se reproduit vite ces choses la ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2007)

chounim a dit:


> [IG]http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/2421/carnageuj0.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Huhu, bah on reste dans les transports, la rue tout ca...voila ma voiture




Alors comme &#231;a c'est toi le Capitaine Flam ??   

Pour ne pas flooder >>>>>>>> on the road beetween Mons (BE) et Jeumont (FR), une maison militante :


----------



## r0m1 (9 Avril 2007)

devant la porte d'un médecin... donc deux explications plausibles: 

- Comme "pousser" prend deux "s" , il est normal de mettre deux "r" à "tir(r)er"
- La porte est lourde et il faut bien insister sur le fait qu'il faut tirrrrrrer très fort pour l'ouvrir...


----------



## macaronique (10 Avril 2007)

Appuyez sur le bouton rouge de votre choix


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est insolite pour les Sudistes, mais les autres années, sur mon balcon, il venait toujours après le 1er mai. Et cette année, il a pas mal d'avance !



​


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est insolite pour les Sudistes, mais les autres années, sur mon balcon, il venait toujours après le 1er mai. Et cette année, il a pas mal d'avance !
> 
> Clochettes..​


 

Tu m'en gardes un brin ? Besoin de venir respirer le bon air de ton balcon je crois.. 
:love:​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Avril 2007)

*Sans commentaire....

*


​


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2007)

_aaaahh le chaaaaarrmmeeee des parcs &#224; Rennes !! 







(petit clin d'&#339;il &#224; nos amis rennais )
_


----------



## MamaCass (13 Avril 2007)

Oh quand m&#234;me 

Y'a des parcs beaucoup plus jolis, le parc de Maurepas, les gayeulles etc... 

Tiens j'aimerais bien savoir o&#249; tu l'as trouv&#233; celui l&#224;, insolite, en effet


----------



## MamaCass (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## joubichou (18 Avril 2007)

si il reste coinçé dans l'arbre tu m'appelles,aller chercher les chats coinçés dans les arbres c'est une de mes spécialités


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

A vrai dire, pour expliquer un peu cette situation  j'étais pas loin à faire des photos de fleurs, quand j'ai vu un chien courir après le chat (comme dans les dessins animés avec les sons etc...) et le chat est bien resté 5 minutes accroché comme ça, donc pas dur de faire la photo :rose: et le chien en bas de l'arbre à aboyer sans relâche 

Le chat a fini par se dépatouiller de cette situation en sautant sur le petit poteau en béton derrière lui....

Ah la la quelle histoire mes enfants... enfin en même temps, ils se sont coursés tout le week end 

Merci de ta proposition Joubichou :love:


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2007)

clic-souris pour plus d'infos​
ça pour y être, on y était


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2007)

Le public, en liesse, n'attend plus que lui. La preuve en image. Merci qui ?​ 





Ps : Si vous ne trouvez pas cette photo insolite, c'est parce que nous n'avons pas les m&#234;mes go&#251;ts, ce qui n'est pas tr&#232;s grave, au fond.​


----------



## wip (19 Avril 2007)

C'était pas lui ??





Le pauvre, il a du quand même sacrément se faire mal... ​


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2007)

Ouch ! Ça a dû taper fort  ! 

Sinon les parkings lausannois sont bien prévenants : des places réservées aux dames près de la sortie piétons. 




​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Ouch ! Ça a dû taper fort  !
> 
> Sinon les parkings lausannois sont bien prévenants : des places réservées aux dames près de la sortie piétons.
> 
> ...




La vérité est nettement moins romantique... 
Suite à des aggressions subies par des femmes dans les obscures profondeurs de ce parking (celui de Montbenon si je ne m'abuse  ), les autorités ont décidé de réserver les places proches de la sortie à celles-ci, afin que ces dames passent moins de temps dans le parking et qu'elles puissent s'enfuire plus rapidement à bord de leur bolide...

Voilà...


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2007)

Je vous pr&#233;sente Jules le h&#233;risson :rose:
Avec un manteau comme &#231;a, les dames Suisses n'auraient rien &#224; craindre... 



​


----------



## MamaCass (20 Avril 2007)

Il est encore vivant ? :affraid: :love:


----------



## wip (20 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il est encore vivant ? :affraid: :love:


Oui oui, il va très bien je pense


----------



## Lastrada (21 Avril 2007)

- Vous prendrez bien un peu d'essence ?
- Juste un doigt.




​


----------



## macaronique (22 Avril 2007)

Ils savent se garer, les Grisons.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Ils savent se garer, les Grisons.
> 
> Image de moto de collection installée dans un arbre!!]




T'as des précisions sur l'endroit?


----------



## macaronique (22 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> T'as des pr&#233;cisions sur l'endroit?



Ben... c'est en Suisse, aux Grisons


----------



## r0m1 (22 Avril 2007)

Voyager certes ... mais jamais sans ma télé , et on s'en fout de la place que ça peut prendre !!!


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2007)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris comment marchaient les croisées d'ogives 






La vie d'une abbaye, comme celle de Paunat ici, n'est généralement pas un long fleuve tranquille et depuis plus de 1000 ans qu'une église existe ici, elle a subi bien des vicissitudes. En tout cas, on peut voir ici à la fois une charpente et une voûte (enfin, l'idée d'une voûte )


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)

_pour ma part, j'aimerais juste qu'on me rende ma roue avant ce serait sympa merci ! _


----------



## samoussa (25 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## twk (26 Avril 2007)

Je savais pas que c'était bon pour les béquilles l'eau de mer


----------



## huexley (27 Avril 2007)

Une police d'assurance "tout risques".






Merci Nato ​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2007)

C'est qui ce TEO?


----------



## Lastrada (28 Avril 2007)

C'est un ordre !




​

​


----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2007)

un chat ou un alien. &#224; vous de d&#233;cider


----------



## MamaCass (29 Avril 2007)

Il a l'air très triste  mais qu'est ce qu'il est mgnon :love:

C'est réglage de ton APN qui donne ce rendu ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il a l'air tr&#232;s triste  mais qu'est ce qu'il est mgnon :love:
> 
> C'est r&#233;glage de ton APN qui donne ce rendu ?


C'est pris avec un 50mm f/1.8... et j'ai ouvert le diaph au max. Au moment pr&#233;cis o&#249; je pressais la d&#233;tente, il s'est approch&#233; de moi, intrigu&#233; par cet &#233;norme oeil noir....  le 30D l'intrigue beaucoup (nettement plus que le S2-IS qui ne l'int&#233;ressait pas du tout )

Le "rendu" est d&#251; &#224; la lumi&#232;re ambiante. Dans Photoshop je n'ai fait que corriger la balance des blancs et rehausser un peu la nettet&#233;, c'est tout.

petit HS : pour r&#233;pondre &#224; tous ceux qui m'en ont pos&#233; la question, c'est bien un _british shorthair _(et non pas un chartreux). fin du HS


----------



## Redoch (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

Je m'excuse pour la pourritude de la qualité, mais je n'ai pu dégainer que mon sony ericsson


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2007)

C'est pas une bouée mais un parachute de palier, et dans une piscine, on n'en voit pas tous les jours....
Scub


----------



## Captain_X (30 Avril 2007)

certes scuba.

un petit commentaire n'eu pas &#233;t&#233; de trop
pour nous illuminer, de ton savoir immense
car en mati&#232;re de plong&#233;e l'on en sait jamais trop
sur les us et coutumes du monde du silence.

Mais ne prends pas la mouche, quand a ma reflexion
je me sais ignorant j'en ai fait ma raison.
De l'humour d'une bou&#233;e qu'on nomme parachute
je n'ai point de salut sur le champ qu'on me butte.

mais las, de tourner ma langue dans ma bouche
c'est sur toi pauvre erre que me courroux fait mouche
car sept fois j'ai tourn&#233; ce buccale appendice

avant que le poison de sa guangue jaillisse
je ne me cherche pas d'excuses psychologique
j'ai la haine du prochain et c'est pathologique


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mai 2007)

Au début quand on ouvre ça surprend 





peut etre que dans une autre vie c'était un tupperware et qu'il a du mal a se détacher de ça, on sait pas trop..


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mai 2007)

Quand tu le trouveras dans la machine &#224; laver qui vient de tourner, il fera moins le fier.


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mai 2007)

C'est vrai qu'on le perd souvent (dans 25m carrés faut le vouloir...)

...mais comme y'a pas de machine à laver..


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> certes scuba.
> 
> un petit commentaire n'eu pas été de trop
> pour nous illuminer, de ton savoir immense
> ...




Tu as raison, j'aurai dû expliquer. Pas de problème avec toi captain.
Scub


----------



## chim (1 Mai 2007)

J'etais tranquille, j'etais peinard
Sur la place Stanislas
Les types ont d&#233;boul&#233; sur le boulevard
Pendant que j'd&#233;gustais ma glace...


----------



## Macounette (1 Mai 2007)

Vu au Zoo d'Anvers: des &#233;normes blattes de Madagascar.... brrrr ....






Je trouve les bestioles r&#233;pugnantes mais j'aime bien la photo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

C'est fait volontairement, c'est en quelque sorte l'enseigne d'un parking à Bordeaux, 
cela n'en reste pas moins insolite, surtout perchée à 3 ou 4 mètres de hauteur.​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

eux savent ce que veut dire écologie et fraternité. 










NB: nous avons assisté à une première pour le berger: le Labrador l'a entrainé à aller dans l'eau.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est insolite, je trouve que devoir en arriver là pour survivre, surtout pour ce vieux monsieur est plus pathétique qu'autre chose. 
L'insolite était pour moi dans la tenue vestimentaire complètement décalé.
Nous sommes à Bordeaux en 2007.​


----------



## Picouto (3 Mai 2007)

Viens au marché des Chartrons le dimanche matin, tu le verras dans toute sa splendeur ainsi que quelques autres énergumènes tout aussi dépaysés-sants


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mai 2007)

Apr&#232;s le iPod, voici le iChoc. 

Ok, c'est bof.  Mais c'est pas d&#233;gueu. :love:


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2007)

J'en veux !!

Et m'envoie pas un shuffle hein !


----------



## Macounette (7 Mai 2007)

Vu en for&#234;t cet apr&#232;s-midi.... :love:


----------



## Redoch (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

J'ai pondu un oeuf ce week end !
















Pour 10 personnes fastoches ou 5 morfalles ​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (9 Mai 2007)

Alors voilà, on a été reporter de l'arrivée de la p'tite princesse. On traite les photos tranquillou pour envoyer à Tante Monique, la belle-doche, Soeur sourire et tutti quanti. Oh celle-là, super, arrivée du bébé dans le couffin dans la chambre des parents. Premier dodo à la maison, gna gna gna.:sleep: On va pour recadrer, retoucher un chouïa...et là....




Wouh pitaing.:affraid: Y a comme un problème avec le premier plan. Idéfix fait sa fête à monsieur mouton. Mais pourquoi ils ont fait ça les parents ?:mouais: C'était pour comprendre comment on faisait les bébés ? Ah bin là c'est bon, c'était la bonne position.:rateau:
Edit : Je précise que je n'avais pas beaucoup dormi, et que donc c'est pour ça que je ne l'avais pas vu au moment de prendre la photo. Sinon, vous pensez bien que j'aurais amélioré la déco.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mai 2007)

OK c'est pas over insolite mais ça m'a fait rire. 
Je me suis longuement interrogé sur la réelle utilité de l'installation, je ne suis toujours pas convaincu.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

_j'ai crois&#233; Mado dans un bar, je l'ai enfin go&#251;t&#233;*e*, elle est d&#233;licieuse&#8230; :love:





_


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi houspillé ? Dis ! 

Tiens, ton neveu, sous l'emprise du malabarpowaaa 




​


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

_aaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhhh !!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: c'est contagieux ?!! 


il va bien ? 

(embrasse ma ni&#232;ce et mon neveu, embrasse les tr&#232;s fort ! )
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

et, les tofs alors? hein? 






au bout du petit pont: une porte... mur&#233;e...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

l'original (1024X486) http://farm1.static.flickr.com/213/505513202_b6d7a7b571_b.jpg

expo place des Vosges. Jeu avec les transparences et les textures.


----------



## paradize (21 Mai 2007)

Voilà, je voulais "photoboother" le chien avec le macbook de mon copain, ça à foiré au dernier moment......[URL=http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo13cs5.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Mais il à bougé au dernier moment....




P.S : Le chien s'appelle Unix.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

c'est vrai que l'écran est insolite.


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2007)

Faut'il que je me vexe ? 
(J'apporte les oeufs pour le petit dèj donc..)


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2007)

En tout cas, &#231;a y'est, je suis hypnotis&#233; !....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Oui oui, cela ressemble *exactement* à ce à quoi vous pensez... sauf que là on est plutôt du côté du géant vert... le matin au réveil...


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Trop fort la sandale &#224; l'unit&#233;, ils font des promo pour les unijambistes?


----------



## Melounette (23 Mai 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> ​
> Oui oui, cela ressemble *exactement* à ce à quoi vous pensez... sauf que là on est plutôt du côté du géant vert... le matin au réveil...


.....
mmh:mouais:
Faut chercher quand même, parce que c'est pas si évident que ça.
Je demande un comparatif.


----------



## wip (28 Mai 2007)

​
Non, j'déconne... :rateau: 

Alors pour le coté insolite, c'était juste 30 secondes après un magnifique concert de musique classique, sur une plage. J'étais au premier rang et j'étais outillé de tout ce qu'il fallait pour prendre siffle: ) les photos de l'orchestre... (Les photos sur un autre fils, et plus tard  )
Mais j'ai su m'adapter à l'arrivée surprise de ces jolis schtroumpf  

Quand ça change, ça change !!!   (Audiard - Les tontons flingueurs)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2007)

Ce qui est insolite en fait c'est pas l'h&#233;lico...




... c'est le temps qu'il faisait ici quand je vois celui qu'il faisait ailleurs sur les cartes m&#233;t&#233;o


----------



## duracel (31 Mai 2007)

La devanture d'un retaurant dont le nom est : Au coin des pucelles.
Un jour, le I a disparu.  :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mai 2007)

duracel a dit:


> La devanture d'un retaurant dont le nom est : Au coin des pucelles.
> Un jour, le I a disparu.  :rateau:



Note que "le con des pucelles" c'est insolite aussi :rateau:  

_Suis dehors oui oui_


----------



## paradize (31 Mai 2007)

Toi, t'étais ou tu vis à Strasbourg...

C'est dans la rue des pucelles, près de la cathédrale .....


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2007)

duracel a dit:


> La devanture d'un retaurant dont le nom est : Au coin des pucelles.
> Un jour, le I a disparu.  :rateau:


&#231;a fait des ann&#233;es, visiblement la devanture a &#233;t&#233; repeinte, et le i manquant gard&#233;


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juin 2007)

La rançon du succès.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2007)

J'ai des probl&#233;mes de t&#233;l&#233;phone et surtout de connexion Internet depuis quelques temps...

J'ai eu l'id&#233;e d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil dans le compartiment "France Telecom" du bloc de compteurs &#224; l'entr&#233;e chez nous....

*SURPRISE !!!!!!!!*






  :hein: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Captain_X (7 Juin 2007)

2 pots de yaourth, 1 fil ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2007)

Cherche Tamanoir à preter pour 1 ou 2 heures... même usagé... Pas sérieux s'abstenir...


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2007)

Euh...ça ressemble beaucoup à la Cartoucherie ton coin là...c'est où ?:mouais:


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Euh...ça ressemble beaucoup à la Cartoucherie ton coin là...c'est où ?:mouais:


Louvain-la-Neuve, en Belgique... euh, c'est quoi, la Cartoucherie ? Google me propose tout un tas de réponses différentes... (théâtre, magasin, centre équestre)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Miston (12 Juin 2007)

Enseigne lyonnaise. La photo a été prise en 2006. Un an plus tard, la pancarte a changé mais le texte est le même ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Miston a dit:


> Enseigne lyonnaise. La photo a été prise en 2006. Un an plus tard, la pancarte a changé mais le texte est le même ...



Quelle rue ?


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

odr&#233;;4299099 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle rue ?


rue du boeuf dans le 5eme. on s'y retrouve ?
j'ai deux trois trucs &#224; te dire concernant mes meubles...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

3 devant une chaises en bouchon de li&#232;ge.
Miston, tu es &#224; Lyon ?


----------



## elKBron (12 Juin 2007)

odr&#233;;4299108 a dit:
			
		

> 3 devant une chaises en bouchon de li&#232;ge.
> Miston, tu es &#224; Lyon ?


une chaise faite avec UN SEUL bouchon de li&#232;ge ? on va avoir du mal &#224; se retrouver devant...


le t&#233;l&#233;phone rose revu et corrig&#233; &#224; M&#252;nich


----------



## philire (13 Juin 2007)

Drôles de bêtes parfois...


----------



## Miston (13 Juin 2007)

odr&#233;;4299108 a dit:
			
		

> 3 devant une chaises en bouchon de li&#232;ge.
> Miston, tu es &#224; Lyon ?



J'ai &#233;t&#233; lyonnaise d'adoption et j'y garde pas mal de copains, mais je suis parisienne en ce moment.

D'ailleurs si je suis pass&#233;e &#224; Lyon il n'y a pas longtemps c'est pour changer l'agence charg&#233;e de vendre l'appart de mon copain rue Saint-Jean. La pr&#233;c&#233;dente n'avait m&#234;me par r&#233;ussi &#224; mettre un panneau "&#224; vendre" en 6 mois


----------



## Miston (15 Juin 2007)

Mes séjours à Lyon sont propices aux photos insolites. Il s'agit ici d'une préparation de crumble framboise-pomme avec les outils qu'une cuisine moderne se doit de posséder dont une balance dernier modèle.
Le petit poids d'un gramme est perdu et nous avons donc un peu manqué de précision


----------



## elKBron (15 Juin 2007)

remarquons que tu pèses le poids du papier d'emballage aussi... alors à ce niveau, la précision...


----------



## Miston (15 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> remarquons que tu pèses le poids du papier d'emballage aussi... alors à ce niveau, la précision...



Ce sont les garçons qui font le gateau, moins je prenais des photos.
Je crois bien que le propriétaire de la balance n'avait pas envie de se lancer dans un grand nettoyage des plateaux une fois la gateau terminé 
Et tout cas ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu en action une balance classique.


----------



## cachou8723 (15 Juin 2007)

Bon c pas la photos d' origine malheureusement mais c' était le même panneau.
Vu ça à l' occasion d' une ptite ballade en bretagne!


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2007)

nan, c'est pas de l'art, juste des indications sans doute destinées à préparer une invasion de petits hommes verts   ​


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Juin 2007)

Yaëlle, trois ans, maintient fermement que quand _il pleut, il mouille, c'est la fête à l'escarmouille_; je sais pas si elle a raison mais j'ai trouvé celui-là très chou :love: . 



​


----------



## wip (17 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Stargazer (17 Juin 2007)

T'en es arrivé à de ces extrémités mon pauv' wip !


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2007)

wip a dit:


> Me d&#233;guise pas en berg&#232;re moi



&#231;a me fait penser...on a jamais vu le bas de la photo de la berg&#232;re :mouais:


----------



## wip (18 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## wip (19 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> T'es allé la chercher* là* ?


Non, la mienne, elle se fait payer en petits plats .


----------



## benkenobi (19 Juin 2007)

wip a dit:


> Non, la mienne, elle se fait payer en *petits plats* .



Ah c'est pour ça qu'elle a des petits pieds...

Logique.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Juin 2007)

Rencontre fortuite lors d'une balade parisienne  






​
Il y a des choses qui ne s'inventent pas


----------



## NED (26 Juin 2007)

Bizarre, ca fait pas &#233;criture de nana en plus....????


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2007)

_on dit &#231;a, on dit &#231;a&#8230; on montre des photos aussi ? 
_


----------



## NED (3 Juillet 2007)

La photo de Shirley....


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2007)

Les incendies d'hier soir depuis ma fenetre...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2007)

Mouais, &#231;a ressemble aux panaches de fum&#233;e des volcans d'Auvergne.   En plus kitsch.


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Juillet 2007)

vous avez déjà essayé de jouer à 6 violoncelles dans un tout petit recoin d'hôpital?


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juillet 2007)

Apparemment, vraiment tout le monde a droit aux 35 heures


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Un truc à rendre Newton complètement fou...  

Les lois des gravitation universelles ou comment planter un arbre à l'envers...





​


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2007)

Un chat qui joue à chat... 




Marie, j'aime !!   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2007)

Chez nous on sait recevoir le touriste


----------



## Captain_X (7 Juillet 2007)

vous savez aussi fil&#233; la tourrista


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> vous savez aussi filé la tourrista



Nos restaurateurs s'y emploient d'arrache pied! Le client est roi.


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> vous savez aussi filé la tourrista





jpmiss a dit:


> Nos restaurateurs s'y emploient d'arrache pied! Le client est roi.


Tout ça pour finir sur le trône


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Chez nous on sait recevoir le touriste



Je ne savais pas que les suisses exportaient aussi leurs associations d'entraide sur la Côte  SM, tu sais ce qui t'attend si tu passes faire un tour par là-bas 

_"De bleu, je reprendrais bien une grenadine. JP, tu remet une tournée de sirop pour tout le monde ?"_


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juillet 2007)

L'Aigle impérial du col du Simplon ​ 




Photo prise en 1966 avec un simple appareil instamatic   ​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juillet 2007)

Trouvées derrière un volet...  





Celle - la devait être amoureuse... elle voulait plus me lâcher...


----------



## lumai (10 Juillet 2007)

Attention avec les chauves souris... 
La rage circule chez elles y compris en France et il est recommandé de ne pas en manipuler si on est en contact avec elles. Le risque est bien entendu faible mais la rage reste une maladie mortelle et comme dit wikipédia : _"Lorsque les symptômes de rage apparaissent chez l'homme il est trop tard pour intervenir : la mort est la seule issue."
_
Sur ce vous pouvez poursuivre votre soirée !


----------



## PER180H (10 Juillet 2007)

à Montélimar


----------



## wip (16 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2007)

Hmmmm, me plait bien ce portail..


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juillet 2007)

:affraid:​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2007)

la customisation, c'est bon quand on y croit 









entre Saintes et Angoulème, dimanche (merci à la charmante demoiselle )​


----------



## jugnin (18 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas intrinsèquement insolite, mais j'ai le rire facile :






_Sur le chemin de croix de Notre Dame de la Garde, Marseille._​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2007)

Dans le cadre du festival "Jazz &#224; Salon (de Provence)", quelques groupes (de jazz donc, suivez mairde !)... une terrasse de bistrot (concerts public -> "Ap&#233;ro Jazz gratuit")...
Cool pour les musicos de jouer en face d'un public de... parasols... !!! (c'est vrai que le soleil &#224; 20 hr !)
:mouais:   :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2007)

non mais bon, fais comme chez toi, de toute façon j'avais fini. :mouais:


----------



## tibost (23 Juillet 2007)

pour mon premier message je vous poste 3 photos prise lors de mes vacances &#224; bordeaux:

pour cette photo, ce qui ets insolit&#233; c'ets que juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; il y a un magesin de v&#233;los

1 photo (les records vont &#234;tre battus 8x trop lourde)

2 pareil (7,8x trop lourde)

3 de m&#234;me


----------



## esope (23 Juillet 2007)

y'en a un qu'a envie d'avoir mal l&#224;  

c'est 700 pxl max de large et 100ko pour les photos...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Juillet 2007)

esope a dit:


> y'en a un qu'a envie d'avoir mal là
> 
> c'est 700 pxl max de large et 100ko pour les photos...



et une photo par message


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2007)

*merci de ne pas trop en jeter messieurs, le message est pass&#233;.
*


----------



## PER180H (23 Juillet 2007)

Et on reproche aux cyclistes de ne pas respecter le code de la route...


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2007)

*bon, derni&#232;re fois ce soir : 700 pixels max et 100Ko max&#8230;

la prochaine fois sur cette page, &#231;a &#233;quivaudra &#224; un ban de 2 jours&#8230;
*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juillet 2007)

Quand je pense au temps que l'autre gros feignant passe à guetter les lézards pour leur faire la fête !!!... Dieu que ce lézard m'est sympathique...


----------



## Joelaloose (29 Juillet 2007)

Quand on laisse trainer ses souris, le chat se pointe


----------



## benkenobi (29 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Miston (31 Juillet 2007)

Dans toutes les activités de construction répétitive, un _gabarit_ est un outil d'une forme déterminée auquel on fait référence pour assurer la conformité de la chose construite. (source : Wikipédia)


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

J'en parle demain &#224; mon coiffeur !


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4349828 a dit:
			
		

> J'en compte deux...





Et lle troisième, il est à la place du chauffeur ?


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Et lle troisième, il est à la place du chauffeur ?



_le troisième avait un mot à coller sur la vitre arrière ! _


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2007)

Vu de la plage (je savais bien que j'avais oublié quelque chose en partant!)


----------



## benkenobi (6 Août 2007)

Celle-là aurait également pu aller ici...​


----------



## vousti (6 Août 2007)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que l'on vienne me dire que les suisses ne font pas d'O.G.M. après ça!
y-z-ont pas pu s'empêcher de signer


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2007)

Quand ma chatte, hyper peureuse, fait connaissance avec un chien d'avalanche


----------



## teo (7 Août 2007)

Au moins on sait où on est dans ce charmant village du Vexin...




​


----------



## wip (9 Août 2007)

La plage de Nice se rebelle 



​


----------



## alan.a (10 Août 2007)

Apr&#232;s la rue, une autre mise en ab&#238;me :


----------



## doudou83 (11 Août 2007)

*En passant sur les routes du Berry*




​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Août 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2007)




----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2007)

sublime


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> sublime



Merci 

Un peu moins "classe":


----------



## dool (14 Août 2007)

Mon système hi-fi dans la voiture...on dit merci aux garagistes qui avaient dit "2 semaines max" pour la réparation de l'autoradio, il y a de ça 1 mois et demi.
Déonseil (hop je fais 2 fils en un) : ouvrir la fenêtre.


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

*Dans les rues de Clermont*​


----------



## nath77 (14 Août 2007)

Ma fille dans l'écharpe porte bébé en train de se caler la dalle
désolée pour la qualité mais téléphone portable


----------



## nath77 (14 Août 2007)

Tout ce qui se perd &#224; Charleroi...







trouv&#233; sur le parking de mon supermarch&#233; cet automne


----------



## nath77 (14 Août 2007)

Une derni&#232;re pour la route 

avec le porte-b&#233;b&#233; tibetain qui n'est qu'une bande de 15 cm de large sur 3 ou 4m de long.
On dirait que Lea est suspendue comme par magie.


----------



## 406 (14 Août 2007)

chat perch&#233;  




ps : oui, je sais, c'est un m&#226;le...


----------



## nath77 (14 Août 2007)

sans trucage, dans une attraction avec lumi&#232;re noire


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_nath&#8230; point trop n'en faut, garde-en aussi pour les beaux jours&#8230; 
_


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

*Notre tendre et ch&#232;re Dalida*​


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

Vous voulez quoi pour le goûter?





ah ok:mouais:


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

pris sur le bassin d'arcachon, au petit matin:mouais:


----------



## nath77 (14 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4365842 a dit:
			
		

> _nath point trop n'en faut, garde-en aussi pour les beaux jours
> _



:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## lalsaco (14 Août 2007)

A l'aller, c'était marqué "HOT". Et voilà ce à quoi on a eu droit pour le vol retour :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)




----------



## macinside (14 Août 2007)

lalsaco a dit:


> A l'aller, c'&#233;tait marqu&#233; "HOT". Et voil&#224; ce &#224; quoi on a eu droit pour le vol retour :
> 
> *un mod&#233;rateur se doit d'&#234;tre exemplaire ? relis les consignes ! *



c'est surtout d'un des avions de corsair, il t'en manque 2 pour avoir la trilogie, Sea Sex Sun


----------



## lalsaco (14 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est surtout d'un des avions de corsair, il t'en manque 2 pour avoir la trilogie, Sea Sex Sun


Pour la trilogie, on s'est débrouillé. C'était mon voayage de noce


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

Dis tout de suite que Papa ne sait pas cuisiner


----------



## nath77 (15 Août 2007)




----------



## nath77 (19 Août 2007)

un coucher de soleil


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Août 2007)

Mise &#224; part le sol qui penche, en quoi ta photo est insolite?


----------



## fredintosh (19 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mise &#224; part le sol qui penche, en quoi ta photo est insolite?


 La voiture de gauche n'a pas ses phares allum&#233;s, voyons !  Un peu d'observation...  

Bon, blague &#224; part, je pense qu'il s'agit de la forme des nuages, qui doit ressembler &#224; quelque chose...  mais &#224; quoi ? :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; ce qui est insolite sur sa derni&#232;re photo ! On ne voit pas son b&#233;b&#233; !



O&#249; alors les r&#233;verb&#232;res sur le bord d'une autoroute? Para&#238;t qu'il n'y a qu'en Gelbique qu'on voit &#231;a et que &#231;a s'observe m&#234;me depuis l'espace... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_non, sur certqines qutoroutes frqn&#231;qises (Q1 pqr exemple) tu qs &#231;q qussi... 


comment &#231;q je tqpe sur un clqvier suisse ? 
_


----------



## macaronique (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4371611 a dit:
			
		

> _comment çq je tqpe sur un clqvier suisse ?
> _



N'essaies pas de tout sélectionner avec le raccourci clavier, hein. 

Pour ne pas flooder :


----------



## silos (19 Août 2007)

Stratosphere à Las Vegas : Suspendu au dessus du vide à 300 mètres.....


----------



## nath77 (19 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mise à part le sol qui penche, en quoi ta photo est insolite?



Ben, heu... le coucher de soleil dans les nuages ...:casse:


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

_ce qui manque &#224; beaucoup de monde, c'est un principe : editing.

faire un choix drastique. tu en as &#233;t&#233; la preuve. le moment joli que tu as v&#233;cu n'a aucune valeur sur ta photo. Il faut savoir se r&#233;soudre &#224; faire moins beau que la nature ! 
_


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)




----------



## joubichou (20 Août 2007)




----------



## tweek (21 Août 2007)

Ah ouais... Quand même...


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Août 2007)

Hier soir j'ai vu une extra-terrestre







ou alors la mort?​


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2007)

Dis donc c'est de la bonne ton herbe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

ces petites dames nous ont scotch&#233;s!!! elles ont p&#234;ch&#233;s des concombres et ont fait une belle r&#233;colte. Elles les ont &#233;pluch&#233;s et vid&#233;s. 

C'est un effet de la mondialisation; la chine est sur nos plages.

PS: les enfants n'ont plus voulu aller se baigner &#224; cet endroit (note pour plus tard: se souvenir du truc pour avoir la paix)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ces petites dames nous ont scotchés!!! elles ont pêchés des concombres et ont fait une belle récolte. Elles les ont épluchés et vidés.
> 
> C'est un effet de la mondialisation; la chine est sur nos plages.



Arg, va falloir que j'évite les plages maintenant !  :rateau:


----------



## mademoisellecha (26 Août 2007)

J'entame une vie carrément glamour


----------



## Redoch (29 Août 2007)




----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

Clich&#233; pas terrible mais pour une fois qu'il ne pleut pas&#8230;


----------



## elKBron (2 Septembre 2007)

​
"bastard inside"
l'italien tout le monde comprend, non ?  

et traduction à l'arrachée : "Samba véritablement le cabrio le plus vilain du monde"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2007)

Dans une vall&#233;e un peu perdue entre Calvi et Gal&#233;ria:






Y'avait une bonne douzaine de peaux de sanglier sur le barbell&#233; de la cl&#244;ture.
J'avoue que j'ai pas tra&#238;n&#233; pour prendre la photo de peur de me retrouver en face d'un furieux avec une t&#234;te de sanglier sur la tronche et un tron&#231;onneuse dans le mains


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> ... de peur de me retrouver en face d'un furieux avec une tête de sanglier sur la tronche et un tronçonneuse dans le mains



Mais naaaaan! Celui-là c'est celui du champ où il y a les peaux de touristes sur la clôture...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2007)

Je savais pas o&#249; poster &#231;a alors ici :






   

En plus je l'ai m&#234;me pas pay&#233; parce que j'avais ragogn&#233; que la d&#233;coupe &#233;tait faite &#224; la porc (ce qui est vrai)et du coup j'ai &#233;t&#233; rembours&#233; ! Sympa ces ricains :rateau: 
Et puis bon une fois coll&#233; bah en fait &#231;a le fait bien


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2007)

Pouuu&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rrrkk !!....


----------



## Captain_X (3 Septembre 2007)

c'est bien simple on dirait le mac mini de BioSS


----------



## doudou83 (4 Septembre 2007)

*Une espèce bien connue : La vache de Marseille  :love:





*​


----------



## vousti (4 Septembre 2007)

Ta vache elle a le meme tailleur que le mini de jaipatoutcompris


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

le fou...il a un balai!


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2007)

vu dans le bac à plante d'une petite boutique de Forcalquier !


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:​
> Ah puis si vous pouviez également *arrêter de fumer*, en plus de _pas boire n'importe quoi..._
> 
> :sick:



hum


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## tantoillane (10 Septembre 2007)

Au début, j'avais pris la photo histoire de me repérer dans le déroulement des vacances, (rien de mieux qu'une photo du panneau de la ville pour reclasser les autres photos)

Sauf que, ... entre le reflet de la vitre, et le reste, ça m'a donné quelque chose d'étonnant   je me demande même si les paquerettes ne sont pas réellement plantées dans le sol ...:rateau:​



​


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2007)

Croûte?


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2007)

Pour les exhibitionnistes?


----------



## nico/ (13 Septembre 2007)

La bonne mère à Marseille.


----------



## GroDan (14 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (14 Septembre 2007)

*Expo de vaches diverses et variées à Marseille 





*​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

il conduisait comme une vache ?


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2007)

ça aurait été plus logique dans une lamborghini


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## samoussa (17 Septembre 2007)

Leave Casper alone !!


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2007)

Une id&#233;e du temps qui passe
(premi&#232;re photo en 1994, deuxi&#232;me en 2004, la derni&#232;re cette ann&#233;e)






PS Je pr&#233;cise au cas o&#249; ce ne serait pas assez visibile que l'&#233;volution n'est pas compl&#232;tement naturelle : il y a des vell&#233;it&#233;s de tailleurs de pierre, mais pas vraiment press&#233;s


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Une id&#233;e du temps qui passe
> (premi&#232;re photo en 1994, deuxi&#232;me en 2004, la derni&#232;re cette ann&#233;e)
> 
> 
> ...






Aaaah !!
Et moi qui croyais qu'y en avait des p'tites qui repoussaient !


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Aaaah !!
> Et moi qui croyais qu'y en avait des p'tites qui repoussaient !



Non, pour qu'elles repoussent, faut labourer. Il suffit de voir certains champs sur les Causses . Ici, c'est l'Aubrac, des p&#226;turages donc et donc pas labour&#233;s : &#231;a ne pousse pas .*

Par contre, je n'ai jamais su si la diff&#233;rence entre la premi&#232;re et la seconde &#233;tait due &#224; une chute naturelle ou &#224; un acte volontaire, peut-&#234;tre entre les deux, un taureau d'Aubrac qui se serait fait les cornes . (Et je n'ai pas de photos avant la premi&#232;re f&#233;lure. Il faudrait que je cherche si on trouve de vieilles cartes postales mais j'en doute, ce coin-l&#224; de l'Aubrac, m&#234;me s'il est magnifique, n'est (un peu) touristique que depuis que le chemin de Saint-Jacques est revenu &#224; la mode (et que "C'est pas sorcier y a tourn&#233; son g&#233;n&#233;rique" )

* en fait &#224; y bien r&#233;fl&#233;chir, c'est bien de la reproduction, mais par division cellulaire, pas de la reproduction sexu&#233;e


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2007)

de mon temps y'avait du H ​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Septembre 2007)

Made in China


trop grand, trop lourd, trop peu respectueux des consignes du forum


trop grand, trop lourd, trop peu respectueux des consignes du forum


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Septembre 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233;e, d&#233;sol&#233;e, d&#233;sol&#233;e :rose:

Mea culpa ...


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_pas grave, c'&#233;tait juste un rappel, fais juste attention la prochaine fois&#8230;

surtout quand le modo est encore bourr&#233; de la soir&#233;e qu'il a pass&#233; avec une trentaine de membres de MacG ! _


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _pas grave, c'était juste un rappel, fais juste attention la prochaine fois
> 
> surtout quand le modo est encore bourré de la soirée qu'il a passé avec une trentaine de membres de MacG ! _



Je vais essayer de m'appliquer la prochaine fois. 
La première photo que j'ai postée, elle était toute petite et celles-là trop grandes. Je vais bien finir par vous en poster une correcte 
_
... Et c'était bien alors cette soirée ? 


_


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_comment dire&#8230; tu as d&#233;j&#224; vu des films de gladiateurs ? oui, s&#251;rement puisque tu as d&#233;j&#224; vu le Grand M&#233;chant Loup&#8230; bin imagine deux mod&#233;rateurs (et m&#234;me plus en fait) qui bien que tous les deux h&#233;t&#233;rosexuels d&#233;clar&#233;s et assum&#233;s sont content de se retrouver apr&#232;s quasiment 6 mois sans se voir&#8230; 

bin&#8230;&#160;c'est pas joli joli_


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (1 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _comment dire tu as déjà vu des films de gladiateurs ? oui, sûrement puisque tu as déjà vu le Grand Méchant Loup bin imagine deux modérateurs (et même plus en fait) qui bien que tous les deux hétérosexuels déclarés et assumés sont content de se retrouver après quasiment 6 mois sans se voir
> 
> bin c'est pas joli joli_



Ah oui, ça c'est des retrouvailles !!  

et ça faisait que 6 mois ...... 

Bon, en tout cas, ça avait l'air bien sympa cette soirée !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Octobre 2007)

Vu hier midi.....
La photo perd de son interêt vu la qualité mediocre de mon portab' (pas l'apn sur moi) ... on ne distingue pas l'écriteaux.
Mais quand même allez hop je la met. ​


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Octobre 2007)

​
Bonus &#224; celui ou celle qui pourra me dire dans quelle localit&#233; europ&#233;enne cette photo a &#233;t&#233; prise&#8230;  

Par MP uniquement pour ne pas polluer le fil&#8230;


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Souvaroff (8 Octobre 2007)

*Rien de bien insolite, mais J'aime bien sa tronche *


----------



## GroDan (10 Octobre 2007)

Mais un peu de désobeissance...



​


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Octobre 2007)

Simplement parce que c'est pris à 1780 mètres d'altitude environ, dans un secteur où, s'il y a 100 personnes différentes qui y passent par an, ça doit être le maximum

Ça change des traditionnels monuments aux morts  

Le casque est à environ 6/8 mêtres du sol pour éviter d'être pillé par des nostalgiques de cette époque :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2007)

ouais, je vais dans le nord du Québec pour voir des belles couleur de montage, des feuilles rouge, et qu'est-ce que je vois, des rateliers de bateau... mmmmm, y a pas que la langue qui diffère  

à mes amis du Québec


----------



## le_GG (12 Octobre 2007)

Une double option ... au cas ou


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jerisa (22 Octobre 2007)

Paris cet été. Sous les pavés, c'est toujours la plage !


----------



## GroDan (23 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (26 Octobre 2007)

Hé, en MP vos conversations:love:...





Dans le Verdon, cette été. Le terrain en question est une pépiniére, et le propriétaire en a visiblement assez de se faire dépouiller !​


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2007)

de toute fa&#231;on, le jour o&#249; &#231;a me gonfle, je ferme, n'oubliez pas&#8230;


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2007)

alors on va faire un truc rigolo, le sujet est ferm&#233; et je vais faire le tri&#8230; mais pour que ce soit encore plus dr&#244;le, je vais aussi faire le tri dans les photos&#8230;

je vous rappelle un principe de base : une bonne photo marche sans l&#233;gende (c'est pas du reportage)

et quand j'aurais fini, je r&#233;ouvrirais. tous vos compteurs vont diminuer&#8230; tenez-le vous pour dit !


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

*20  pages de posts supprim&#233;s, 20 pages de 40 messages&#8230; 2 Heures et demi de mod&#233;ration, chiantes&#8230; *


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (3 Novembre 2007)

tu voulais dire un autel non ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Lalla (10 Novembre 2007)

Qui a agencé l'article et la pub pour une assurance ? :mouais: 






Bravo, c'est de bon goût en tout cas...​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si cette photo est &#224; proprement parler insolite, mais il m'a bien fait marrer l'&#233;cureuil &#233;quilibriste.
Qu'est ce que l'on ne ferai pas pour ce rincer le gosier.​


----------



## flotow (12 Novembre 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cette photo est à proprement parler insolite, mais il m'a bien fait marrer l'écureuil équilibriste.
> Qu'est ce que l'on ne ferai pas pour ce rincer le gosier.



moi, j'aurai pris une photo de l'ecureuil dans l'eau, mais bon


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2007)

un chat schizo qui ne reconnait plus sa maitresse :bebe:  on dirait vraiment qu'il est possédé:affraid: 
merci à ceux qui m'ont aidée à trouver une astuce de décompression et d'encadrement


----------



## GroDan (14 Novembre 2007)

click pour faire plus grand.​


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Novembre 2007)

limite?


----------



## Chang (15 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas que c'est vulgaire ... ovule c'est pas vulgaire ... chatte a la rigueur, dans un contexte, mais la, non c'est pas vulgaire ... par contre c'est completement nul et sans interet ...


----------



## yuyu (17 Novembre 2007)

Photos prises par moi-même au Japon durant l'été 2007! ^^

Des toilettes par le fabricant _"ce fion_"!!!!








Un costume très... bestial!!!







Des couverts magiques!!!!


----------



## le_GG (20 Novembre 2007)




----------



## pascalady971 (20 Novembre 2007)

le_GG a dit:


> ici on ne cite pas les photos



Vu à la télé


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2007)

non, j'ai rien bu, c'est la bâche qui recouvre l'immeuble en travaux qui est imprimée comme ça. ​


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2007)

Pfff, me suffit d'aller à Barcelone pour voir ça moi !


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, me suffit d'aller à Barcelone pour voir ça moi !


c'est juste un peu plus loin des champs elysees


----------



## Craquounette (27 Novembre 2007)

Là, l'insolite est que la "cave à vins" ne soit pas sur cette place


----------



## Lastrada (2 Décembre 2007)

Introducing Chewbacca


----------



## joubichou (2 Décembre 2007)

Margot 15 ans découvre un 33 tours


----------



## pascalady971 (2 Décembre 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Margot 15 ans découvre un 33 tours





Touchant !

Si je disais avoir vu, tout môme, un "cylindre" pour grammophone, je passerais pour un dinosaure


----------



## sundance (3 Décembre 2007)

vous êtes stressé, angoissé? prenez un mac! effet garanti!


----------



## Nobody (7 Décembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas un papillon exceptionnel, ni une photo exceptionnelle (même si elle est largement supérieure à ce que peut produire un certain anesthésiste chevelu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais l'insolite réside dans la date à laquelle ce papillon a été photographié: aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Prise dans la baie de Somme par -3°. Belle crève à la clé, mais même si elle est plutôt ratée, je ne regrette pas l'attente. C'est une colonie de 200 phoques qui résident dans le coin.


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2007)

on verra si ça refleurit au printemps ​


----------



## macaronique (30 Décembre 2007)

C'est un phoque dans la photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> C'est une phoque dans la photo ?



oui. C'est une colonie de 200 phoques. C'est superbe, malheureusement, c'est le seul qu'on a vu. On était 4 abrutis par -3 à poireauter quand il est arrivé et a passé presque une heure à jouer devant nous (100m).

C'est con, mais aucun de nous ne parlait...:rose: 
:love:


----------



## macaronique (30 Décembre 2007)

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est insolite.  C'est une blague ? Désolée, je sais qu'on doit poster des images ici au lieu de discuter, mais j'ai l'impression de rater quelque chose.


----------



## Captain_X (30 Décembre 2007)

des phoques en baie de somme c'est quand même pas tout les jours...

ça t'étonnerait pas toi des girafes en sur la banquise ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Décembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> des phoques en baie de somme c'est quand même pas tout les jours...
> 
> ça t'étonnerait pas toi des girafes en sur la banquise ?


Et ben si, c'est très fréquent. 



http://www.baiedesphoques.org/baiesomme/baiedesomme.htm


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Prise dans la baie de Somme par -3°. Belle crève à la clé, mais même si elle est plutôt ratée, je ne regrette pas l'attente. C'est une colonie de 200 phoques qui résident dans le coin.





macaronique a dit:


> C'est un phoque dans la photo ?





ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui. C'est une colonie de 200 phoques. C'est superbe, malheureusement, c'est le seul qu'on a vu. On était 4 abrutis par -3 à poireauter quand il est arrivé et a passé presque une heure à jouer devant nous (100m).
> 
> C'est con, mais aucun de nous ne parlait...:rose:
> :love:





macaronique a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est insolite.  C'est une blague ? Désolée, je sais qu'on doit poster des images ici au lieu de discuter, mais j'ai l'impression de rater quelque chose.



je vais répondre pour Olivier et on arrête là, ok ?

Mes petits veaux marins chéris (un des régals de mon enfance) ne sont pas si faciles à voir. Soit tu vois toute la colonie s'étirer sur un des bancs de sable bien connus de la LPO soit tu ne vois rien parce que tu es à marée haute et tu peux toujours courir pour tenter de les approcher (de très loin, la consigne étant quand même de leur foutre la paix et d'éviter les morsures), voir apercevoir.

voilà, c'est assez rare de les voir en photos sauf chez les photographes animaliers. Et vu le nombre de colonies de phoques en France qui a fortement diminué, oui ça devient insolite (la colonie de la Baie a grossi depuis 10 ans, c'est plutot une bonne nouvelle).

Sinon pour rajouter au commentaire de Ed*, oui, c'est quand même fréquent de les voir, vu que c'est une colonie qui vit là depuis des siècles ! 

*j'ai pensé à toi hier, j'ai rencontré une habituée du Lucullus, du Bissap, connaissant Gus Ringal et mon chéri Ludo de la Lune&#8230; 80090, ça c'est du code postal ! (St-Acheul, non ? )


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Décembre 2007)

_Au début, la tête dans le bol de café, on se demande si on a une hallu. Puis on se rappelle qu'on a une fuite d'eau et que le voisin du dessus est peut-être mort dans sa baignoire, et là, le café aidant, tout fait sens. :rateau:_


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Janvier 2008)

ah bin on fait comment alors?


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2008)

c'est où ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est où ?


_Oh et puis murde, je résiste pas. 
_

*DT©! *


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Oh et puis murde, je résiste pas.
> _
> 
> *DT©! *



à Treux alors ?


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Janvier 2008)

en fait non, plutôt à Estrées-Deniécourt...trop la classe ce village...


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2008)

_ouais, bah, je me disais bien que je connaissais, qu'est-ce que tu fous chez moi ? 

 
_


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

Bien sûr, il n'a pas le droit de lui rouler des galoches quand les gamins sont là  ​


----------



## Lastrada (6 Janvier 2008)

Borgne et une patte en moins, heureusement que la beauté est intérieure, hein ?


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2008)

_(pris lors d'une expertise peu ordinaire... Machine à café très haute pression. Trop peut être...)_


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2008)

Quand mon chat fait la gueule...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Quand mon chat fait la gueule...



Il fait pas la gueule, c'est juste qu'il ne supporte plus la couleur de ton canapé...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (9 Janvier 2008)

Le cuir vert ça pardonne pas ! ​


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2008)

J'ai depuis changé de canapé... 

A la réflexion, j'aurai du changer de chat.


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai depuis changé de canapé...
> 
> A la réflexion, j'aurai du changer de chat.


oui, aussi oui.


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Janvier 2008)

parfois, pour avoir de l'eau chaude pour les baptêmes en immersion totale, et ben on utilise les moyens du bord...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2008)

Autant je comprends que  l'on fasse souffrir les oies à foie gras, autant j'ai du mal à comprendre le concept de baptême en immersion totale. 

C'est un peu comme la messe en latin : quand je comprends pas, j'aime pas.


edit : et d'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui est insolite dans ta photo? La présence d'eau chaude dans des cocottes minutes? Oh, sérieux?


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Autant je comprends que  l'on fasse souffrir les oies à foie gras, autant j'ai du mal à comprendre le concept de baptême en immersion totale.
> 
> C'est un peu comme la messe en latin : quand je comprends pas, j'aime pas.
> 
> ...



plutôt de cocottes dans une chapelle...tu as cru que...non? si?!!! 

l'immersion totale c'est super beau (quand on aime et qu'on capte le sens) c'est être plongé tout entier dans le baptême , devenir entièrement un être nouveau .bon après c'est la foi qui intervient j'm'étendrais pô là dessus
rien à voir avec la messe en latin (et encore moins le gavage des oies) même plutôt l'inverse: un renouveau, une ouverture pas un vieux truc qui pue (le latin et le foie)


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2008)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> .bon après c'est la foi qui intervient j'm'étendrais pô là dessus


Et tu fais bien...
Il n'empêche que plusieurs de tes dernières photos "insolites" ont à voir avec le culte que tu pratiques...
Mais tu ne fais pas de prosélytisme, n'est-ce pas ?!...





[édith] : et quand on regarde ton profil...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2008)

personnellement, j'attend impatiemment de sa part une photo insolite de main au culte...  

Edith : cher Mr Bibamachin, j'ai bien reçu votre petit mot rouge via cette bonne vieille boule à facette...
Je vous savais assez handicapé du sens de l'humour mais pas à ce point !!!!!
Part ailleurs puisque vous en parlez dans ce sympathique message, je vais finalement vous donner mon avis, vos photos dans ce fil n'ont d' insolite que leur médiocrité (et je ne parle même pas du fil voisin sur les macro hein !  ...), cela fait plusieurs pages que nombreux habitués des lieux tentent de vous le faire comprendre, sans réaction de votre part, trop occupé que vous êtes à vous regarder le nombril... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

Non, rien.


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> personnellement, j'attend impatiemment de sa part une photo insolite de main au culte...
> 
> Edith : cher Mr Bibamachin, j'ai bien reçu votre petit mot rouge via cette bonne vieille boule à facette...
> Je vous savais assez handicapé du sens de l'humour mais pas à ce point !!!!!
> Part ailleurs puisque vous en parlez dans ce sympathique message, je vais finalement vous donner mon avis, vos photos dans ce fil n'ont d' insolite que leur médiocrité (et je ne parle même pas du fil voisin sur les macro hein !  ...), cela fait plusieurs pages que nombreux habitués des lieux tentent de vous le faire comprendre, sans réaction de votre part, trop occupé que vous êtes à vous regarder le nombril... :sleep:



bon bin puisque tu pollues le fil, je vais en rajouter une louche...
c'est lourd ces attaques de m.... Tu peux ne pas trouver cette photo insolite mais bon je vois pas souvent des cocottes dans les chapelles et toi ? Mais stp ne bave pas méchamment sur la qualité de mes photo ou mon nombril...
je poste moins qu'avant et même si toutes mes photo ne sont pas d un esthétisme irréprochable, ou super pertinentes , je ne floode pas et je choisis celles que je veux vraiment donner a voir...
contrairement a ce que tu affirmes, j'ai bien pris en compte les remarques qui m'ont été faites et on peut ne pas être d'accord sans systématiquement critiquer ou balancer une vanne naze ou acide ou les 2...

Fin du hors sujet


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2008)

C'est bon, vous vous êtes tout dit ? OK, on reprend les photos insolites. 
BIBABELOU, essaye de poster tes photos les plus insolites.


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2008)

ah je rajouterais, la prochaine intervention déplacée équivaudra à un ban du sujet ou un ban à durée déterminée.

merci donc de comprendre que les avertissements que vous allez recevoir ne sont que prémices.  

edit : une solution pour que les embrouilles diminuet, pensez à ajouter Bibabelou à votre liste d'ignorés, j'ai déflorée la mienne hier, je vous jure que c'est reposant.


----------



## Nobody (13 Janvier 2008)

Il a disparu (?) mais j'ai retrouvé sa chaise.


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2008)

En fait c'est une histoire d'ours polaire qui vient voir des chiens de traineau 

photo1

et en fait ils se font des bisous :love:

photo2

je trouve cela assez insolite, non ?


----------



## PommeQ (13 Janvier 2008)

Les autres photos traduisent l'amour fusionnelle :rateau:  Miam


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

les photos sont de toi ?


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2008)

j'aurais beaucoup aimé pouvoir prendre ces photos et te dire oui :rose:

elle viennent d'un mail reçu .... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

souviens-toi qu'on ne veut que des photos qui proviennent des posteurs même, c'est l'esprit de Portfolio, sinon on transfère ce sujet aubar et ça sera moins intéresant.


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2008)

oui  j'y ferais attention pour l'avenir


----------



## 406 (14 Janvier 2008)

sympa l'ours et le chien de traîneau :love: 
bon, pendant mes vacances. une souris s'est installé dans le moteur près de la batterie. j'ai donc ouvert le capot pour qu'elle parte. je suis revenu et j'ai trouvé çà sur mon moteur




à défaut d'un tigre dans le moteur (c'est qu'un 2L) , j'ai un tigré :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis absolument désolé...  




​
En cherchant autre chose dans ma biblio iPhoto...​


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

tu peux, tu peux


----------



## benao (16 Janvier 2008)

ici, des choses bizarres se passent dans la forêt, comme si Georges Rousse et Richard Long s'étaient accouplés pour faire le remake du projet Blair Witch   :afraid: 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2008)

Pas vraiment une photo, plutôt une capture d'écran, mais bien insolite : effet larsen vidéo avec le Partage d'écran de Léopard :




Bonjour l'utilisation processeur + réseau à chaque mouvement de la souris


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2008)

:rateau:​


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (23 Janvier 2008)

Et où se trouve ce pelerinage vers la redemption ultime ?​


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Et où se trouve ce pelerinage vers la redemption ultime ?​



Lyon! Dans une rue près de Notre-dame de fourvière


----------



## Craquounette (23 Janvier 2008)

ange_63 a dit:


> Lyon! Dans une rue près de Notre-dame de fourvière



Des illuminés ces lyonnais :rateau:


----------



## Grug (25 Janvier 2008)

Les panneaux jaunes ça m'a toujours fait sourire


----------



## Euphorbia (26 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

Ce qui est insolite ici n'est pas de voir un héron à coté d'une mouette, ce serait même banal, ce qui est insolite c'est de voir un héron en plein Paris! (en fait il y en a 4).


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que ça ressemblerait plutôt à un cormoran, ça, non?
En tout cas c'est pas un héron, ou alors on a pas du tout les mêmes.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ce qui est insolite ici n'est pas de voir un héron à coté d'une mouette, ce serait même banal, ce qui est insolite c'est de voir un héron en plein Paris! (en fait il y en a 4).



moi je dirais que c'est étrange que tu appelles héron un cormoran*  qui lui, même s'il est un oiseau de mer, n'est pas rare sur la Seine voire même plus loin dans les terres (demande aux pêcheurs du coin)

edit : grillé par le blork (même si j'aurais pu cavaliérement faire disparaitre toute trace de son post à cette vermine purulente ! )

*Grand Cormoran _Phalacrocorax carbo

edit 2 : sur la Seine, tu trouveras ce type de Héron (héron cendré, ardea cinerea), note qu'à Nantes ou dans la Somme, c'est même très frquent ! 
_


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que ça ressemblerait plutôt à un cormoran, ça, non?
> En tout cas c'est pas un héron, ou alors on a pas du tout les mêmes.


Ouaip !...
Le héron étant un échassier, trop court sur pattes, là...




alèm a dit:


> moi je dirais que c'est étrange que tu appelles héron un cormoran*  qui lui, même s'il est un oiseau de mer, n'est pas rare sur la Seine voire même plus loin dans les terres (demande aux pêcheurs du coin)
> 
> edit : grillé par le blork (même si j'aurais pu cavaliérement faire disparaitre toute trace de son post à cette vermine purulente ! )
> 
> ...


Y'en a plein par ici, on les voit se sécher toutes ailes dehors sur les arbres en bord de Seine...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

bon ok, je suis nul, vala. C'est un cormoran à crête mauve qui à l'instar du blekeletpouet n'a pas de grande pattes.

Ceci dit, ça fait un bail qu'il n'y en avait pas sur Paris. Sur Nantes, je veux bien croire, depuis que les corbeaux sont partis en volant sur le dos de peur de voir ce qu'il y a dessous...


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2008)

mon frère habite et pêche en région parisienne et je peux te dire qu'il en voit des cormorans !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mon frère habite et pêche en région parisienne et je peux te dire qu'il en voit des cormorans !



oui, sur les berges autour de poissy, dans l'essone... mais depuis le temps que je me balade par là, c'est bien la première fois que je les vois sur Paris même. Et c'est une très bonne nouvelle.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, sur les berges autour de poissy, dans l'essone... mais depuis le temps que je me balade par là, c'est bien la première fois que je les vois sur Paris même. Et c'est une très bonne nouvelle.



en fait, non. le cormoran est protégé par la législation européenne. Mais le cormoran est normalement un oiseau de mer, devenir un prédateur dans un milieu d'eau douce perturbe grandement les équilibres naturels des milieux d'eau douce (au même titre que le castor, la cistude de floride et même les grenouilles d'europe de l'est)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

ha! je ne le savais pas. Mais alors toutes les mouettes qui sont prtout en RP depuis des années seraient aussi un problème?


----------



## Lastrada (28 Janvier 2008)

Vous êtes libres à dîner, mercredi soir ?


----------



## Euphorbia (28 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en fait, non. le cormoran est protégé par la législation européenne. Mais le cormoran est normalement un oiseau de mer, devenir un prédateur dans un milieu d'eau douce perturbe grandement les équilibres naturels des milieux d'eau douce (au même titre que le castor, la cistude de floride et même les grenouilles d'europe de l'est)



Quel castor ? Car, le castor étant indigène en France, il ne peut perturber le milieu dans lequel il vit (bon, les populicultures, c'est sûr, ne seront pas de cet avis !). Par contre, si c'est le castor américain, c'est autre chose.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Janvier 2008)

C'est ou le bouton pour avertir un modo en cas de HS ?


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2008)

Euphorbia a dit:


> Quel castor ? Car, le castor étant indigène en France, il ne peut perturber le milieu dans lequel il vit (bon, les populicultures, c'est sûr, ne seront pas de cet avis !). Par contre, si c'est le castor américain, c'est autre chose.



aurais-je laissé penser quelques secondes que je jetais l'anathème sur les populations animales autochtones ? que nenni, je ne vise que les populations allochtones 



le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est ou le bouton pour avertir un modo en cas de HS ?



deux réponses, l'une fait plus mal que l'autre si tu n'es pas consentant, c'est aussi la traduction de CCD en bon français

<--- l'autre est là à gauche


----------



## Craquounette (28 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ...perturbe grandement les équilibres naturels des milieux d'eau douce au même titre que le castor, la cistude de floride et même les grenouilles d'europe de l'est...



Si un jour on m'avait dit que je serais en concurrence avec un castor pour perturber les équilibres naturels... Je ne l'aurais jamais cru 

Mais... la grenouille peut-elle perturber le castor ? :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Mais... la grenouille peut-elle perturber le castor ? :mouais:


Celle de bénitier peut perturber celui à queue non plate

:rose: J'ai cru être au bar un moment désolé


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> :rose: J'ai cru être au bar un moment désolé



fin de la récré. Pour voir quelles espèces "importées" font des dégats dans nos rivières et autres biotopes, google est votre ami.


----------



## benao (30 Janvier 2008)

ici on ne peut pas dire que les choses s'arrangent.....
Plus moyen d'aller se promener dans la foret sans voir des trucs vaudous dans les arbres!
trolls? farfadets? leprechauns? ou tout simplement un newbie de la foret qui veut se faire remarquer?:rateau:


----------



## sundance (4 Février 2008)

vous pouvez pas savoir comme  c'est passionnant la vie des chiens de traineaux


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Février 2008)

A ce point j'avais pas encore vu


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Février 2008)

j'sais pas si vous trouverez ça insolite, mais moi, en lisant ça, j'me suis fait dessus...


----------



## Redoch (11 Février 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2008)

Redoch a dit:


> fennec apprivoisé​



son cousin en Aragon


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Février 2008)

Chat-bajour.


----------



## pim (17 Février 2008)

Voici l'étrange symbole que j'ai trouvé sur une porte. Je pense qu'il s'agit du local à vélo de la résidence !


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2008)

il y croit encore 






photo prise sur le parking d'un centre commercial  ​


----------



## eyescarz (20 Février 2008)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Février 2008)




----------



## nicogala (25 Février 2008)

*La Voix de son Maître...*





Photographié au musée d'archéologie antique de la Vieille Charité à Marseille, qd on dit qu'ils étaient vachement évolués les égyptiens..!


----------



## Bibabelou (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Mars 2008)

Faut avoir le bras long certains jours...


----------



## Redoch (10 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Faut avoir le bras long certains jours...
> 
> Sonnette haute rennaise et fluviale



je l'avais déjà posté dans les photos insolites cette sonnette du Canal St-Martin (rennais)


----------



## daffyb (10 Mars 2008)




----------



## Simbouesse (10 Mars 2008)

/Users/Simon/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2006/Vacances St Palais 07:06/Photo 033.jpg


----------



## iShin (10 Mars 2008)

Voilà sur quoi on peut tomber dans un célèbre parc d'attraction gaulois...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Mars 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> /Users/Simon/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2006/Vacances St Palais 07:06/Photo 033.jpg



Ah ça c'est de la photo insolite


----------



## jeromemac (10 Mars 2008)

d'ailleur y'a de quoi faire avec le kamakao, les tétons de la reine, les c-o-u-i-l-l-e-s du papes... etc ... etc...


----------



## iShin (11 Mars 2008)

Rien d'extraordinaire, sinon que j'ai bien failli repartir avec un chat ce jour là


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> http://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/DSC00104-small.JPGhttp://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/DSC00104.JPG


D'où l'expression "avoir le papier qui colle aux bonbons"


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## CatFauve (13 Mars 2008)

Il a aussi droit à une chopine...






Pour info - ce n'est pas une écurie, mais la fenêtre du bar!


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi je dirais que c'est étrange que tu appelles héron un cormoran*  qui lui, même s'il est un oiseau de mer, n'est pas rare sur la Seine voire même plus loin dans les terres (demande aux pêcheurs du coin)
> 
> edit : grillé par le blork (même si j'aurais pu cavaliérement faire disparaitre toute trace de son post à cette vermine purulente ! )
> 
> ...




Dans le même ordre d'idée : à Nantes, c'est la Loire qui coule.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Dans le même ordre d'idée : à Nantes, c'est la Loire qui coule.



ah ? merde, t'es sûr ? 


mais je crois que t'oublies l'Erdre, la Sèvre Nantaise, la Chézine, le Gesvres et le Cens 

et qu'à Nantes, on a deux Loire : le bras de Madeleine et le bras de Pirmil, perso, je balance entre Erdre et Madeleine (voire la Petite Amazonie )

mais les Hérons sont plus fréquents sur l'Erdre


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2008)

chouette !!! 
un cours de geographie ...que j'aura oublié d'ici 2h .... tout comme a l'epoque quand j'etais  étudiante !!!


----------



## jahrom (14 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> que j'aura oublié d'ici 2h ....



T'as oublié les cours de français aussi apparemment...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> T'as oublié les cours de français aussi apparemment...



Pour une Italienne, elle se débrouille pas trop mal...


----------



## jahrom (14 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour une Italienne, elle se débrouille pas trop mal...





Ah ? J'aura ? c'est Italien ?


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mars 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Ah ? J'aura ? c'est Italien ?



Bah oui, comme jahrom c'est Gérôme en Belge ancien non? 
A+


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Bah oui, comme jahrom c'est Gérôme en Belge ancien non?
> A+



voilà, on va rester sur cette réponse que j'aime bien et qui résume ma pensée.


----------



## Zhara (18 Mars 2008)

Mon chien en mauvaise posture   


image trop lourde​


----------



## paradize (18 Mars 2008)

C'est pareil pour mes petites chiennes, avec le pot de crème fraîche.. Avec une belle raie de crème à la fin...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Mars 2008)

paradize a dit:


> C'est pareil pour mes petites chiennes, avec le pot de crème fraîche.. Avec une belle raie de crème à la fin...



...et en photo, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## MamaCass (21 Mars 2008)

Rarement vu un ciel comme ça, ce trait horinzontal  
J'aurais du faire un panorama :style:
Ce jour là, j'ai vraiment cru que le ciel allait nous tomber sur la tête, je regardais là haut pour rassurer, c'était beaucoup plus bleu !


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2008)

SUPERBE photo. J'adore les images de ciel et celle-là n'est vraiment pas banale.

BRAVO.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> SUPERBE photo. J'adore les images de ciel et celle-là n'est vraiment pas banale.
> 
> BRAVO.



Merci 

J'ai failli la poster dans vos plus belles photos, mais passer après Aladisse     j'ai pas osé :rose:


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2008)

LSD pour tous


----------



## bennydelsail (24 Mars 2008)

TA PHOTO FAIT 216 Ko !!!!
Je t'ai donné le lien vers les consignes au moins trois fois !!!!!
C'est trop dur de prendre le temps de les lire?????
Tu manques clairement de courtoisie !
Je te bannis deux jours, prends le temps de lire calmement les quelques règles simples et reviens avec tes photos qui sont vraiment chouettes.

Je te mets un extrait des consignes au cas ou vraiment tu n'aurais pas le temps de les lire...

"À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas dépasser si possible une taille de *700 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale pour vos images* afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...), toutefois, un hack automatique a été rajouté à vbulletin pour garantir à tous une bonne vision de vos photos mais nous vous demanderons de respecter obligatoirement un poids maximum de *100Ko*. " 


Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2008)

Juste pour te prouver que c'est possible, je reposte la photo que tu as mis en ligne et qui faisait 216 Ko dans une version qui n'en fait plus que 44  et qui reste malgré tout est regardable.  





Photo de bennydelsail dans une version dont le poid et la taille respecte les règles. 

​
Si tu ne sais pas comment diminuer le poids d'une image, va lire ce post.


----------



## sundance (25 Mars 2008)

Au secours! ce vilain chat m'étrangle!:affraid: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




après un ras le bol total du chiot tornade:bebe: :casse: Mr Chat a stoppé net le tourbillon!  
grrrrr ! c'est qui le patron ici


----------



## GroDan (25 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2008)

Y'a un clown qui a fait caca partout sur le mur d'en face!!!


----------



## eyescarz (28 Mars 2008)




----------



## GroDan (30 Mars 2008)

Bon, ben, je suis désolé, mais ça m'a fait rire...



​


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

c'est pas à l'encontre d'une certaine loi ? :mouais:


----------



## pim (31 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est pas à l'encontre d'une certaine loi ? :mouais:



Si c'est le code de la route dont tu parles, c'est bon le feu est au vert


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

pim a dit:


> Si c'est le code de la route dont tu parles, c'est bon le feu est au vert



ouais mais dans ce cas-là&#8230; pourquoi je photographiais avec mon téléphone&#8230; 

à noter que le Tabac est sur la même direction que Paris, ce qui semble prouver que paris est bien plus polluée que Nantes&#8230;


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2008)

Bon, c'est juste pour un   de 1er avril.
mais où ?
et c'est ce fil, ou le président du CDR contredit ses propres directives, qui gagne.


----------



## plogoff (1 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

dépasser le poids d'image avec une photo floue et interpolée, c'est non seulement une infraction caractérisée mais en plus c'est un exploit !


----------



## plogoff (2 Avril 2008)

​
Bon j'espère que cette fois ci ça ira  ...Je crois qu'elle est un peu moins floue mais par contre je ne sais pas ce que signifie "interpolée" donc désolé si elle l'est encore :rose:


----------



## Redoch (7 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2008)

Cette photo démontre l'évidente complexité d'un enfant


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Avril 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16805


----------



## Luxpol (11 Avril 2008)

trop rigolo


----------



## .Avalon (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour ,voici l'une des fans de MacG.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2008)

Wouah une Ti 30! Ca c'est insolite!


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Wouah une Ti 30! Ca c'est insolite!



dire que ça se remplace facile par un iPod Touch&#8230; 

et t'as vu le tapis de souris ?


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Wouah une Ti 30! Ca c'est insolite!



non c'est une fx 92


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Avril 2008)

Paye ton radis !


----------



## Captain_X (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


>



P*tain, quand on disait que la recherche en France manquait de financement !!!


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2008)




----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2008)

il y a même des corses en normandie :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2008)

Des Corses à Cherbourg, il y en a déjà eu... et des célèbres


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Des Corses à Cherbourg, il y en a déjà eu... et des célèbres



il y en a eu un autre depuis ...  va savoir pourquoi il y avait des affichettes "naboléon IV" un peu partout après la mise a l'eau du dernier sous marin


----------



## chounim (23 Avril 2008)

Bon, pas tellemnt une photo, mais, vraiment, ca m'a fait rire... :rateau:


----------



## tweek (23 Avril 2008)

Un des voisins de la rue.. Je veux le rencontrer


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Avril 2008)

Ce n'est pas une très bonne photo - j'ai de la vache enragée à manger encore avant de sortir de quoi de vraiment bien! - mais... alors que dans ma petite chambre, je circulais en train entre Québec et Gaspé, j'ai sorti mon appareil photo, l'ai ajusté à "haute vitesse" et ai pris ce qui était devant moi.

Or... ce n'est que 2 mois plus tard que j'ai remarqué cette glace - crème glacée qu'on dit ici - toute fraîche.

Dehors, il fait tout de même - 20 degrés Celsius! Et on sort de la plus grande tempête de l'année. 

Trop mignon!


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Avril 2008)

J'ai du attendre environ 10 minutes avant qu'un couple se place juste où il fallait!


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2008)

_bon, on se connait un peu sur flickr (sisi cherche bien !) mais ici les règles sont un peu plus contraignantes, on verra quand tout le monde sera en 100Mbits/s : 100Ko maximum ! 
_


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Avril 2008)

Reçu 5/5 pour la taille, cela m'apprendra à lire correctement les règles!

Sur Flickr? 
Certainement grâce au groupe "Picardie" très vivant?


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2008)




----------



## kasarus (25 Avril 2008)

bon désolé mais i'm a noob et je ne sais pas réduire la taille de mes photos, c'était juste pour dire que j'ai rencontré iduck en vrai. 
Voila


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Avril 2008)

Réalisé sans trucage !


----------



## al02 (28 Avril 2008)

Je voudrais vous présenter un quartier de *Laon* qui est particulier : *c'est un coin de campagne au beau milieu de la ville. *
Je veux parler de la *Cuve Saint-Vincent*, célèbre autrefois pour ses vignes.



*Vue générale :​*


*On y trouve des jardins :​*


*et même des ruches :​*


*et des pâtures :​*


Nota : chaque photo en 600*450 pixels pèse de 52 à 76 Ko _(seulement)_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## Jose Culot (30 Avril 2008)

Retour du marché  ??


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2008)

Extrait de la fiche a remplir pour la lessive a l'hotel ou je suis en ce moment. Petite coquille, dans la colonne des vetements pour femme, ce qui va de soit avec la faute. Qui sait ? C'est peut etre volontaire ...

En tout cas ce n'est qu'une exemple, ca promet de tres beaux quiproquos entre les touristes et le staff des hotels a Pekin cet ete ...  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [
> il y a même des corses en normandie :affraid:



Nous sommes partout chez nous... Surtout chez vous. :style:


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi pas....


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

pas trouver une meilleure solution pour pécho un ours par derrière ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2008)

Pour compléter le "portrait" de _Gisèle_... 









_Détail que je n'avais pas vu, photo prise avec mon téléphone, en passant..._​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2008)

Un bateau peut en cacher un autre.

photo de bateau


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

et c'est toi qui a fait la photo bien entendu ?


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et c'est toi qui a fait la photo bien entendu ?


 
Ce n'est pas fair play de m'envoyer un mp pour mettre la réponse en public sur le fil.
Alem je te pensais plus convenable que cela.
Dommage que tu n'es pas à portée de main.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mai 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Dommage que tu n'es pas à portée de main.



              

Et pis d'abord en français il aurait fallu dire "que tu ne sois pas à portée de main"&#8230;

Sans vouloir prendre la défense d'Alem sous prétexte que c'est aussi un modo il me semble bien que le titre du fil c'est bien "*Vos* photos insolites" et pas "Les photos insolites pêchées via Google"&#8230;

Perso, ici, je n'y ai mis que des photos prises par moi-même et c'est, je pense, le cas de tous ceux qui y ont posté&#8230;

Respecter à minima les règles, quelles qu'elles soient, d'un forum contribue à la qualité de celui-ci&#8230;  

Voili, voilou&#8230;


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Ce n'est pas fair play de m'envoyer un mp pour mettre la réponse en public sur le fil.



ça s'appelle de la modération : je te demandais simplement de dire "oui ou non" si la photo était de toi.



Jose Culot a dit:


> Alem je te pensais plus convenable que cela.



qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire 



Jose Culot a dit:


> Dommage que tu n'es pas à portée de main.



ah bon ? on en serait venu aux mains ?    pour le moment, tu es banni 24H pour calmer tes ardeurs :modo:

la prochaine fois, merci de lire l'en-tête du forum sur lequel tu postes buena noche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ... pour le moment, tu es banni 24H pour calmer tes ardeurs&#8230; :modo:


Ah bon?... Ça existe, les bans QUE de 24h?...
'Tain! Y'a vraiment des privilégiés, ici!


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah bon?... Ça existe, les bans QUE de 24h?...
> 'Tain! Y'a vraiment des privilégiés, ici!




oui mais c'est que toi, on t'aime beaucoup ! moi, je t'ai jamais banni ! :love::love::love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2008)

Elle est de lui ou pas la photo? C'est juste pour choisir entre le rouge et le&#8230; rouge.


----------



## Kartof (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mai 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Elle est de lui ou pas la photo? C'est juste pour choisir entre le rouge et le rouge.



Heuuuuuu... Rouge, non?... :love:


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Mai 2008)




----------



## macmarco (12 Mai 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> X​




Elle irait très bien ici !!!


----------



## Macounette (12 Mai 2008)

Pas vraiment insolite, mais ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on voit passer un ballon à quelques mètres à peine de son plafond :affraid: donc, dans un sens, c'est insolite  





​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## prasath (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Alem je te pensais plus convenable que cela.



Bah, tout le monde sait qu'Alem n'est pas convenable  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

3 &#8364; la part de socca mes burnes!


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mai 2008)

tu vas pas chez "Nizza Socca" (je suis plus très sûr) où tous les touristes font la queue comme des vaches ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

La queue la pire c'est justement là ou j'ai pris cette photo en plein cours saleya.
Là ou ils sont fort c'est qu'ils ont même pas honte de mettre la recette a côté du prix: huile d'olive et farine de pois chiche... Insolite non? 

Et tout ça c'est justement a cause de ces veaux de touristes! Je crois pas que la cancoyotte augmente de 50% a l'approche de la période estivale!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

En plus, cette merde, c'est estouffe-gari comme c'est pas permis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En plus, cette merde, c'est estouffe-gari comme c'est pas permis...



D'où le rapport avec la Socca dance ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En plus, cette merde, c'est estouffe-gari comme c'est pas permis...


 
Va caguer à endoume toi! 

Parce que vos saloperies a base de châtaigne c'est pas bouratif? On fait semblant d'aimer ça pour pas vexer et faire vivoter l'artisanat insulaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parce que vos saloperies a base de châtaigne c'est pas bouratif? On fait semblant d'aimer ça pour pas vexer et faire vivoter l'artisanat insulaire.



Il est clair que cela fait travailler autant les artificiers que les ramasseurs. On ne parle d'ailleurs pas assez de l'art de souffle.  Il est si bien maîtrisé par les artificiers corses. Tout l'art consiste à doser la charge pour faire qu'un seul souffle suffise à la fois à sauver le littoral des architectures malvenues et à faire juste trembloter les châtaigners à proximité. Ainsi ballottées par la brise, les châtaignes tombent délicatement au sol évitant aux insulaires une cueillette périlleuse et fatigante. Cette méthode est également utilisé pour la cueillette des olives


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Mai 2008)

_Un dauphin profite d'une inondation à Lille pour se sauver et rejoindre enfin...la mer! _​


----------



## prasath (16 Mai 2008)

Quand baby sort l'artillerie lourde.


----------



## knight2000 (19 Mai 2008)

Bon, la photo n'est pas de bonne qualité (faite avec un portable) mais le panneau est sympa.

Pour info, c'est du côté de Lacanau


----------



## macmarco (19 Mai 2008)

Dans le Vieux-Rennes :


----------



## sundance (22 Mai 2008)

oui oui c'est payant !:bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

sundance a dit:


> oui oui c'est payant !:bebe:



Alors ?... Contente de retrouver sa mamy ?...


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Mai 2008)

La réponse en retournant la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

C'est le principe de la chaise électrique non ?


----------



## iCed (25 Mai 2008)

Le Crous en l'occurrence c'est le restaurant universitaire.


----------



## iCed (25 Mai 2008)

Sur un mur, dans le 11e à Paris


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2008)

iCed a dit:


> Le Crous en l'occurrence c'est le restaurant universitaire.


Ben, c'est juste l'armoire électrique qui correspond au bâtiment du resto universitaire...  
Pourquoi, pas bonne la bouffe ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2008)




----------



## Redoch (26 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Lalla (26 Mai 2008)

Trouvé l'autre soir au retour d'une beuverie (je croyais rêvé), le propriétaire est prié de se présenter au .., Av. de la ... .
​


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## al02 (29 Mai 2008)

*Légende :*






*Outil utilisé pour ce faire : *


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2008)

J'adore le travail: je pourrais regarder bosser quelqu'un pendant des heures.
​


----------



## cornelie (30 Mai 2008)

Au réveil - Baie d'Halong  à 6h30 mars 2004


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mai 2008)

Ça monte encore de 50cms et y'a pas que le pastis qui sera noyé :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu beau chercher au rayon photo, j'ai pas trouvé alèm


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai eu beau chercher au rayon photo, j'ai pas trouvé alèm



Ils n'ont pas encore réussi à le délocaliser


----------



## plovemax (1 Juin 2008)

Première cigogne que je vois depuis 9 ans que je sillone ma campagne bourbonnaise! (D'après mes recherches -courtes :rose: - 4 couples nichaient dans l'Allier en 1995.)


----------



## plovemax (1 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai eu beau chercher au rayon photo, j'ai pas trouvé alèm



C'est pas la même dont il est question dans cette page?


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai eu beau chercher au rayon photo, j'ai pas trouvé alèm



pour plovemax, c'est le même magasin mais à priori la fnac qui avait toléré pas mal de temps qu'il utilise carrément son logo avec sa typo (l'ancien logo) lui aurait demandé de changer l'enseigne

une implantation au Maroc serait-elle prévue ?


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai eu beau chercher au rayon photo, j'ai pas trouvé alèm


avec cette orthographe, c'est Mackie qu'il fallait chercher


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2008)

pour jpmiss : *non non on ne peut toujours pas *mais c'est juste pour justifier que les modérateurs sont tellement beaux tellement ils sont forts (oui, même mackie mais c'est de la beauté ontologique chez lui&#8230; ) et qu'en plus ils ont tous les droits (et même des BM-Z3 pour certains) et qu'ils sont profondément injustes&#8230; et mesquins&#8230;


ps : il se dit qu'un modérateur suisse possédant une BMW Z3 n'est pas venu à Nantes pour les beaux yeux (ou têtons, ya discussion sur le sujet) d'Eniluap mais juste pour voir si l'entretien de son Yacht (l'Octopus à quai dans le Port de St-Nazaire) qu'il vient de racheter à Paul Allen se faisait bien en réinstallant tout sous Mac OS X, c'est chouette d'être modo et un des plus anciens inscrits sur MacG quand même, il se dit que c'est un cadeau de la part de benjamin&#8230;


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ps : il se dit qu'un modérateur suisse possédant une BMW Z3 n'est pas venu à Nantes pour les beaux yeux (ou têtons, ya discussion sur le sujet) d'Eniluap mais juste pour voir si l'entretien de son Yacht (l'Octopus à quai dans le Port de St-Nazaire) qu'il vient de racheter à Paul Allen se faisait bien en réinstallant tout sous Mac OS X, c'est chouette d'être modo et un des plus anciens inscrits sur MacG quand même, il se dit que c'est un cadeau de la part de benjamin



la preuve







pour Wip : 126m et l'annexe fait 18m de long (sachant que le garage fait 36m puisqu'il doit aussi accueillir le sous-marin de poche, les motomarines, etc)


----------



## wip (2 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour Wip : 126m et l'annexe fait 18m de long (sachant que le garage fait 36m puisqu'il doit aussi accueillir le sous-marin de poche, les motomarines, etc)


Et il y a aussi un hélico il parait... Pas de place à Marseille pour l'accueillir pour la révision. Du coup, il a du aller à St Nazaire ...


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Et il y a aussi un hélico il parait... Pas de place à Marseille pour l'accueillir pour la révision. Du coup, il a du aller à St Nazaire ...



3 hélicos même&#8230; on ne se refuse rien chez MicroMou&#8230;

_ps : il parait que toi aussi tu te fais réviser à St-Nazaire&#8230; _


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2008)

Je l'ai vu il y'a 2 ans dans le port de Nice en rentrant d'une plongée. La cale humide était ouverte et on voyait le sous marin a l'intérieur. Très JamesBondien et vachement impressionnant.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2008)

très JulesVernien, l'ex-futur maire de Péronne dans la Somme (un notable) se la pête grave depuis des années&#8230; chacun jouant dans la démesure à sa propre mesure&#8230;


----------



## cornelie (2 Juin 2008)

Marché à Sapa - viande de chien


----------



## GroDan (5 Juin 2008)

...dans un coin.​


----------



## GroDan (6 Juin 2008)

Posé sur le sac photo...ca m'a énervé, aprés j'lai écrabouillé !:love:​


----------



## al02 (7 Juin 2008)

*Bon appétit, bien sûr !*






*C'était trop pour 70 personnes !* :love:​


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2008)

Quand les chats de la maison se prennent pour Jacques Villeglé sur une de mes peintures​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2008)

J'ai bien essayé de le laisser là mais il criait tellement fort que j'ai dû le dé-ensabler pour que son père ne me tombe pas dessus !​


----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2008)

Rendait problablement la peau plus lumineuse:love:...un petit lien la dessus​


----------



## al02 (11 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Rendait problablement la peau plus lumineuse:love:...un petit lien la dessus​



Oui, j'en ai entendu la "réclame" dans les années 50. :love:

http://monsite.wanadoo.fr/tho-radia/


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (11 Juin 2008)

Ah ces Marseillais !! Jamais dans la demie mesure !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ah ces Marseillais !! Jamais dans la demie mesure !!


Malheureux!!! On voit que tu n'es pas au courant du nombre énooooorme de gens qui se sont noyés dans les bassins du Palais Longchamp!!! 
Sans compter les estrasses qui se sont mangés les escaliers en pleine nuit...


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Malheureux!!! On voit que tu n'es pas au courant du nombre énooooorme de gens qui se sont noyés dans les bassins du Palais Longchamp!!!
> Sans compter les estrasses qui se sont mangés les escaliers en pleine nuit...




Selection naturelle ...  ...


----------



## tanucha (12 Juin 2008)

lux 2007


----------



## tanucha (12 Juin 2008)

l'amour


----------



## tanucha (12 Juin 2008)

Elle adore mon Mac


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2008)

tanucha a dit:


> l'amour


Elle est de toi cette image?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2008)

*et un autre ban du sujet ! 
*


----------



## plogoff (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



 Façade d'immeuble en trompe-l'oeil grandeur nature, intégrée à un véritable environnement urbain, à Levallois.  


​


----------



## ange_63 (22 Juin 2008)

...mais ça surprend !
Papa dans la poussette et sa fifille à coté. :rateau:





Ça m'a bien fait marrer.  
_Désolée pour la qualité pourrie de la photo, prise à larrache._


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2008)

Alors je le prends ou pas








 la réponse​


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## PJG (24 Juin 2008)

Salut PJG, ta photo fait 648 Ko soit 548 Ko de trop que pour être postée ici. 
Je te conseille de lire attentivement les consignes pour poster dans Portfolio. 
Je te conseille également la lecture de " Comment poster une image dans les forums ? Vous saurez tout ici !  "
Si tu ne sais pas comment réduire la taille des photos, tu peux utiliser, par exemple SmallImage

Foguenne


----------



## Redoch (25 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (26 Juin 2008)

Mais c'est pas dans mes plus belles photos que je la poste....​


----------



## PJG (26 Juin 2008)

Un oursin fumeur. Croatie 2007.


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Juin 2008)

Il y a les oiseaux perchés sur les branches, le chat perché bien sur  mais le chien perché hein ?


----------



## GroDan (27 Juin 2008)

Des nouvelles de vos piéces jaunes ? Un petit bonjour à Bernadette ? Un voisin récalcitrant ?






canon new F1_35mm2_trix/D76​


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2008)

Cherchez le détail.


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2008)

le noms du poste ? (mais que l'on voit pas ?  )


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> le noms du poste ? (mais que l'on voit pas ?  )




Non non, c'est un détail qui se voit et qui a déjà été identifié par quelqu'un !


----------



## chounim (28 Juin 2008)

huhu, la petite binouze d'en haut a gauche ?


----------



## PJG (28 Juin 2008)

Atoll de Malé - Les Maldives 2006


----------



## asticotboy (28 Juin 2008)

Mon chat bionique

(de - de 100 ko cette fois ci :rateau


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2008)

On va continuer dans les devinettes... 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Rouen...
Ça se situe place de l'aître St Maclou, sur le côté gauche de l'église St Maclou, en plein centre ville, donc...
Cette charmante petite (moins de 10m²) échoppe, adossé au presbytère est actuellement un fleuriste...
Avant c'était un bouquiniste...
Mais auparavant, il y a plus de 15 ans, ce n'était rien de tout ça...
Rien à voir avec le commerce, quelle était l'utilisation de ce lieu ?!...  
Alors ?!...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juin 2008)

Un cybercafé ? 
Des toilettes publiques ?
Un marchand de tapis ? (St Maclou... )
Un salle polyvalente ?........

Ben oui, je cherche un truc insolite, quoi... :rateau:


----------



## asticotboy (28 Juin 2008)

N'était-ce pas l'octroi d'antan ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Un cybercafé ?
> Des toilettes publiques ?
> Un marchand de tapis ? (St Maclou... )
> Un salle polyvalente ?........
> ...


Oui, la photo n'est pas insolite, en soi... :rateau: 
En la postant ici, je sais que l'on peut se permettre (un peu) de blabla...
Ce qui me fait marrer; c'est de voir les touristes s'extasier devant cette "maison de poupée" et la mitrailler... :rateau:
Effectivement, c'était un urinoir public, avec son mur et sa rigole en zinc... 
je me souviens l'avoir "utilisé" une ou deux fois, un soir de beuverie ( qu'est-ce qu'on peut s'emmerder pendant le service militaire !  )...
Il fallait avoir le c&#339;ur bien accroché, ou prendre une grande respiration et espérer que sa vessie ne soit pas trop remplie... :sick: :sick:
Quand il faisait chaud; ça "embaumait" la place à 30m à la ronde... :mouais:


asticotboy a dit:


> N'était-ce pas l'octroi d'antan ?


Je ne sais pas s'il y avait une utilisation "autre", avant la pissotière...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juin 2008)

Oh purée...  Mais c'est que j'avais la bonne réponse, en plus !  (je disais ça pour déconner, moi !)


----------



## al02 (30 Juin 2008)

C'est comme à Chauny, l'Office de Tourisme est installé dans les anciennes toilettes publiques !


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Cherchez le détail.



Et donc, c'est quoi le détail insolite?


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Et donc, c'est quoi le détail insolite?




Chounim a donné la réponse(sauf que c'est à droite, mais y a pas de binouze à gauche, donc...).
C'était ça la question ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

ah





:sleep:


----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

sur une plage à Fréjus





y'en a qui sont doué quand meme.


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

oui, mais à quoi?


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

moi qui voulait inscrire les gamins, ça tombe à l'eau


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

sorry pour le doublon involontaire


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

dur dur la vie 





c'est un cochon de chine (mais en france, photo prise à nice)


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

je mttrais une photo du vétérinaire de mon quartier c'est assez troublant


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Juillet 2008)

Ma première contribution ici, hope you like it 

La retouche est très moyenne puisque faite très rapidement... mais ça m'amusait


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2008)

majorlefou a dit:


> je mttrais une photo du vétérinaire de mon quartier c'est assez troublant





marcelpahud a dit:


> Ma première contribution ici, hope you like it
> 
> La retouche est très moyenne puisque faite très rapidement... mais ça m'amusait



Bienvenue ici

toutefois, afin que les choses se passent plutôt bien pour votre arrivée en ces lieux, je vous demanderais de regarder les consignes de Portfolio avant vos prochains messages (420Ko et 1472 pixels de large, ça fait un peu de restrictif dans l'accès à tous de vos photos même posté en vignette)

ce message est incitatoire mais les consignes ne sont pas discutables.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Juillet 2008)

Ca ka pas pousser.




​


----------



## marcelpahud (11 Juillet 2008)

L'insolite n'est pas franchement l'oiseau lui-même mais le fait qu'il y en a tout un tas qui habitent ici, à savoir Heidelberg en Allemagne


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

tout comme toi, ça m'a interpellé, ces pauvres oiseaux n'ont rien à faire dehors dans nos contrées. Ma photo a été prise cet hiver.


----------



## samoussa (11 Juillet 2008)

venant de moi cette photo est plutôt insolite ... 




​


----------



## asticotboy (12 Juillet 2008)

Cellier pendant la canicule


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Juillet 2008)

Voyage avec les dromadaires... Heu non, chameaux, ils ont deux bosses :rateau:


----------



## Chang (12 Juillet 2008)

Alors me voila dans un nouveau bled dans le sud de la Chine pour une nouvelle mission du boulot ... J'avoue avoir eu quelques surprises au niveau des coutumes locales :

- les petales de roses dans le chiotte de l'hotel ... ca veut etre classe, ca te coupe limite l'envie et apres 2s d'hesitation, ... hein ... quand faut y aller faut y aller ...  ...

Je suis sympa je vous ai eviter le look que ca donne apres que l'envie soit passee ... :rateau: ...

- l'autre photo, c'est un bang ... oui mais un bang dans l'usine ... pleins d'ouvriers en ont ...pour fumer le tabac. Ils reglent la machine et une fois que c'est partie, hopopop ... une petite douille ...  ... de tabac qu'ils disent ...  ...


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2008)

C'est la pose prise par ce gorille que je trouve insolite.


----------



## al02 (13 Juillet 2008)

Nid d'hirondelles dans mon sous-sol ! :love:


----------



## tipatapon (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Nouvelle sur MacG, je vois le nom d'Hégésippe Simon sous ton nom... c'est drôle parce que je suis la petite fille de Paul Birault, le journaliste qui a inventé ce canular.
C'est toujours une petite émotion de voir que quelqu'un s'en amuse encore...!
Merci pour lui.... et sa descendance.
Amitié.


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2008)

on fait ce que l'on peu avec ce que l'on a


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juillet 2008)

... à rester dehors.









Fachos. 


​


----------



## al02 (15 Juillet 2008)

Non, rien. Lastrada arrive à afficher sa photo.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2008)

Ah bon ?

Y'a keud chez moi (10.4.11 + camino)


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juillet 2008)

Aucun problème chez moi, que ce soir avec Safari (3.1.2) ou Firefox (3).


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

dites&#8230; c'est fini là ?


----------



## Lalla (17 Juillet 2008)

​
Je vous rassure immédiatement: ma "voisine" n'est pas suicidaire (encore que je ne connaisse pas vraiment les détails de sa vie). Mais elle est tout naturellement montée sur son toit, néanmoins très haut trouvai-je, pour admirer le cieux rougeoyants du crépuscule (pas évident sur la présente photo :rateau.
Il faut avouer, cependant, que cela fait vraiment un drôle d'effet...


----------



## CatFauve (22 Juillet 2008)

...ça s'endort n'importe quand...







Pour info - ce n'est pas de la bave, hein... c'est un bout de saucisse (très) sèche, tout mâché et pas avalé, parce que Loane s'est endormie, visiblement fatiguée par tout ce boulot...


----------



## joubichou (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (22 Juillet 2008)

Patoch' s'est recyclé ? :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

bah non, y'a marqué pécheur *aimable*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Patoch' s'est recyclé ? :mouais:



nan... Mais ce mec a les qualités requises pour être un pote, un frère, même... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2008)

Au moins 3 choses insolites sur cette photo




Devinez lesquelles


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Juillet 2008)

Je l'ai déjà vu lui! C'est un belge qui sévit le long des courses cyclistes!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Paco rabanne a encore pété une durit? 
Mais ça, c'est plus vraiment insolite.


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2008)

Clic-Image-Blah-Blah-Blah​


----------



## asticotboy (31 Juillet 2008)

Un tas de cailloux


----------



## asticotboy (2 Août 2008)

Une bien belle bulle !


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2008)

encore un qui ne suit pas&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2008)

T'as pas assez de doigts pour les compter : arrête de te faire du mal


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as pas assez de doigts pour les compter : arrête de te faire du mal



mais j'ai encore des doigts moi !  j'ai pas de gosses comme les tiens pour me les ronger 

aux fêtes on se voit cette année ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Août 2008)

à la grand-messe de septembre du Lou P. ?


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

ouais, l'corse il sait pas s'il peut m'accueillir !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Août 2008)

Ben il devrait : je serai du côté de Ouessant et pas à la grand-messe :rose:


/mode langue de pute : d'un autre côté, si c'est pour voir Mackie vomir devant le Lou...


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

dommage, on aurait pu se faire une fin rock'n roll&#8230;


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Août 2008)




----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

_ps : les facteurs ont plein de dérogations au code de la Route. 
_


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

Ah l'Alsace ...


----------



## eyescarz (26 Août 2008)




----------



## Lalla (27 Août 2008)

eyescarz a dit:
			
		

>



jp ???


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Août 2008)




----------



## Miston (28 Août 2008)

Hommage au personnage _Esmerelda Weatherwax_ créé par _Terry Pratchett_ à l'occasion de l'édition 2008 de la Discworld Convention à Birmingham.


----------



## marc-book (28 Août 2008)

.. immeuble de Paris.


----------



## willsdorf (29 Août 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (29 Août 2008)

Faudrait que je retrouve la définition du mot "insolite" tiens...


----------



## willsdorf (29 Août 2008)

:mouais:
n. m. : Fruit du chêne contenant une grosse graine farineuse, enveloppée à sa base dans une cupule à fines aspérités


----------



## Lastrada (29 Août 2008)

Il veut dire qu'il te traite de gland.


----------



## dool (29 Août 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Il veut dire qu'il te traite de gland.



T'as fait des études toi non ?


----------



## Lastrada (29 Août 2008)

Bien au contraire : je suis un autodidacte, j'ai appris à conduire tout seul.


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bien au contraire : je suis un autodidacte, j'ai appris à conduire tout seul.



le manque d'éducation et de civisme se constate effectivement 
En revanche, si tu pouvais poster au lieu de causer 

histoire de ne pas flooder


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

je sais que malheureusement cette situation n'est pas si insolite, mais ça m'étonne toujours.


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Ci-dessous, une photo prise l'année dernière avec mon téléphone mobile, dans le métro parisien (à la station Jaurès), sur laquelle on s'aperçoit que la RATP (la Régie Autonome des Transports Parisiens) ne sait pas toujours écrire le mot _GARE_ Pour GARE DU NORD, ça va ; mais pour GARE DE L'EST ils ont perdu le nord !


----------



## pim (3 Septembre 2008)

Un tout petit escargot dans mes haricots - c'est pas la fin des haricots, c'est juste qu'ils sont bons !








Dead head a dit:


> GARE DE L'EST ils ont perdu le nord !



Sans doute un fonctionnaire nostalgique de son département d'origine, le Gard


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Ci-dessous, une photo prise l'année dernière avec mon téléphone mobile, dans le métro parisien (à la station Jaurès), sur laquelle on s'aperçoit que la RATP (la Régie Autonome des Transports Parisiens) ne sait pas toujours écrire le mot _GARE_ Pour GARE DU NORD, ça va ; mais pour GARE DE L'EST ils ont perdu le nord !



rien que pour ça j'y vais


----------



## clampin (4 Septembre 2008)

hello,

Voici ma contribution du jour....





A bientôt


----------



## plovemax (5 Septembre 2008)

​Pour ceux qui ne sont pas spécialistes de véhicules motorisés
- la voiture représentée est une voiture sans permis
- le Rallye de Paris est un regroupement de voitures de sport


----------



## MamaCass (5 Septembre 2008)

Tant pis...


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2008)

_Je me demande si on a pas atteint la limite du terme insolite, là_...


----------



## GroDan (5 Septembre 2008)

Je me disais en voyant ça, qu'il fallait oser ! Tss, plus rien n'est respecter ! C'est Bibabelou qui va nous dire !
Mais, je sais pas, ça prête à plein d'interprétations : prier pour ne plus qu'il y aie de grêve des Postes, prier pour que les factures se perdent...ect​


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Septembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Je me disais en voyant ça, qu'il fallait oser ! Tss, plus rien n'est respecter ! C'est Bibabelou qui va nous dire !
> Mais, je sais pas, ça prête à plein d'interprétations : prier pour ne plus qu'il y aie de grêve des Postes, prier pour que les factures se perdent...ect​



bin, ce qui me semble manquer de respect c'est que la croix semble à l'abandon sinon, c'est quoi des boites pour des intentions de prière?c'est cool ça!


----------



## GroDan (5 Septembre 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> bin, ce qui me semble manquer de respect c'est que la croix semble à l'abandon sinon, c'est quoi des boites pour des intentions de prière?c'est cool ça!​




Ouais, direct les doléances à Dieu le Pére, excellent 

Bon on reviens au fil ?


----------



## pim (6 Septembre 2008)

Il y a quatre boîtes aux lettres, mais seulement trois sont en fonction (celle du bas à droite n'a pas de nom) : on a donc bien la Sainte Trinité, avec le Père, le Fils et le Saint Esprit 

Pas vraiment une photo mais une capture d'écran insolite : il manque la Reine de pique pour pouvoir finir le jeu ! Un solitaire avec 51 cartes !  (elle n'est pas cachée sous le Roi, et l'application à _crasher_ juste après la capture  ) :





(pour info, il s'agit du jeu pour iPhone Platinum Solitaire (lien vers l'iTunes Store) qui est très bien par ailleurs - il ne m'a fait ça qu'une fois !).


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Je me demande si on a pas atteint la limite du terme insolite, là_...



Je me permets de rebondir parce que ça me titille depuis un moment: c'est quoi une photo insolite? _A mon sens_, c'est la réunion d'un ou plusieurs éléments, objets, personnes, dans un lieu, qu'on a su saisir au bon moment et qui donnent une situation insolite, qui ne le serait plus si on déplaçait un de ces éléments hors du contexte de la photo. Ces éléments n'étant plus réunis.

Un panneau, la posture d'un animal, une capture d'écran, etc. peuvent être cocasses et drôle, mais pas vraiment insolites finalement. Non? 

J'espère que je me suis fait comprendre. Le contexte est super important (en l'occurrence, je range cette échelle dans son cabanon: j'ai de gros doutes sur le fait que la photo qui en sera faite soit très insolite ).

Vous pouvez continuer.


----------



## pim (6 Septembre 2008)

Bon, pour essayer de me rattraper, parce que la précédente n'était pas trop dans les consignes :




Ne me dites pas qu'après avoir atteint le fond, je creuse


----------



## macaronique (6 Septembre 2008)

pim a dit:


> il manque la Reine de pique pour pouvoir finir le jeu !


Ce n'est pas plutôt la reine de carreau qui manque ?


----------



## pim (6 Septembre 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Ce n'est pas plutôt la reine de carreau qui manque ?



Ah ! Voilà donc la raison pour laquelle je perds 1000  chaque fois que je mets les pieds dans un casino !

  

Une autre pour ne pas flooder : j'ai trouvé cela insolite que la rue menant au cimetierre soit une impasse. Mais cela va de soit en réalité, sauf à croire à la vie éternelle, etc.


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2008)

_oui, mais c'est pas le fil des histoires insolites, là...alors non seulement, tu as atteint le fond, tu t'es enfoncé et finalement pratiquement enterré...insolite comme démarche, non?  ...bref..revenons aux photos insolites, merci_


----------



## rigolpazavexa (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

C'était cela l'insolite.

La piquer au vif pour qu'elle se casse avec celle de carreau, afin, couchés dans le trèfle, de rester avec la dame de cur  :mouais::mouais:

JM



macaronique a dit:


> Ce n'est pas plutôt la reine de carreau qui manque ?


----------



## cornelie (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Septembre 2008)

C'est parce qu'il y a la date en surimpression qu'elle est insolite ?


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Septembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'est parce qu'il y a la date en surimpression qu'elle est insolite ?



mais non  c'est parce que le mec au tambour n'est pas dans le bon sens ..


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2008)

tout est dans le drapeau sur le tambour j'imagine, des gars déguisés quoi&#8230; mais différents.


----------



## cornelie (18 Septembre 2008)

La vieille armée Suisse du canton de Vaud à ce rassemblement de vieux gréements à Brest 2008 était vraiment insolite et surprenait la foule .
Pour la date : Premiers moments d'utilisation de mon Nikon tout neuf ,mauvaise manipulation .


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> La vieille armée Suisse du canton de Vaud à ce rassemblement de vieux gréements à Brest 2008 était vraiment insolite et surprenait la foule.



_En écrivant celà, tu décris bien le problème auquel on est souvent confronté ici...l'histoire, le contexte, le moment peuvent être insolites, mais la photo peut ne pas être en mesure de restranscrire cela...le caractère insolite tombe complètement à plat. Alors tout le monde s'interroge...Qu'y a-t-il d'insolite à voir un musicien costumé dans une fête limite folklorique? 
C'est aussi toute la qualité du photographe d'être capable de recréer cela, ou même de saisir un moment insolite.
_


----------



## plovemax (18 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _En écrivant celà, tu décris bien le problème auquel on est souvent confronté ici...l'histoire, le contexte, le moment peuvent être insolites, mais la photo peut ne pas être en mesure de restranscrire cela...le caractère insolite tombe complètement à plat. Alors tout le monde s'interroge...Qu'y a-t-il d'insolite à voir un musicien costumé dans une fête limite folklorique?
> C'est aussi toute la qualité du photographe d'être capable de recréer cela, ou même de saisir un moment insolite.
> _



Michael Freeman consacre un chapitre à ce sujet dans son livre "L'oeil du photographe et l'art de la composition" : le titre de ce chapitre c'est Clair ou ambigu? Freeman ne conclu pas vraiment mais soulève deux trois points. Le premier c'est que les photos dont le sujet est clair par rapport à l'objectif visé à certes les préférences des rédactions ( ce qu'il appelle les photos type Life Magazine) par contre elles n'implique que peu le spectateur dans leur lecture. A l'inverse, une photo ambigu étant plus difficile à traduire le photographe doit s'attacher à "forcer" le spectateur à s'interroger. Les légendes prennent alors toutes leur importance en ce sens qu'elles participent à la compréhension de l'image. Cependant elles ne sont pas les seules. D'après lui la composition est d'autant plus fondamentale sur ce type d'image.

Ainsi, mon interprétation du problème sur cette image serait la suivante. Le titre parle de Vaudois. De même il y a le drapeau du canton de Vaud (premier problème il n'est pas vraiment identifiable). Donc une partie du sujet nous parle Suisses. En décortiquant, on note un trois mât en arrière plan (ou un navire du genre je ne suis pas spécialiste en vieux gréements  ) Navire qu'on voit peu dans la confédération helvétique. Mais le titre nous confirme que nous sommes à Brest, ouf. Voilà on avait tous les éléments pour conclure ce qui pouvait être insolite. Cependant, personnellement, je n'ai pas fait cet effort de compréhension (et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul). Il m'a manqué un guide. Peut-être la composition (le drapeau et le navire plus visible)? Un petit texte explicatif accompagnant? Autre chose?

M'enfin je fais des remarques très théoriques mais dans la pratique je ne suis pas forcément très doué.

Ch'sais si j'ai été bien clair là :rateau:


----------



## dofre b (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## dadoo113 (23 Septembre 2008)

pim a dit:


> Bon, pour essayer de me rattraper, parce que la précédente n'était pas trop dans les consignes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en entrand sur l'ile de Porquerolles non ? si c'est de là, dans le bateau, il y avait aussi un panneau "pipe interdite" (la pipe qu'on fume), j'avais pas mon app photo ce jour là, mais j'ai bien ri!!


----------



## lamidenis (23 Septembre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> il y avait aussi un panneau "pipe interdite" (la pipe qu'on fume)


+ 1 pour la petite précision


----------



## GroDan (25 Septembre 2008)

Vous devriez ouvrir le fil "Raconter une image insolite qu'un pote vous a décrite.":mouais:

D'un commun insolite:mouais:



​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Septembre 2008)

Insolite comme démarche...


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## giga64 (25 Septembre 2008)

Escroc !!!! 

Un chat à trois pattes ça peut pas s'perdre... ça tourne en rond


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## benkenobi (29 Septembre 2008)

Je comprends pas...


----------



## asticotboy (29 Septembre 2008)

Ben toi je sais pas trop dans ton coin, mais de part chez moi, peu d'endroits sont interdits aux bicyclettes...


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ben toi je sais pas trop dans ton coin, mais de part chez moi, peu d'endroits sont interdits aux bicyclettes...



On voit que tu te déplaces...en ouature !Parce que Belfort-Montbéliard à vélo...


----------



## asticotboy (29 Septembre 2008)

Bah... y a toujours trevenans, chatenois, etc... t'as pas fait le lion ce week end ?


----------



## dadoo113 (29 Septembre 2008)

L'immeuble en face de chez moi joue presque à tetris... ?!
PS : une de mes premières photos sur le forum, j'veux bien des avis de vrais photographes !







J'espère que ma photo respecte les dimensions, sinon indiquez le moi, je corrigerais !


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2008)

taille, poids nickel, tu pourrais même aller un peu plus haut en poids, et diminuer ta compression
t'es à 36 ko pour 150  la différence est vite visible

Pour le reste, le sujet est picturalement intéressant, l'angle non, et trop de flou
sur pied, et en prenant son temps


----------



## dadoo113 (29 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> taille, poids nickel, tu pourrais même aller un peu plus haut en poids, et diminuer ta compression
> t'es à 36 ko pour 150  la différence est vite visible
> 
> Pour le reste, le sujet est picturalement intéressant, l'angle non, et trop de flou
> sur pied, et en prenant son temps



j'aurai voulu prendre face à l'immeuble, mais il faudrait que je sois en lévitation, car j'habite au 10ème étage !!! je suis limité par mon (tout petit) balcon, pour l'angle  j'étais sur pied, et avec le retardateur, en mode TV avec une pose trop longue peut etre? (je débute)


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Octobre 2008)

Et en ce jour, les vaches volent    et les banques reprennent de l'altitude.


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (2 Octobre 2008)

Insolites, insolites...


----------



## Binouche (3 Octobre 2008)

Alors, pour qui vous allez voter ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Octobre 2008)

Ben pour personne, pourquoi ?


----------



## Nexka (5 Octobre 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et en ce jour, les vaches volent    et les banques reprennent de l'altitude.
> 
> "La vache qui vole"​



Ca me fait penser à un truc que dis mon papa chaque fois que l'on traverse un champ criblé de bouses de vache:
"Heureusement que les vaches ne volent pas  " 
:affraid:


----------



## Binouche (5 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que ce panneau est unique au monde (non, sans déconner).


----------



## benkenobi (5 Octobre 2008)

En fait ici c'est un peu devenu le fil des "Panneaux insolites", non ?


----------



## Binouche (5 Octobre 2008)

Faut dire qu'il y a matière...

Je crois que j'en ai 1 ou 2 autres et que je peux en avoir plus si je les retrouve pour les prendre en photos si ça t'intéresse


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2008)

le monsieur est parti faire une course a carrouf, mais c'est pas lui qui a gagné mais la simca rally 








​


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Octobre 2008)

Vu dans le Marais. J'allais quand même pas ouvrir un fil de photos grivoises.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Octobre 2008)

Sous ton balcon 

Que ceux qui ont lu "saoul" se dénoncent immédiatement


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Octobre 2008)

Statue tombée du premier président de la République Démocratique du Congo Kasa-Vubu. Trouvée dans un tout petit village Singini, dans le Mayumbe, au Bas-Congo.


----------



## Binouche (21 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas vous, mais moi j'en vois pas tous les jours des furtifs  Cet avion est hallucinant tellement il est silencieux. Et tout plat, on le distingue à peine quand il ne fait pas le beau à nous montrer ses formes...



​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2008)

Belle photo de cerf-volant!


----------



## Binouche (21 Octobre 2008)

Arrete, pourtant j'ai bien fait gaffe d'enlever les fils sous paint


----------



## richard-deux (22 Octobre 2008)

J'aime l'humour des publicitaires. :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai longtemps hésité à poster cette photo puis venant dans le fil et regardant celle du dessus, je me dis que celle-ci aura en plus le mérite d'être une jolie photo. N'en demeure pas moins que pour accentuer le côté insolite, mon bonhomme, sympatique au demeurant, s'est enfilé pas moins de trois canettes d'un demi litre sous mon pif, le tout en pas 5 minutes... D'ailleurs, la dernière est encore posée sur le parapet...

Si cette photo choque, elle peut être supprimée sans que j'en prenne ombrage. Peut être l'habitude de vivre avec des handicapés dans son entourage désinibe...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Octobre 2008)

Tu sais, il y a près de 90% d'handicapés sur le réseau...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Si cette photo choque, elle peut être supprimée sans que j'en prenne ombrage.


Ben moi elle me choque pas (d'ailleurs on se demande bien en quoi une photo d'un gars sur un fauteuil roulant pourrait choquer mais bon...)
Par contre j'ai du mal a voir en quoi elle est insolite...


Ou alors c'est a cause du panneau interdit aux chiens? :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2008)

Ah ben tiens, en ce qui me concerne, je faisais justement remarquer à vleroy que sa photo était la bienvenue après pas mal de photos insolites qui n'en étaient pas vraiment. La sienne est construite, composées de plusieurs éléments, qui, réunis, en font une photo insolite. Et il s'en dégage plusieurs messages. Chacun y verra ensuite ce qu'il voudra.

Voilà.  Je posterais bien une photo insolite, mais je n'ai rien d'intéressant sous la main et la souris... y a pourtant quelques panneaux dans la rue en-bas de chez moi, mais je vous épargnerai ça.


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre j'ai du mal a voir en quoi elle est insolite...
> Ou alors c'est a cause du panneau interdit aux chiens? :afraid:



oui et non pour le panneau, il renforce l'image mais n'a rien d'insolite et sans rapport avec le bonhomme



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, en ce qui me concerne, je faisais justement remarquer à vleroy que sa photo était la bienvenue après pas mal de photos insolites qui n'en étaient pas vraiment. La sienne est construite, composées de plusieurs éléments, qui, réunis, en font une photo insolite. *Et il s'en dégage plusieurs messages. Chacun y verra ensuite ce qu'il voudra.*



j'ajouterai par rapport à Webo que je ne suis pas surpris de sa remarque (positive) car cette photo est un exemple typique de ce qu'il avait défini comme insolite. Si le gars n'est plus là, avec sa bière sur le parapet, à deux mètres de l'escalier de la plage que seuls ses yeux verront, face à cette immensité et ce spectacle. 

Je crois qu'elle touche autant qu'elle est insolite. Insolite dans le sens où si le gars n'est pas là, avec ce que l'on voit, cette photo n'est même pas intéressante...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2008)

Bon si on veut mais ce que je trouve dommage alors c'est qu'on ne voit pas mieux la binouze.
Quoi qu'il en soit mon commentaire ne concernait pas la qualité de la photo qui est effectivement très sympa.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Octobre 2008)

Roulez bourré


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2008)

_Ce sujet a de moins en moins de sens, si tant est qu'il n'en ait jamais eu..._
_Je ne vois rien d'insolite en ce qui me concerne, vleroy. Les bords de la mer, la contemplation, un handicapé, quoi de plus logique, finalement? 
Le débat n'est pas savoir si elle est "belle" ou pas. De même que je ne vois rien d'insolite à photographier un panneau pas insolite  
Il y a moyen de créer de l'insolite grâce à la photo, mais plus ça va, moins c'est ce qu'on constate ici. Si le photographe est obligé de faire tout un laïus, c'est qu'il a loupé quelque chose ! Dans ce cas, autant ne pas mettre de photo.

_


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Je ne vois rien d'insolite en ce qui me concerne, vleroy. Les bords de la mer, la contemplation, un handicapé, quoi de plus logique, finalement?
> Le débat n'est pas savoir si elle est "belle" ou pas. De même que je ne vois rien d'insolite à photographier un panneau pas insolite
> _



Encore une fois, je me suis appuyé sur la définition qu'en avait fait webo, à savoir une situation particulière (pas forcément drôle d'ailleurs) que l'on surprend avec nos objectifs...



yvos a dit:


> _Ce sujet a de moins en moins de sens, si tant est qu'il n'en ait jamais eu..._
> _ Dans ce cas, autant ne pas mettre de photo.
> 
> _



j'ai coupé pour résumer  puisque personne n'est capable de donner une définition stricte et applicable 



yvos a dit:


> _
> Le débat n'est pas savoir si elle est "belle" ou pas.
> _



j'ai même hésité à la poster ailleurs  et je vous invite à regarder le traitement noir et blanc encore plus réussi à mon sens (mais vous savez où  )


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Encore une fois, je me suis appuyé sur la définition qu'en avait fait webo, à savoir une situation particulière (pas forcément drôle d'ailleurs) que l'on surprend avec nos objectifs...



_Oui...et...crois-tu que ta photo illustre vraiment ça? Visiblement, il y a des doutes. Et manifestement, tu t'es senti obligé d'expliquer le contexte, etc, pour rendre un caractère insolite à la photo qui prise seule, ne l'est pas. Je n'ai rien contre ce genre de choses, mais il ne faut pas non plus ériger cela en exemple _




> j'ai coupé pour résumer  puisque personne n'est capable de donner une définition stricte et applicable



_Vous êtes bien assez grands pour faire marcher votre libre arbitre. Nous n'allons pas définir dans les stricts détails ce qu'il faut faire ou pas, même si la tentation est grande   . Maintenant, dans ce que tu as coupé, il y a quelque chose de très juste et essentiel (forcément, je l'ai écrit :style: ) : Si le photographe est obligé de faire tout un laïus, c'est qu'il a loupé quelque chose !  _




vleroy a dit:


> j'ai même hésité à la poster ailleurs



_C'était certainement ce qu'il y avait de mieux à faire_.


----------



## GroDan (24 Octobre 2008)

...mais qu'est ce que ça cause ! Ca intellectualise à bloc, tous les fils photo sont devenu des espaces de conversations sans fin...
On se croira sur photim

Portfolio n'est pas une agora !!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2008)

*RENDEZ NOUS ALEM!* 
​ 


​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2008)

Photo prise hier après-midi place de la Bourse à Bordeaux


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Photo prise hier après-midi place de la Bourse à Bordeaux



Il y a une année, c'était exactement la même chose


----------



## paradize (26 Octobre 2008)

Ca doit être pour une journée contre le cancer du sein. Le rouge est le symbole contre le sida, rose contre le cancer du sein......


----------



## Lalla (27 Octobre 2008)

Une des seules universités au monde (la mienne), j'imagine, dans laquelle on nous fait travailler à côté des moutons (je m'excuse pour la qualité pourrie mais les conditions photographiques depuis la bibliothèque étaient difficiles).




On se sent intensément observés... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Alors photo insolite ou pas???

 Toujours la même question qui reste sans réponse 
​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui serait insolite c'est un chasseur mort à côté du panneau


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Octobre 2008)

Oui 

Sinon je n'y vois rien d'insolite...


----------



## Bob Magenta (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut à  tous... mon premier message sur ce forum et déjà je suis pas sérieux... 

Voilà ce que ma compagne m'a ramené d'une petite visite à la Fnac de Nice ce matin :






Quand la Fnac nous fait des blagues....


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2008)

sandy1977 a dit:


> toff
> Alors photo insolite ou pas???
> 
> Toujours la même question qui reste sans réponse
> ...



si je comprend bien, c'est aux autres de faire attention et pas aux chasseurs  blaireaux


----------



## willsdorf (30 Octobre 2008)

Rien d'insolite, ni singulier ni surprenant, je sais .


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Novembre 2008)

pour moi, cette photo est insolite, mais bon, cela devient de plus en plus difficile à cerner ce concept...







spéciale dédicace pour "rouge alivre"


----------



## playaman (4 Novembre 2008)

Sur une des collines qui entourent Bamako :


----------



## elsueco (16 Novembre 2008)

_Edit: Merci de lire les règles - on poste des photos, ici_


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## elsueco (17 Novembre 2008)

elsueco a dit:


> _Edit: Merci de lire les règles - on poste des photos, ici_


la connerie, une capture d'écran n'est pas une photo, la prochaine fois je prendrais en photo mon écran d'ordi comme celui qui a poster la photo du site d'apple avec le nouveau macbook.  
Je sais pas qui est le con qui a supprimé ma photo mais bon les régles c'est aussi des photos INSOLITES donc plusieurs photos du sujets  seront à supprimer.


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2008)

Personne n'a supprimé "ta photo" pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il n'y en avait pas . 
Sinon, "le con" qui a supprimé une partie de message, c'est moi  D'une part, tu enfreins les règles - Portfolio est dédié à vos créations au sens général et ce fil est dédié aux photos insolites - pas à des captures d'écrans ridicules. Par ailleurs, c'est écrit *noir sur blanc* dans le premier message que tu n'as pas daigné lire (ou comprendre). 
D'autre part, tu insultes un autre membre sans discernement, ce qui est au delà de la conduite tolérable sur un forum quel qu'il soit. 
Enfin, j'en profite pour répondre directement à l'alerte que tu as faite à destination des modérateurs: si le message de Bob magenta n'a pas été édité, c'est au moins parce que c'est une photo et qu'il se conforme aux règles formelles, contrairement à toi. Saisis-tu la nuance? 
Donc je pense que tu vas aller faire un tour ailleurs et tu seras accueilli ici normalement quand tu seras dans de meilleures dispositions


----------



## asticotboy (21 Novembre 2008)

Bientôt le Tour de France ?


----------



## iFabien (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## boodou (9 Décembre 2008)

au hasard d'un couloir de métro


----------



## vleroy (10 Décembre 2008)

Ca n'empêche pas de mettre sa propre musique sur un ipod ou autre balladeur... Comme quoi vouloir faire le réac ou de la politique à deux balles conduit souvent à écrire beaucoup de connerie
belle photo sinon


----------



## Endymion 3057 (10 Décembre 2008)

Celle là..moi je l'appelle: Ulysse   ..


----------



## Dead head (10 Décembre 2008)

Ça a beau être bientôt l'hiver, je trouve que la nuit est longue à la RATP (Régie Autonome des Transports Parisiens).

Photo prise avec mon iPhone :



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Décembre 2008)

Endymion 3057 a dit:


> Celle là..moi je l'appelle: Ulysse   ..



Je trouve que la silhouette se rapproche du Poseidon du musée d'Athènes.


----------



## Endymion 3057 (10 Décembre 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je trouve que la silhouette se rapproche du Poseidon du musée d'Athènes.



Effectivement  ..c'est assez saisissant d'ailleurs..on dirait bien que le découpage à été fait à partir de cette statue ..

Moi après..j'ai juste colorié dedans  ..

Merci pour l'info  ..


----------



## piercoco (11 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19444


----------



## Gz' (11 Décembre 2008)

A Pasar Seni, place très réputée auprès des touristes (qui manquent de classe de temps en temps    En Malaisie


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Décembre 2008)

Sinon elle ne manque de rien


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2008)

_Edit : Alors ça, c'est petit, mado. Je proteste ! _


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2008)

C'est une église chrétienne ?


----------



## pascalady971 (12 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> C'est une église chrétienne ?



Le 11 septembre ??


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2008)

pascalady971 a dit:


> Le 11 septembre ??


Au cas ou yaurait encore un con qu'aurait pas pigé.


----------



## dadoo113 (14 Décembre 2008)

*voilà d'où Steve Jobs tire son inspiration : des bougies !*


----------



## macdani (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## macdani (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## boodou (14 Décembre 2008)

@macdani : 
t'es où exactement en ce moment ?  _(edit : à Bali, je viens de voir le titre &#8230_
les coqs tu les vois roses à cause des champignons c'est ça ?


----------



## macdani (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un peu hésité à me faire une nouvelle coupe par le coiffeur du coin...


----------



## vleroy (15 Décembre 2008)

Hier, au marché de noêl, folklore normand... En arrière de la scène, je contemple la foule massée quand mon oeil aperçoit un type, les larmes aux yeux, comme une groupie face au spectacle... Le vin chaud devant être au maximum, mon gus se met à prier. La scène est surréaliste et drôle et je me décide à le shooter. Là, il me voit et m'offre une série de photos surréalistes. Celle-ci reflète cette série que je trouve insolite. 



​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Drôle je ne sais pas. Insolite peut-être.
Pour ma part, j'ai été saisi par l'émotion qui se dégage du bonhomme.
Emouvant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Je plussoie!


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

_"Avec le temps __va tout s'en va _"
Avec le temps on prend de l'embonpoint


----------



## cornelie (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

Cette photo aurait été encore plus insolite s'il y avait eu marqué sur l'affiche "Fête de la moule".


----------



## piercoco (15 Décembre 2008)

Pfffffffffff !!! et les merguez alors !!!!!


----------



## macdani (15 Décembre 2008)

Je l'avais posté dans "Plus belles photos"
Mais elle a été supprimé parce que monsieur "BON GOÛT"ne la pas trouvée assez belle....:mouais:
J'espère qu'ici dans les insolite elle trouvera sa place....


----------



## vleroy (15 Décembre 2008)

macdani a dit:


> ça c'est pas à moi qu'il faut le dire....



tes photos dans l'ensemble manquent de netteté, ça c'est pas un problème de goût


----------



## macdani (15 Décembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tes photos dans l'ensemble manquent de netteté, ça c'est pas un problème de goût



A ne ma confondre la "pratique" et le "goût"!
contrairement au goût, la pratique ça s'apprend....:rateau:

Ps: ceci dit, je suis preneur de tout conseil me permettant d'améliorer ma technique non pas mes goût! (avoir du goût c'est mon métier... donc cìest peut-être moi qui pourrait t'en donner!!!)


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2008)

_Le monsieur "bon goût" vous salue bien bas 

On repasse aux photos, maintenant


ps: macdani, tu essaieras également de lire les règles avant d'en rajouter_


----------



## macdani (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

hey macdani !
tu vas pas nous balancer toutes tes photos de vacances à Bali quand même !  :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> hey macdani !
> tu vas pas nous balancer toutes tes photos de vacances à Bali quand même !  :sleep:



Si si apparemment... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

D'autant qu'elles sont vachement insolites (bon le Gremlins je dis pas :rateau...


----------



## Gz' (20 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2008)

macdani a dit:


> Je l'avais posté dans "Plus belles photos"
> Mais elle a été supprimé parce que monsieur "BON GOÛT"ne la pas trouvée assez belle....:mouais:



Je te conseille d'éviter ce genre de remarque ici. La prochaine fois, tu dégages...



macdani a dit:


> avoir du goût c'est mon métier




Ce post n'attend aucune réponse.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Décembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ce post n'attend aucune réponse.



*Promis *


----------



## jeromemac (20 Décembre 2008)

c'est quoi qui est null bordeaux ou l'embarquement?


----------



## sundance (22 Décembre 2008)

et un tigre dans sa piscine c'est pas insolite çà!


----------



## fredintosh (22 Décembre 2008)

Ôte-moi un doute : tu as vraiment pris cette photo ?


----------



## sundance (22 Décembre 2008)

oui bien sûr  en vacances en république dominicaine, j'en reviens, c'est dans un parc animalier


----------



## fredintosh (22 Décembre 2008)

Ah bon désolé, ça faisait un peu "photo truquée trouvée sur le net".
Mais pourquoi pas.


----------



## macdani (31 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Ralfix (2 Janvier 2009)

Toute la crêche en sequins, quelle patience... quand au bon gout


----------



## macdani (2 Janvier 2009)

Raph][e;4952320 a dit:
			
		

> ... quand au bon gout




Moi en tout cas j'aime bien!
je trouve même ça beaucoup mieux....
Mais bon c'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle de ma part...:rose:


----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Moi en tout cas j'aime bien!
> je trouve même ça beaucoup mieux....
> Mais bon c'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle de ma part...:rose:




Naaaaaaaaan !!!! sérieux ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Mais bon c'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle de ma part...:rose:



Coiffeur pour dames ?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Moi en tout cas j'aime bien!
> je trouve même ça beaucoup mieux....
> Mais bon c'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle de ma part...:rose:



c'est bien d'assumer...  :rateau:


----------



## Ralfix (2 Janvier 2009)

J'aurai du poster la crêche en coquillages peints, ca aurait mis tout le monde d'accord


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2009)

_On en revient aux photos "insolites", merci _


----------



## macdani (2 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Coiffeur pour dames ?...








Ni pour homme ni pour dame!:afraid:
Même si je manie assez bien les ciseaux...


----------



## IP (3 Janvier 2009)

Tour de Pise et tour Eiffel en bouteille de pastis (vues au fin fond des Alpes de haute Provence)


----------



## duracel (18 Janvier 2009)




----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> photo d'une plaque avec un nom



si insolite, signifie le sourire, ta photo est sûrement insolite, mais là n'est pas mon propos. Je trouve heurtant ce type de photo très précise faisant référence à un nom et un métier. Certes tu n'es pas le premier, mais je trouve que l'insolite cède la place à la moquerie digne d'une cour d'école (tu sais quand on avait dix ans et que l'on se moquait des noms des camarades).

Pour réfléchir donc


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> si insolite, signifie le sourire, ta photo est sûrement insolite, mais là n'est pas mon propos. Je trouve heurtant ce type de photo très précise faisant référence à un nom et un métier. Certes tu n'es pas le premier, mais je trouve que l'insolite cède la place à la moquerie digne d'une cour d'école (tu sais quand on avait dix ans et que l'on se moquait des noms des camarades).
> 
> Pour réfléchir donc



Comme celle-ci ? :rose:


----------



## GroDan (21 Janvier 2009)

Insolite : qui n'est pas dans l'ordre des choses. On est d'accord, hein ?





à 12 h 00 aujourd'hui, je ne passe jamais par là _*d'habitude*_ ​


----------



## vleroy (22 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme celle-ci ? :rose:



Jésus est allé à l'école?


----------



## piercoco (22 Janvier 2009)

Pas l'air content le volatil !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2009)

A quand le panneau "Panneau inondé" ?


----------



## Lastrada (26 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2009)

(*c'est pas une vraie photo mais bon je tente.*. .... pour une fois qu'on me laisse un délai raisonnable que je peux tenir  :rateau:  )

_edit: si tu le dis toi même... _


----------



## Lastrada (31 Janvier 2009)

- Aïe.​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2009)

Ben non !!!!!!! C'est à 20 m de chez moi ! 
...ça donne envie d'y aller non !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Février 2009)

Prise par mon amie avec un de nos deux APN


----------



## macdani (15 Février 2009)




----------



## iZiDoR (19 Février 2009)

à Cuba....


----------



## sundance (20 Février 2009)




----------



## macinside (21 Février 2009)

comprendra qui pourra


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2009)

:love:

Et où se trouve cet usurpateur ?!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2009)

Une vitrine vantant le miracle de la reproduction, le tout joliment décoré par une corde à nuds, cela ne m'étonne point...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

macdani a dit:


> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2173/25/74/637183637/n637183637_2068996_41.jpg


dans un genre un peu similaire... vu en dessous d'un pont d'autoroute


----------



## Baracca (9 Mars 2009)

Et pour agrandissement en 10 Mpx: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9G4BPDH7

Ps:seul le nom de l'espèce en Latin a été changer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

C'est ça que tu veux dire ?


----------



## Baracca (10 Mars 2009)

devine steph1776 
Sortie du décor, ça fait de suite moins classe :style:  

En voici une autre:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2009)

C'est bougrement insolite dis donc...


----------



## Baracca (10 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bougrement insolite dis donc...



On fait ce qu'on peut


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2009)




----------



## Baracca (13 Mars 2009)

Je me suis trompé de chemin,... j'ai le droit de faire demi-tour ou je dois attendre le prochain panneau signalétique


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Mars 2009)

Doivent pas manquer de pièces ces gars là


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (17 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bougrement insolite dis donc...



pas mieux


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2009)

Février : la Margeride attendait le printemps


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Il y'a 12000 ans en plein coeur de l'actuel désert du Sahara:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il y'a 12000 ans en plein coeur de l'actuel désert du Sahara:



'Tain! Ils ont dû le cogner fort contre le rocher...


----------



## Baracca (18 Mars 2009)

Moitié tracteur et moitié barque c'est assé insolite ou non


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain! Ils ont dû le cogner fort contre le rocher...



C'est pour ça qu'il n'y en a plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Moitié tracteur et moitié barque c'est assé insolite ou non



t'aime bien le moteur à explosion, toi !


----------



## GroDan (19 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Moitié tracteur et moitié barque c'est assé insolite ou non



Incroyable, une barge ! C'est vraiment fou !


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

Quand l'administration personnalise vos courriers... ah c'est sûr avec les ateliers collage on va faire diminuer le chômage...





Enfin tant que vous voterez pour des guignols... je ferai des photos pour m'occuper


----------



## magicPDF (19 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> devine steph1776
> Sortie du décor, ça fait de suite moins classe :style:
> 
> En voici une autre:
> (Dinosaure)



Je parie 1 euro contre une action eurotunnel que cette image a été prise du coté de Bidon (Ardèche)...
Me gourre-je ?


----------



## magicPDF (19 Mars 2009)

Shooté dans l'Ariège, l'AR-plan est très important pour bien situer l'image...


----------



## magicPDF (20 Mars 2009)

Un petit resto sympa...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il y'a 12000 ans en plein coeur de l'actuel désert du Sahara:
> 
> _TOF_



va bien y avoir un Geek passant par ici pour demander : "c'est snow leopard ?"  



tof intéressante  encore une fois mon jp, ça donne vraiment envie ton désert


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> va bien y avoir un Geek passant par ici pour demander : "c'est snow leopard ?"



Apple vend dans le tiers monde? 
Ah bah oui, avec la conversion apple 1$ = 1 euro = 1 franc CFA
Qu'est-ce que je suis con... avant ils leur tombaient des bouteilles de coca, maintenant des macbook 
Les dieux sont vraiment tombés sur la tête


----------



## GroDan (21 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Quand l'administration personnalise vos courriers... ah c'est sûr avec les ateliers collage on va faire diminuer le chômage...
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8mofl_pole-emploi-le-logo-a-coute-500-000_news
> 
> Enfin tant que vous voterez pour des guignols... je ferai des photos pour m'occuper



je sais pas mettre les vidéos...​ 




​


----------



## Chang (21 Mars 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> [matelas ???]​




C'est quoi ta photo la ???


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

Je me demande aussi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Dimanche dernier, fin de la trève hivernale des expulsions de locataires. Expulsion égale tout le matos sur le trottoir !


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

Ah. On serait donc plutôt dans la logique et pas dans l'insolite, non ? Je ne sais pas chez vous, mais autour de moi, des matelas qui trainent dans la rue, c'est chaque semaine que j'en croise&#8230;
Enfin, c'est vrai qu'à chacun son insolite.


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2009)

si on te dit que le matelas est fourni par la RATP, qui fournit déjà le siège d'où le vieux contemple la manifestation qui passe, ça devient plus insolite?
Bah alors on va faire comme ça


----------



## Chang (21 Mars 2009)

Dans tous les cas, si il faut une demie page d'explication pour justifier le caractere insolite de la photo en question, c'est quand meme pas bon signe ...


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, si il faut une demie page d'explication pour justifier le caractere insolite de la photo en question, c'est quand meme pas bon signe ...



C'est comme isolé une phrase dans un discours, c'est toujours dangereux... Mais ça alimente la gazette  comme ici d'ailleurs... C'est dommage que le travail d'ensemble qui a été proposé soit résumé à ce cliché incompris comme le texte joint... Regarder ne veut pas dire comprendre...

Je t'ai proposé une explication, une possible... elle n'engage que moi... Elle te plait tant mieux... Concentre toi sur l'artiste, tu vas encore y gagner


----------



## GroDan (21 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> C'est quoi ta photo la ???



Et ben, un simple matelas taché de sang menstruel et il faut s'expliquer ? Bah ! Par nos contrées, les matelas ne sont pas nombreux abandonné dans la rue, ici, nous avons un systéme de déchetteries plutôt performant. maintenant, puisque vous n'y voyez rien d'insolite, pour moi, petit provincial, c'est un peu une évidence, notre ville est rarement crade, les gens sont en général assez bien éduqué de ce coté là. Mais la vue de la manif, de ce matelas et de l'arrêt de bus avec ses occupants, constitue à mon sens un mélange assez insolite !





Maintenant je suis pas seul à l'avoir faite, faut croire que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir trouvé un sens absurde à cette combinaison d'éléments...
Maintenant pour le texte...faire de l'humour à 2hoo du mat, je dois bien convenir que ça ne fait rire que moi, cependant, j'me comprends...:love:
​


----------



## GroDan (21 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, si il faut une demie page d'explication pour justifier le caractere insolite de la photo en question, c'est quand meme pas bon signe ...


 nan nan rien !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Eh ! les amis, il fait beau temps dehors, lachez le clavier un peu, prenez l'appareil photo et allez faire des photos insolites, pour ma part j'y cours de ce pas.......................


----------



## Chang (22 Mars 2009)

Ta photo la, on voit pas la manif, on voit pas que c'est du sang, on voit un occupant dans ce quon devine etre un arret de bus ...

Je persiste sur ce que j'ai ecrit plus haut. Si tu dois expliquer, fais le, mais n'attend pas que l'on comprenne si tu serres sur un bout de matelas avec un bout d'abris bus ... c'est dingue ca ... deja avec la seconde photo on comprend un peu mieux.

Que ce soit insolite au sens sociale, soit ... encore que ...

Mais peut etre j'ai mal compris le sens de ce fil. Je m'attends a des photos surprenantes mais droles ... 



> Eh ! les amis, il fait beau temps dehors, lachez le clavier un peu, prenez l'appareil photo et allez faire des photos insolites



Nan il pleut la, et je bosse tout le week end ... et "faire des photos insolites" ca me plait pas ... je prefererais en poster si je rencontre une situation insolite, comme celle de JPMiss avec son paneau dans le desert ...


----------



## magicPDF (22 Mars 2009)

La voi(ture) de son maître.


----------



## Katana29 (23 Mars 2009)

Un drame qui aurait pu être évité, si l'illettrisme n'était pas aussi répandu chez les jeunes! 

insolite? Je l'espère.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2009)

Katana29 a dit:
			
		

> Un drame qui aurait pu être évite*r*, si l'illettrisme n'était pas aussi répandu chez les jeunes!



Effectivement


----------



## dadoo113 (23 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Effectivement



non, il aurait pu être évité (il aurait pu être fini, et non il aurait pu être finir !) assez insolite celle là, mais marrante !


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2009)

Et c'est un vrai vin, pas un grand mais qui se boit bien paraît-il, y a aussi "boire tue"


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5965/image2h.jpg
> 
> Et c'est un vrai vin, pas un grand mais qui se boit bien paraît-il, y a aussi "boire tue"



*MAIS IL EST TOUT POURRI TON GRILLE-PAIN !!! *

_et la vis pas complètement rentrée en haut à droite ça craint &#8230;_


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2009)

C'est évidemment pas chez moi et c'est un appart de paidai, donc tu vois tout s'explique :rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jugnin (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2009)

La mob à Mackie! :love:


----------



## jugnin (24 Mars 2009)

J'aurais peut-être dû poster dans le jeu de Fab', c'est vrai...


----------



## mocmoc (24 Mars 2009)

Ok donc là c'est une pub pour un film d'animation (genre WallE) dans les pissotière de l'aéroport de Gatwick (Londres, donc).
Eh bah avec ca, si ils remplissent pas les salles.. !.. 


​


----------



## Baracca (24 Mars 2009)

... se cachait lors d'une séances de photos d'orchidées


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2009)

@ mocmoc: Si elle était nette on se rendrait sûrement mieux compte à quel point elle est insolite....


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2009)

Sans doute un APN de téléphone portable


----------



## mocmoc (24 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sans doute un APN de téléphone portable


Désolé j'ai que mon iPhone. :mouais:


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

C'est insolite de la pub dans les chiottes ???

Mince alors ... je ne suis vraiment plus au fait des choses de la vie en 2009 ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2009)

Finalement ce qui me parait le plus insolite c'est qu'il existe des appareils (au sens large) capable de faire des photos aussi pourries.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2009)

l'appareil n'y est pour rien... juste une histoire de main qui tremble en entrant dans des chiottes... une photo de branleur quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> ... se cachait lors d'une séances de photos d'orchidées



Moi il me rappelle un petit excité qui est beaucoup dans l'actualité ces temps ci !


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2009)

Ah ok, je comprend mieux maintenant, là. C'est un peu un test de Rorschach une orchidée, chacun y voit ou non quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> C'est un peu un test de Rorschach une orchidée, chacun y voit ou non quelque chose



paraitrait même que certains y voient une foufoune !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> paraitrait même que certains y voient une foufoune !


Nan, des couilles.


----------



## GroDan (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> C'est insolite de la pub dans les chiottes ???
> 
> Mince alors ... je ne suis vraiment plus au fait des choses de la vie en 2009 ...



C'est bien de s'en rendre compte !


----------



## Baracca (25 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> Moi il me rappelle un petit excité qui est beaucoup dans l'actualité ces temps ci !



De suite ça peut paraitre plus clair aussi  




teo a dit:


> Ah ok, je comprend mieux maintenant, là. C'est un peu un test de Rorschach une orchidée, chacun y voit ou non quelque chose



Bon pour certains, un petit excité, une foufoune, des couilles, et toi n'as pas dit ce que tu voyais


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> ()
> Bon pour certains, un petit excité, une foufoune, des couilles, et toi n'as pas dit ce que tu voyais


Honnêtement, j'y ai vu une fleur  En cherchant bien, un gros nud papillon rose, ça va ?


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Mars 2009)

bin moi rien


purée on va s'faire censurer pour tous ces posts à la con sans la moindre photo insolite


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2009)

Ah ça c'est sûr.

Tiens, du coup, hop, une photo over insolite, rien que pour vos pommes.
J'ai pris des risques IN-SEN-SES pour pouvoir la prendre, j'ai failli y passer.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2009)

Bon, OK.

En fait il était à l'arrêt. :rose:



...
N'empêche que c'est pas le genre de photo qu'on voit souvent!


----------



## Chang (26 Mars 2009)

Tu te serais mis au milieu des rails de gauche, encore, avec un coup de zoom pour nous mettre les chocottes (sans qu'on le sache, le coup de zoom, hein, pas les miquettes), je dis pas ...

tss ...

p'tite frappe va !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2009)

Sans compter que les feux rouges semblent enclenchés ce qui signifie que c'est l'arrière du train.

Bref... petit joueur quoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2009)

Attention, j'étais en bagnole en plus. 

j'aurais pu y perdre mon véhicule, alors hein.


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2009)

Dans le genre TGV approche&#8230; je me demande où est cette vidéo d'Alèm, prise lors d'une AES près de Valence&#8230;


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ça c'est sûr.
> 
> Tiens, du coup, hop, une photo over insolite, rien que pour vos pommes.
> J'ai pris des risques IN-SEN-SES pour pouvoir la prendre, j'ai failli y passer.



T'es pote avec Julien Coupat ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sans compter que les feux rouges semblent enclenchés ce qui signifie que c'est l'arrière du train.
> 
> Bref... petit joueur quoi.



Surtout, les trains roulent à gauche, donc même s'il roule il s'éloigne  ! Il aurait pu quand même le faire rouler à droite avec les feux blancs à coup de "toshop


----------



## GroDan (29 Mars 2009)

Ki c'est ke ça va énervé ??




​


----------



## vleroy (29 Mars 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Ki c'est ke ça va énervé ??
> ​



C'est la femme de ménage qui gueule


----------



## magicPDF (31 Mars 2009)

Shootée au cul du camion...


----------



## PO_ (31 Mars 2009)

Grug a dit:


>



C'est pas à Lyon ça ? ? ? Rue Victor Hugo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> C'est pas à Lyon ça ? ? ? Rue Victor Hugo ?



Ouais, ben si c'est à Lyon, elles sont encombrantes les stations Vélib'


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mars 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> C'est pas à Lyon ça ? ? ? Rue Victor Hugo ?



Je me suis dit la même chose héhé !!
Facile à trouver pour qui passe dans le coin


----------



## PO_ (31 Mars 2009)

ça remonte à loin, car depuis 15 ans je suis à l'Ile de la Réunion. Et ça doit faire 5 ou 6 ans que j'ai pas remis les pieds dans ma ville natale ... snif !


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Avril 2009)

​
Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas lire la pancarte


----------



## magicPDF (1 Avril 2009)

Un "camion" de livraison assez insolite, taillé pour les centres urbains :






Peuchère !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------




PO_ a dit:


> Vous cherchez un outil génial pour faire rapidement des copies d'écran, les modifier, les héberger, presque en un seul clic ? Skitch est fait pour vous. Devrait être inclu dans Mac OS tellement c'est génial !


En fait tu dis ça parce que tu ne connais pas *FTPix*...
Alors on te pardonne.


----------



## magicPDF (2 Avril 2009)

La pucelle de Rouen au XXIe siècle :


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

bon on va pas reprendre l'éternel débat de ce qui est insolite ou non (en clair panneau ou pas panneau), juste pour dire qu'une photo insolite n'empêche pas non plus un minimum de cadrage et de technique photo. Je dis ça très gentilment en prenant notre ami abracadabra en exemple. Les outils d'adobe permettent de mettre droit des lignes dans une photo  C'est juste plus agréable à regarder


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Oui, cher Abracadabra, tu aurait pu ouvrir le cadre... Y aurait pas eu quelque chose à faire avec la pharmacie qui est derrière ?
Je suis parfois à Rouen, je penserai à aller voir, mais tu sais là bas il y a plein de choses qui s'appellent "la pucelle" puisque c'est là qu'elle est partie en fumée avant d'avoir connu le loup, une place, un arrêt de bus, une station de métro, pt'être même un hotel...


----------



## magicPDF (3 Avril 2009)

C'est un parking du centre-ville, entre la Cathédrale et le Gros Horloge.

Désolé pour le (re)cadrage mais cette photo a été prise l'appareil* tenu en l'air au dessus de la tête (je ne suis pas très grand) prenant en rafale et sans cesser de marcher au sein d'une foule compacte (quelques jours avant les fêtes de fin d'année) et bien décidée à ne pas s'arrêter.

L'insolite réclame de bons réflexes, mais parfois on se laisse quand même surprendre !




_* Celui que l'on peut voir dans mon avatar ci-contre, mais sans le cache..._

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

Puisqu'on est à Rouen, restons-y :


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2009)

@ Abra : je dirais plutôt que le parking de la Pucelle se situe entre le Gros Horloge et l'église Sainte Jeanne d'Arc, la Cathédrale c'est de l'autre côté .


@ Steph : oui pour la place de la Pucelle, mais non pour le reste. Pucelle est assez peu utilisé, il lui est préféré Jeanne d'Arc. Même si c'est du pareil au même pour le quidam, les rouennais(ses) font eux la différence. Nombre de bâtiments et commerces portent ce nom.


----------



## magicPDF (4 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> @ Abra : je dirais plutôt que le parking de la Pucelle se situe entre le Gros Horloge et l'église Sainte Jeanne d'Arc, la Cathédrale c'est de l'autre côté .



Si tu le dis je te crois ! Il faisait beaucoup trop froid ce jour là, mes circuits mémoire ont gelé.
Je ne vais pas assez souvent dans cette grande ville du nord(ouest) pour me souvenir de son exacte topographie.

 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

Pour terminer la série Rouennaise, c'est le Robec qui coule sous ce petit pont :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Est-ce suffisament insolite ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2009)

Bof, un ciel couvert sur la place de Jaude, je vois rien d'insolite à ça. J'ai vu ça presque tous les jours pendant onze ans.

 :rateau:


----------



## magicPDF (5 Avril 2009)

Effectivement, la photo est belle mais très peu insolite, je préfère celle de Steph1776 avec son béton coloré.


Après Rouen on passe à une autre grande ville du nord : Lyon.
Il s'agit d'un petit cinéma du centre-ville qui annonce sa fermeture, non sans humour...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Avril 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Effectivement, la photo est belle mais très peu insolite



Je crois que t'es effectivement le mieux placé pour dire ça...


----------



## magicPDF (5 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je crois que t'es effectivement le mieux placé pour dire ça...



Excuse moi mais à l'écrit les allusions passent très mal : je ne comprend pas le sens exact de ta phrase ni ce qu'elle sous-entend...
Merci de préciser.


----------



## vleroy (5 Avril 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Excuse moi mais à l'écrit les allusions passent très mal : je ne comprend pas le sens exact de ta phrase ni ce qu'elle sous-entend...
> Merci de préciser.



je crois que grosso modo, il aime pas ta définition de l'insolite. Mais en photo, il n'y connait rien, et comme c'est un garçon plein de tact, et qui poste que lorsque sa contribution peut être source de progrès pour l'autre, là, il s'est particulièrement illustré ou appliqué...



julrou 15 a dit:


> Je crois que t'es effectivement le mieux placé pour dire ça...


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2009)

Tu veux pas te détendre un peu, dis ?


----------



## giga64 (6 Avril 2009)

En même temps, une fermeture temporaire ne ferait pas de mal...


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2009)

_Gagné _
_Excusez moi d'avoir une activité professionnelle à côté, hein 
Grodan, plutôt que de gueuler dans tous les sens, tu peux utiliser les boutons d'alerte dispos sur tous les messages...


Fermeture temporaire voire définitive: les invectives emmerdent tout le monde. C'est encore pire que des photos "insolites"...imaginez donc :afraid: 
Certains ont manifestement un contentieux à régler -> qu'ils le fassent dehors _


----------



## Ralfix (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Le fil des photos insolites ayant été fermé il y a quelques temps suite à des excès, j'en ouvre un nouveau... 

Une photo de fontaine qu'on pourrait titrer "la vie sexuelle des Montois".


----------



## olivier_tralongo (1 Mars 2010)

Voici sur quoi je suis tombé au fin fond du Maroc, aux alentours de Ouarzazate. Étonnant tout de même !

_Edit: cette photo aura plus sa place ici. Quoique. _


----------

